# Endur's Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

Character Thread (PCs and major NPCs)
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120203

OOC Thread
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120065

Players
Dalamar:  Kerwyn, Dwarven Spellthief (was Suel Human)
Isida Kep'Tukari:  Craven Proudheart, Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert
Manzanita: Torn (Rowena Eldred), Human Cleric
Paxus Asclepius:  Belaver Thornfoot, Halfling Druid
Pyrex:  Raner Bluestone, Dwarven Fighter
Seonaid: Toriah, Goblin Rogue (was Half-elven)
Thanee:  Lenya, Rhennee Warlock
Xael:  Lylamwyn Aleandlues, Dwarven Wizard (was Gray Elf)


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

*The Welcome Wench in Hommlet*

Dinner time at the Welcome Wench in Hommlet

The group of friends is sitting at the table.  The meal is completed, but drinking is not finished yet.  

One of your group managed to cajole the leader of the local militia, Elmo, to come over and talk about his days as a valiant adventurer.  His favorite weapon, a battle axe given to him by his brother, leaning up against his chair.  His mug in his hand.  The old, experienced, and still muscular man, tells tales of his youth…

“So there I was, young and scared, following my older brother into the heart of the enemy fortress.  We wore elven cloaks and our quietest pairs of boots as we snuck past Trolls and Demons.  On the throne in the heart of the temple of elemental evil, sat the Old One himself.  He had left Dorakaa and come to our fair lands.

“But the story of how my brother and I chased the Old One back to Dorakaa is a story for another day.  You were asking me about adventure…

“Ahhh, if I was your age, I would go to the City of Hawks.  It is said that you can’t walk down the street without encountering an adventure in the city of Greyhawk.

“Of course, if you have family responsibilities that prevent you from traveling, you might have to settle for more mundane adventures…

“The old Waterside Hostel in Nulb is one of the few buildings still standing in that abandoned hamlet.  Nobody lives in Nulb anymore, but people claim that the Hostel is haunted.  Are you interested in Ghost stories?

“Closer than Nulb is the ruined moathouse.  Some say there is treasure buried there.  I’ve gone searching through the moathouse dozens of time.  All I’ve ever found is ghoulish and ghastly undead.  And the gnawed on bones of treasure seekers.

“Probably your best bet for adventure is the ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil itself.  Twenty or thirty goblinoids have taken up residence there.  Can you believe it?  A fat, bowlegged hobgoblin is sitting on a throne that a God of Evil once sat upon.  Most of the temple has fallen apart, but the throne is as solid and as ugly as ever.”


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2005)

*Map of Hommlet Area*

Map


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2005)

*The Ballad of Emridy Meadows*

Redithor Halfmoon sings "The Ballad of Emridy Meadows" in the Welcome Wench and plays a stringed instrument similar to a guitar.  The half-elf's tone is off-key, but his words are clear.  Talking continues as he begins to sing, but by the end of the song all are silent in the tavern.

Harken now to my words of sadness
learn about the downfall of madness
How the sacrifice of one was a boon
for the land of the crowns and the crescent moon
In the days of Emridy meadows

An evil and fearsome power arose
In a house of worship, now avoided by most
It corrupted poor souls, deceiving them all
Intending to bring Furyondy to fall
In the days of Emridy Meadows

Refrain:
Furyondy, pearl of the heartland realms
shining jewel of the north
changed your face forevermore
when your prince was to sally forth

Lured to the new god by promise and lies
Many sold their faith, never knowing the price
Held fast in the grasp of insanity
they started a war that should not be
On the fields of Emridy Meadows

While battle raged the darkness grew
Like a chill of winter the northern winds blew,
And the souls of the brave and the hearts of the fair
Soon were filled with doom and despair
On the fields of Emridy Meadows

(Refrain...)

Down came the prince with the valiant heart
His sword split the night cutting deep through the dark
He fought like a titan, an angel of light
And single-handedly turned the tide
That night at Emridy Meadows

Then the morning mists faded and the light of the sun
heralded a peaceful time to come
Still the victory was bitter-sweet
Cause the prince disappeared soon after his deed
That night at Emridy Meadows

(Refrain...)

Oh, Thrommel my lord, what happened that day
Did you abandon us or drown in the fray 
Now the nights are long and the days are cold
And people still missing their prince of old
Since the days of Emridy Meadows

(Refrain...)


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2005)

The PCs who have lived in Hommlet for several years have heard about Thrommel before, a slain hero who saved the nearby area from the forces of evil.

Lylamwyn Aleandlues, in his capacity as a scribe working for Lord Burne and Lord Rufus, has heard a little more about the story.  Visiting nobles frequently inquire as to whether Thrommel's body or sword have ever been found.  The reply is always negative.  Thrommel's sword was reputed to have been a gift from the Gods.  Thrommel was Crown Prince of Furyondy at the time of his disappearance and destined to become King of both Furyondy and Veluna.  Nobody knows what happened to Thrommel or his sword, although it is rumored that the Scarlet Brotherhood made him disappear to prevent the unification of Furyondy and Veluna.

The moment of silence ends as Old Ostler Gundigoot speaks up from his easy chair by the fireplace."I would have been proud to call him King."  After those words, the tavern returns to its normal hustle and bustle.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 18, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Another round of ale, gentlemen? You still look thirsty, and I know, I am,”_ Lenya says with a big smile, once the half-elf had finished his song. _“And that's the only adventure to get here tonight, apart from tale and song.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 18, 2005)

"No, thank you, this should last me a while longer," pipes Belaver, nursing a pint which dwarfs the hands holding it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

*Craven wiped the sweat from his face as he put the finished longsword in its sheath.  It had taken a good week's worth of solid work, but it was one more weapon for the temple's armory.  He finished cleaning up the forge, banking the fires, and giving the floor a quick sweep; the acolytes would finish up later.  Shrugging aching shoulders, he went to wash himself before his shift at the Welcome Wench.  He shivered as he poured the bucket of cold water over his head and scrubbed himself clean of the accumulated sweat and soot of the forge.  Drying quickly, he dressed himself and put on his light leather armor before taking a truncheon and dagger and leaving for the evening.  It was rare that he even had to pull them out, as a matter of fact, he had never taken out an edged weapon in the tavern, and only had to use the truncheon once on a very rough and extremely drunk dwarf.*

*Walking across town, he shook his head a few times to get the rest of the water out of his hair, combing it with his fingers, trying to get it just right.  A good appearance gave the impression of confidence, something he was always careful to project.*

"Craven!  Remember Marly wanted some honeycakes from the inn tonight!" his mother called out to him as he passed the potter's.  Smiling he waved his ascent, and shook his head.  As if he would forget...

*Walking into the Welcome Wench, he saw a lively crowd, and smiled a bit.  A good crowd always meant a good night for the innkeeper, and an interesting night for him.  Sometimes the lively crowds were the least trouble, being too focused on merriment to think about violence.  The more sullen crowds could be the worst.  Craven went and took his usual post at the end of the bar, with a good view of the room.  He was a tall man, well-built, with dark blonde hair, and well-fitting clothes.  However, despite his good looks, he had long ago discouraged the wenches from flirting with him.  The innkeeper didn't like it... and Craven couldn't think of the girls here in that way.  He had grown up with too many of them.  They were like sisters to him.*


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2005)

Somewhere else ... A desk covered in scrolls.  Three scrolls in particular are open upon the desk.

First Scroll:

Most Trusted Lieutenant and Advisor Naquent, 

Please spend a month conversing with the Oracle, extraplanar forces, and utilizing the Crystal Ball to analyze the failures of other evil Overlords and what might go wrong with my cunning plan.

H.


Second Scroll:

To My All Powerful Superior and Master of The Temple, 

I pursued your directive and accomplished it to a most impressive degree.  

Here are the list of recommendations (note some of the recommendations came in extra-planar terminology I am unfamiliar with, but I am sure your most Magnificentness will fully comprehend the meaning of these terms).

http://www.evilrulers.com/eviloverlord.htm 

For myself, I promise to fully implement all of these recommendations whenever I am called upon to carry out your orders or otherwise further the plans of evil.

your obedient servant,

Naquent


Third Scroll

Naquent,

These recommendations are rediculous.  Indeed, I find it more appropriate to do the opposite of these recommendations in nearly every case.  

I am certainly not giving up my goatee.   

Report to the torture chamber.  Your punishment shall be severe.

H.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 22, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Another round of ale, gentlemen? You still look thirsty, and I know, I am,”_




"Another round'd suit me just fine." Raner responds as he sets down his empty mug, signalling one of the serving girls for a couple of fresh mugs.

Then, turning back towards Elmo "I've been tales of the Temple e'er since I came to Hommlet; some a mite on the fanciful side, others more mundane.  What's yer take on what really happened there?"

OOC:  Quite a few new additions to that list since the last time I saw it.  Still funny though


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2005)

*Tales of the Temple*

Elmo gulps a drink.

"Yes, I know a bit about the Temple.  And I've heard more.  Redithoor has memorized all of the tales that are commonly told.

"But none of the tales really capture the essence of the place.  Magic at its worst.  Demons from the Abyss.  Evil as a force that can twist and pervert.

"There was gold there, too.  Wealth taken from the gullible and countless victims."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 23, 2005)

"Then why talk of the gold?  If it was lost, it was lost for a reason, and those who seek to benefit from the foolishness of others will swiftly find that they share that foolishness."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“There are a few folks out there who kill for less than gold,”_ Lenya remarks, while putting the freshly filled mugs she has fetched from the bar on the table. _“And the prospect of finding these treasures will lure not only a few there.”
_
_“I hope the evil that once reigned there is vanquished once and for all. The stories about this place alone make me shiver.”_


----------



## Endur (Feb 23, 2005)

As Craven walks into the Inn, he is greeted warmly by the buxom, red-headed, and unmarried manager of the Inn, Vesta.  Maridosen, a surly and world weary dark-haired woman from Verbobonc, is tending the bar.  

Several of Craven's friends are sitting at a table chatting with Elmo (several chairs at the table are empty as if they were expecting Craven and others to show up).  

Lenya is waitressing, but spending most of her time visiting the friends at the table.

The owner of the inn is sitting in a chair near the fireplace.  

Redithoor is packing up his musical instrument, as if he just finished playing.

The Oeridian merchant Chat, from the Yeomanry, is engaged in a conversation with the gnome  Nierethi Poscurian from the Kron hills.

Craven spots his "mentor" assigned by the Church of St. Cuthbert, the warrior Xaod, in a corner getting drunk with Tragge Liftsilver, one of Raner's co-workers at the stonemasonry.


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2005)

Ostler Gundigoot, owner of the inn, rises from his chair by the fireplace and goes upstairs.  Vesta helps him up the stairs.   

After they go up the stairs, Redithidoor plays another song.

A wizard went a’courting
in fair Greyhawk town.
While he was wooing his fair maid
dad caught him with his britches down!

Our wizard went a’courting
in the cruel realm of Ahlissa.
While diddling with his fair maid
he learned she was her sister!

Our wizard went a’courting
in the spooky town of Nulb.
When he lifted the veil of his fair maid
he found naught but a skull!

Our wizard went a’courting
Hommlet’s own sweet Vesta.
And by the look ol’ Ostler’s giving
moving on would be best-ah!

Our wizard went a’courting
in the woods of auld Celene.
Finding out you elf maid’s a man
is a shock that’s pretty mean!

Our wizard went a’courting
in the lands of Rary, ex-friend of Melf.
Imagine his surprise when he found
Rary dressed just like that elf!

Our wizard went a’courting
in the fell lands of Iuz.
Despite his soulful searching
he could only find a succubus!

Our wizard went a’courting
in the Kingdom of the Pale.
All the girls he found were clerics
so he had to turn to ale!


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 24, 2005)

"Aye, that's what makes th'm good stories.  O course, in most'f the stories the evil never _stays_ vanquished."


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2005)

Elmo replies, "Aye, the evil never stays vanquished.  I have to go out on patrol in the Kron hills tonight, hoping to intercept some hobgoblins before they get close enough to raid the outlying farms.  I should be back in a couple of days.  Good evening all."

Elmo leaves the tavern.  

Vesta comes back downstairs and scowls at Redithidoor with a look that says 'that song.', Redithidoor gives a sheepish grin in response.

The drinking and merriment continues.


----------



## Endur (Mar 1, 2005)

A Gray elf in silver robes, the scroll maker Zerosh Nubric, walks into the bar.  Spotting Lylamwyn Aleandlues, he walks across the room and greets Lylamwyn, ignoring the others drinking at the table.

"Ahhh, young master Lylamwyn, when I heard that you were going to be meeting with Elmo and your other friends tonight to discuss adventuring ideas, I said to myself that this is an opportunity I should not pass by.

"I have in my possession a scroll of the most potent spell any adventuring wizard lives by.  Capable of soothing the savage Cereberus that guards the gates of hell or stopping a horde of rampaging orcs in their tracks.  I, of course, refer to the legendary enchantment known by the common appellation Sleep.

"Now, I understand that you have not yet come into your full inheritance nor have you begun your adventuring activities, so you may lack the significant wherewithal to purchase such a powerful magic.   

"Never fear, for I have such great faith in your prowess, and such friendship for your father, that I will give you this most potent of scrolls for free."

And with that, the eloquent Gray elf, presents an ornate scroll to Lylamwyn.

"I might also have an adventuring idea that you could look into if you have some free time."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

As the elf does not look like a customer, Lenya stays seated on the table with her friends, but keeps a watchful eye on him, in case he looks in need of a good ale.

_“All this talk about adventure... when are we going to start our own?”_


----------



## Xael (Mar 1, 2005)

Somewhat surprised by the sudden gift, Lylamwyn manages to respond as he accepts the scroll. 

"I sincerely thank you for your gift, master Zerosh, I'm sure it will be a resource of utmost importance to me. 

I also thank you for your trust in my abilities, and must admit that you are rather correct in your assumptions about my present monetary situation. I'm all too well aware of the costly investments of wizardy.

But you have awakened my interest, please tell me of this adventuring idea you know."

_OOC: Okay, should Lylamwyn know that he knows Lylamwyn's father? _


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 1, 2005)

Raner raises an eyebrow at the wizards overly dramatic speech and thinks to himself "_That'd be the first time I ever heard o' a wizard givin something away for free.  I wonder what 'e wants_"

Taking a long swallow from his mug Raner sits back and waits for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 1, 2005)

*Craven raises an elegant eyebrow.  Wizards, as a whole, were stingy with their magic, in his limited experience.  The priests at the temple had said the same thing; they were occasionally willing to show off, but to give away their secrets was anethma to their nature.*

_Then again, he seems to be "selling" it.  Lylamwyn, it seems, must do some service for Master Zerosh, or feel indebted no doubt.  I hope it isn't anything that would put him in over his head.  Bother, I better go lurk just to make sure,_ Craven thinks, and slowly meanders his way a bit closer so he can eaves drop a bit.


----------



## Endur (Mar 1, 2005)

OOC: Lylamwyn was not present when Zerosh met Lylamwyn's father.  Nor does he recollect his father ever mentioning Zerosh.  But Lylamwyn knows that Zerosh and his father both lived in the same part of Celene, so they could have met, and if they didn't meet, they probably heard of each other.  With the long lives of Gray elves, it is possible that Zerosh and Lylamwyn's father were friends in the past. 

IC: Zerosh responds to Lylamwyn in the language of the elves "Master Lylamwyn, the task is of a delicate nature, requiring someone with subtlety and tack, and the judgment to recognize evil even when it is cloaked in a fair smile.

"Long ago, the Old Trading Post was the first building constructed where Hommlet now stands.  It is rumored that the first owner of the Trading Post sold goods to Orcs as readily as to Elves.  Ten years ago, the owner of the Trading Post was revealed to be a thief and a cultist of a God of evil.  The new owner, a halfling, is rumored to be another cultist.

"If you are up for this kind of work, you might investigate Joman Dart, the owner of the Old Trading Post."


Having delivered his idea, Zerosh realizes he has urgernt business elsewhere and leaves the Inn.  

In the corner of the room, the gnome Nierethi Poscurian starts shouting at his dinner companion.  "All the stories said the Commander of the Moathouse was destined for greatness and immense riches.  My treasure is buried out there, waiting for me."

The merchant Chat replies "All you'll find at the Moathouse is eternal undeath.  I spent most of last week searching through the moathouse and running from the undead.  There isn't any treasure buried there, just bones and carrion eaters.

"If there still is buried treasure, it must be at the Temple itself, in one of the sealed vaults.  Only magic could breach those vaults, though."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2005)

Kerwyn listens intently, nodding in approval every now and then, as Zerosh speaks to Lylamwyn in the elven tongue. When the scroll scriber leaves, however, he looks at the other elf.
"What did he tell you, the recipe to a cake?"


----------



## Endur (Mar 3, 2005)

The half-elven singer Redithidoor Halfmoon wanders up to the table, "If you are going on an adventure, can I come along too?  I would be honored to set your virtuous deeds to verse, record your vanquishing of countless enemies, and your heroic rescues of fair maidens."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 3, 2005)

Raner looks from Redithidoor to the others at the table.

"What d'ye think, should we have ourselves an adventure?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

*Fear coils its familiar freezing cold coils around Craven's gut as the others talk about evil in the moathouse, and going to have an adventure to rid the town of such evil.  He should go, it was right for him to go, the very duty of a paladin. The temple, if it caught wind of it, would probably _insist_ that he go.  Trembling inside, but his face his habitual mask, Craven walks over to join the conversation.*

"I rather say, if you're going to rid the moathouse of such abominations, then you should certainly have me at your side!  Such honor in defeating such vile foes, and ensuring Hommlet is safe, I wouldn't miss it for the world," Craven says cheerfully, as inwardly his gut roils and writhes.

_You damned coward, damned fool.  Mercy, you still have to tell the temple..._


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2005)

"I dunno about vanquishing foes or stuff like that, but I wouldn't mind a few fair maidens. Not that we don't have our own," Kerwyn quickly adds with a nod in Kenya's direction.


----------



## Endur (Mar 4, 2005)

The drunken warrior Xaod speaks up, "<burp> to arms!"  Xaod attempts to stand up from his chair, but falls and lands on the ground, appearently unconscious.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I think that one had enough ale for tonight. Would someone be so kind and take care to see him safely returned to his bed? That would be most appreciated.”_

Filching his purse, Lenya 'pays' for Xaod's bill and puts the rest of the coins back in and the purse back into place.

_“That should cover the drinks.”_


----------



## Xael (Mar 4, 2005)

Lylamwyn listens to the scribe and when he leaves, turns to answer Kerwyn and others, lowering his voice a bit: "Metaphorically speaking, he might have. But he told that the new halfling owner of the Old Trading Post is rumored to be a cultist of _eevil_. He asked if I - we - could look into it. The moathouse seems to involve a bit more physical danger than this, uhh, intrusion of independent privacy for the cause of social feelings of mutual safety. Though our resident Paladin could possibly give us some kind of confirmations of the trader's belief system. Unless of course, the trader has protected himself with powerful magic, which would seem a natural choise for a cultist of _eevil_ who has been stationed here..."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 4, 2005)

"Uncle Joman?! An evil cultist?! Ridiculous!  Impossible!  The Darts may not be the most pious of folk, but I've never heard such accusations in my life.  Certainly, we must investigate these claims, but to clear the good fellow's name."


----------



## Xael (Mar 4, 2005)

Lylamwyn shrugs. "I got the impression from between the lines, that the rumours have probably started because of the fact that the former owner of the Old Trading Post actually _was_ a cultist of evil. People have a habit of clinging to old habits and memories, so I'd not put too much faith in it. 

What I can't figure is why Zerosh would bring up this matter, especially to me. He doesn't seem like a one who listens to normal village gossip, and even less like one that would believe it for that matter. It's rather strange, don't you think? And intruding into people's private life is rather rude in my opinion. Even when it's done with good intentions.", he says with a calm voice. _**If* it's done with good intentions...*_, he continues in his mind, instinctively.

"More importantly, has anyone even heard of this rumor before?", Lylamwyn continues, while frowning a bit. His tone has been darkening very slightly during the whole time he's been talking, as if he's thinking about something, and continues to do so. "I mean, you'd think somebody of us would have heard of it, if Zerosh has. I'd be more interested in tracking this rumour to it's source to whoever started it, than bothering mister Joman with it unless absolutely necessary. Maybe somebody who doesn't like him started it." _*Yes. Someone...*_

_*Frankly, I have a bad feeling about this whole thing. I don't like this. I'd like to have a way of checking what my father knows about Zerosh.*

*If he even knows him.*_, Lylamwyn's more paranoid part of his brains add to his thoughts. 

Lylamwyn continues to ignore Redithidoor, by accident or on purpose, and takes a look at the scroll Zerosh gave him.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 4, 2005)

"Even if the rumour hasn't been spread, I should at least tell Uncle Joman about it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

"And if someone has truly seen undead in the moathouse, its our responsibility to go verify it!  Such things are abominations, evil, and cannot be allowed to exist," Craven says passionately.  _Oh brilliant, you just committed yourself, you coward.  All but volunteered to be the bloody head of the expedition.  By St. Cuthberts stiffened spine, you better not screw this up._ 

"I better go see..." he says, and walks back to talk to Vesta.  "Lady Vesta, I've heard some disturbing rumors from some of the patrons.  One claims to have been attacked by undead in the moathouse, something that I believe must be tended to.  Could you spare me for a half-hour so I can go talk to the temple about this?  I'm afraid it could be serious."  Then Craven pauses and remembers something.  "Oh, and I was supposed to pick up some honeycakes for Marly," he adds a bit sheepishly.


----------



## Endur (Mar 5, 2005)

Several people start talking at once.

Vesta smiles and says to Craven, "Of course, honey.  I'll get your cakes right away.  Maridosen can cover for you while you visit Canoness Y'Dey.  You will make us all proud.  Be a dear, and take Xaod with you back to his bed in the Church."

Maridosen sighs and makes an ugly face at being 'volunteered' to cover for Craven. 

Redithidoor says to Craven, "I will sing songs of your valiant verification of the presence of undead in the Moathouse."

The gnome Nierethi Poscurian, "Yes, lets all go the Moathouse and loot the place.  I claim first pick of the treasure!"

The merchant Chat responds, "Now, there is no need to be hasty.  The undead just lurk in the Moathouse.  We're perfectly safe so long as we stay here and they stay there.  Elmo says he's cleared out the undead several times and they just come back, so there's no point in anyone going off on a fool adventure and getting killed in the Moathouse for a treasure that does not exist."

OOC: Craven had heard a rumor that the former owner of the Old Trading Post was a thief and a murderer, but nothing about Joman Dart.  Raner had heard a rumor that Joman Dart obtained the Old Trading Post for a "steal of a price".  Lylamwyn has heard a rumor that Lord Burne and Joman Dart like to smoke pipeweed together occassionally.

Lylamwyn examines the scroll that Zerosh gave him.  The Ornate scroll begins with a introductory section describing the author and the history of the spell enscribed therein.  This scroll was scribed by Zerosh himself, copied from another scroll he obtained from a Blue Mage named Takesh Jal.  The magical symbols are complex and more powerful than anything Lylamwyn can currently memorize (equivalent of _Deep Slumber_).  Lylamwyn thinks he would have a high chance of casting the spell successfully if reading from the scroll.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 6, 2005)

"If there are undead that keep appearing in the Moathouse, there's clearly something drawing them there.  We'd want to be certain to have a way of preventing that before we tried any stopgap measures, but if we _can_ figure out how to keep the dead restful, it'd be our obligation to do so."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 7, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya listens to the conversation. The thought of moving out into her own adventure fills her with excitement, but the talk about undead and evil cultists makes her suspicious as well. If all this was true, they might need more than just a few young adventurers to bring it down. And there was also the evil-born powers lurking within herself, being a part of herself. But she would be strong and not let have them take ahold of her.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 7, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "We'd want to be certain to have a way of preventing that..."




"I'm thinkin Craven an' his friends at the temple should have some sort o' burial blessing to keep them away."


----------



## Endur (Mar 7, 2005)

Redithidoor turns to Lylamwyn and says, "I hope you understand that my song, A Wizard Goes A Courting, was not based on you as inspiration.  Someone else was my inspiration."


----------



## Endur (Mar 9, 2005)

*Drinks at the Welcome Wench*

In addition to locally brewed beer and wines imported from Celene, the following imported liquors are available.

Slivovitz: The hardy natives of Geoff and Sterich produce this plum brandy of 80 to 100 proof. The drink is popular over the border in Keoland in Flen, Cryllor and even Longspear. Slivovitz is sweet when first drawn off but grows sour with age. Drinkers commonly argue over which taste is better. 

Steinhager: From the slopes of Perrenland comes Steinhager, a variety of gin between 60 and 70 proof made from extremely concentrated juniper berries. The gin's taste is so distinct that even the olvenfolk of the Vesve and Highfolk Valley enjoy it. Steinhager is also popular throughout northwestern Furyondy. Perrenlander merchants export Steinhager, but local varieties exist wherever juniper trees can be found.


----------



## Endur (Mar 12, 2005)

At another table higher on the hill ...

The tall man with red hair and the deep red beard seated next to his wife Madonna, a younger blonde haired woman, laughed out loud.
"This is excellent food!  How many of these did you say survived the trip?", exclaimed Lord Burne, foremost Wizard of Hommlet.

The old gray haired woman, Canoness Y'Dey, replied to Lord Burne, , "Only enough for one meal.  Most of the crabs died in the wagon."

The dark haired and dark bearded man, Lord Rufus, scowled to his brown haired wife Laurel seated next to him.

The gray haired woman continued, "There has been a prophesy.  The news is both good and bad, for it concerns Fragarach." 

Lord Burne stares and focuses his powerful gaze on the Canoness while his wife ignores the conversation and focuses on the meal.  Lord Rufus continues to scowl and focuses on his meal, while his wife claps her hand together and urges the Canonness to say more about the prophesy.

The Canoness, after a long pause, continues, "If Fragarach returns, it will return in only one of three ways.  In the hand of a hero true.  In the hand of Prince Thrommel.  Or with a doom too terrible to speak of."

Lord Rufus laughs and speaks in a sarcastic manner, "And that is the problem with prophesy.  It makes no sense, or it is useless.  Prince Thrommel is a hero true and the wielder of the blade, so how could the first two options be different?  As for the third option, 'too terrible to speak of' tells us nothing."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 12, 2005)

*Craven nodded in thanks to Vesta, and took Xaod with him.  He took Marley's honeycakes and dashed off to his house.  With a quick kiss to his sister and a promise that he would be back later, he jogged to the Temple.  Xaod to bed first, then to Canoness Y'Dey, hoping she would see him on such short notice...*


----------



## Endur (Mar 12, 2005)

Craven supports and guides the drunken Xaod through the village.  

Marley thanks Craven for the honeycakes.

As they are walking, Xaod mumbles something about snakes that are there and then not there.  Craven does not see any snakes.

Arriving at the Church of St. Cuthburt, Craven puts Xaod into his bed with no difficulties.  

In the church, Calmer, a tall well-built man of mixed Flan-Oeridian heritage, greets Craven with a smile.  "So Xaod has been backsliding again.  Discipline is what seperates you and me from him.  Discipline.  Never Forget Discipline, Craven."

After hearing that Craven wants to talk to the Canoness, Calmer tells Craven, "Canoness Y'Dey went up the hill to eat dinner with the Lords.  I can give her a message when she returns.  Perhaps I myself can assist you with what you need?  Or we could wake Terjon?"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Vesta,”_ the young Rhennee adventuress asks her employer, her voice filled with excitement, _“my friends and I, we plan to make a visit to the old Moathouse and maybe even the Temple itself. Will you be able to get along here without me for a few days? It surely can't take long...”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Craven supports and guides the drunken Xaod through the village.
> 
> Marley thanks Craven for the honeycakes.
> 
> ...



  "Perhaps you can.  There have been some disturbing tales in the inn.  A man went to the moathouse and said he was chased away by undead!  There were other able people at the inn who expressed interest in helping to clear the moathouse of such abominations.  I request permission to go and assist them," Craven says clearly.


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2005)

In the Tavern
Vesta sighs and responds to Lenya, "Of course, I understand the call of adventure and danger.  Many adventurers have passed through this tavern on the way to the Moathouse over the years.  Many of those I grew up with have been infected with adventurelust.  
"Be careful.  We would miss you terribly if you did not come back."


In the Temple of St. Cuthbert
Calmer nods to Craven, "Yes, there have been rumors of ghouls lurking in the Moathouse for several years.  Elmo claims to have cleared them out several times.  I suppose its time again for the Moathouse to be cleansed of abominations.  
"Of course, you have my permission to pursue this course.  I will inform the Canoness once she returns."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

"Thank you," Craven says with a bow.  Hiding his inner nervousness, and attempting to ignore the familiar fear snake crawling in his gut, he dashed to his room to collect his armor and gear.  _Rope, backpack, bedroll, food, weapons, armor, waterskin, tools, whetstone... Ack!  I don't have any torches...  I better ask the others about that, I'd hate to run around there... in the dark... Shut *up!*_ he snarled to the voices in his head.  Grabbing his full backpack and putting it on over his scalemail armor, he walked back to the Welcome Wench.

"Ah, hello again.  I have secured temple sanction for this quest, so I shall be joining you," he tells the others that have indicated interest.  "Now, I feel rather silly, but does someone have torches?  I'm afraid I haven't had much occasion to get any since my last escort job."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2005)

*Lenya*

With a big smile and eyes sparkling with curiosity, Lenya looks at Vesta after having gotten her leave.

_“Thank you! It means a lot to me. I mean, I could just have left, but this... this place... you have always been so good to me, I really would not want to disappoint you. And someone has to find out what's up in the old Moathouse! It could be important for our all safety.”_

When Craven comes back into the tavern and asks for torches, Lenya just shakes her head.

_“I never needed any, I always travel by day. But it shouldn't be hard to get some, or a lantern and a few flasks of oil.”_


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: CLICK


----------



## Xael (Apr 21, 2005)

Lylamwyn moves his attention from the scroll to the conversation again. "I'm afraid I don't have any torches either, so unless somebody else has them, we'll have to buy some. Are we leaving now?", he says.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2005)

"Well, I wouldn't mind leaving on the spot," Kerwyn says, "just give me a moment to grab my leathers and crossbow."
Which is exactly what he does. Back with his, very few pieces of, equipment, the rogue nudges Lylamwyn. 
"Aren't you supposed to be a sorcerer or something? Why don't you just pull a light out of your sleeve?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 22, 2005)

"Better to have as many spare sources of light as we can get.  They have a tendency to go missing at inopportune times."


----------



## Xael (Apr 23, 2005)

Lylamwyn looks at Kerwyn. "Well, technically appropriate term would be a wizard. And I can't really create a light that would last anywhere near as long as a torch."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

"Well then, I'll just go and buy a few torches.  Or lanterns, depending on what's available.  Anybody want to come with me?" Craven asks.

*If so, Craven will head to the town's general store and buy himself a hooded lantern and ten flasks of oil.  If those aren't available, he'll get ten torches instead.  Once all that is loaded up, he's back to the tavern to get the rest of the intrepid aventurers.*


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2005)

Craven leaves the tavern, heading for the Old Trading Post.  

The door is shut, but after he knocks on it and calls out for a bit, the halfling Joman Dart answers the door dressed in his night gown.  He has a sleeping cap on his head, pointed slippers, and part of a golden necklace can be seen hanging down his neck.

Joman Dart says, "Craven, you know that the Trading Post is not open for business this late at night."

After listening to Craven's request and apologies for bothering him this late at night, Joman responds, "Quite all right my boy, nobody ever thinks about buying lanterns or torches until its night time.  Here you go."

Craven soon returns to the tavern with everything he was looking for.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

*Feeling rather sheepish that he had forgotten all about the time, Craven returns with a lamp, flasks of oil, and some torches.*

"All right, now we have light to vanquish evil by," Craven says cheerfully.  "Do we need anything else?  If not, shall we begin our journey to the moathouse?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2005)

Several people start talking at once after Craven returns with the torches and lanterns.

Vesta smiles and says to Craven and Lenya, "Good luck.  Maridosen and I can can cover your shifts for the two of you while you visit the Moathouse. You will make us all proud."

The ever depressed and petulant Maridosen sighs and makes an ugly face at being 'volunteered' to cover for Craven and Lenya. 

Redithidoor says, "My first adventure!  I will sing songs of your valiant verification of the presence of undead in the Moathouse."

The gnome Nierethi Poscurian,  "Remember, I get first pick of the treasure!"

The merchant Chat responds, "I still say that anyone going off on this fool adventure is just going to get killed in the Moathouse for a treasure that does not exist."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2005)

Toriah straightens from his position leaning against a nearby wall. He had been there the whole night, pack at his feet, watching the group silently. His leather armor peeks out from under a shirt, and his rapier and crossbow stick out at a jaunty angle. He had taken to bringing all of his belongings with him when he was out, after a rash of thefts at Telna's.

He smiles at Lenya. "I'm thinkin' maybe I should be joinin' you-all, Lenya. I hear it's mighty dangerous out there, especially in the dark. You might need another good sword-arm to protect ya." He offers her one of his suggestively.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

"I wouldn't object to the help," Craven says, quick to accept Toriah's assistance.  "And I doubt anyone else would object to another able-bodied fighter.  Pray, what is your name?  I go my Craven Proudheart."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya almost has to laugh about Craven's comment, but barely manages to only smirk.

_“You havn't been to Telna's often recently, no? Otherwise you surely would know about Toriah the dancer! And he's actually quite good, I might say. I'd be glad to have you come with us, Thoriah, especially if you are as good a sword as you are an entertainer,”_ she says with a friendly wink.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 24, 2005)

Toriah smiles gallantly and bows in Craven's directly, doffing an imaginary cap. "As the fair lady says, I am Toriah. No last name. I have been spending my days working at Telna's and my nights dancing. The people are hardly ever satisfied, but I do my best," he concludes mock-modestly. He then grins again. "I'm in th' mood for some adventure."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2005)

"Wizard, sorcerer... What's there in a name? You're just itching to get your hands on some spiders and bat guano and whatelse anyway."

"What's there to not to like about an extra meatsh- uh, warrior between whatever threat we happen to encounter and me an' my crossbow?" Kerwyn says with a wink to Toriah.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Toriah smiles gallantly and bows in Craven's directly, doffing an imaginary cap. "As the fair lady says, I am Toriah. No last name. I have been spending my days working at Telna's and my nights dancing. The people are hardly ever satisfied, but I do my best," he concludes mock-modestly. He then grins again. "I'm in th' mood for some adventure."



  "Sorry, I just never knew your name, or forgot it if I knew it.  I can be terrible with names sometimes," Craven says apologetically.


----------



## Endur (Apr 24, 2005)

Redithidoor Halfmoon says to Toriah, "After the songs I will sing of this adventure, no one will ever forget your name again."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

Looking at the gnome Nierethi Poscurian, who repeatedly reminds everyone how he will claim the first pick of treasure, Lenya asks: _“Then, how about you tell us, why you claim that, friend. You must think of yourself as incredibly important to our little adventure. Say, what do you base your claims on? I heard it is quite common, that treasure is split evenly among everyone, where those who need anything get first picks not those who scream the loudest. That would be more to my liking as well.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 24, 2005)

Toriah rolls his eyes goodnaturedly at all the comments and hefts his pack. "We leavin'? All these conversations can be done while walkin', am I wrong?"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya grins broadly. _“Looks like you are even more anxious than the rest of us. But you are right, of course. Let's head out then!”_

With these words and an adventerous smile on her lips, Lenya moves out of the Welcome Wench, waving good-bye to Vesta and Maridosen and mentally saying hello to her first big adventure.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2005)

Toriah follows Lenya closely. "I'm used t' a bigger place. This little town's too small fer me. I need some adventure to spice up m'life."


----------



## Endur (Apr 25, 2005)

The adventurers walk outside into the night.  The Moon is full and the Stars are bright.  

The demi-humans can see fine in the limited light; the humans stumble occassionally on roots or loose stones as they travel towards the outskirts of town.

Nierethi responds to Lenya, "I was the first of us to mention the idea that there was treasure in the Moathouse, so I should get first pick.  Its only fair.  In particular, I want an item said to have belonged to the warlord that ruled the Moathouse.  A sphere; some tales say it is made of gold, others silver, or onyx.  I want the sphere as my pick of the treasure."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2005)

Toriah listens ast Nierethi talks to Lenya. "What's so special 'bout that sphere?" he asks curiously.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

"And the sphere could be anything, including something you would not want.  I could be powerful evil magic, cursed, or even something gaudy and worthless to lure treasure-seekers.  We must be cautious and not let greed rule us," Craven says, his tone a bit didiactic as he recites a fragment of St. Cuthbert's Commandments of Virtue.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2005)

Toriah rolls his eyes at Craven's tone but nods in agreement with his words.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2005)

"Besides, it might just happen that said sphere has already been taken by some sticky fingers before we get to dividing the loot," Kerwyn says. And almost trips over. He mumbles something not-so-nice about mage-conjured roots set there just to catch him unawares.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 25, 2005)

"There will be time to divide the treasure when we are safe in the inn, with our spoils laid out on a table replete with ale and fine food.  Until then, I think we should worry more about the walking dead and less about the very stationary goods they guard."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2005)

Toriah laughs softly at the conversation, and reminds himself to keep an eye out for anyone who might have those "sticky fingers" Kerwyn mentioned. _Wouldn't do for one of this group to take before we have a chance to look,_ he thinks.


----------



## Endur (Apr 25, 2005)

The gnome repeats the words Craven spoke and nods his head."Powerful evil magic.  I've learned a few spells.  I'm not afraid of my treasure." 

The adventurers hear the sound of someone running behind them, footsteps falling quickly on the dirt road.

The human merchant Chat from the Yeomanry catches up to the party.  He is wearing a  backpack and has a rapier at his belt.

"I figured someone better come along on this fool quest to make sure you aren't taken by the undead."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2005)

"Soon there'll be too many of us to actually fight the living dead unless we happen to encounter them on a field," Kerwyn says jokingly.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Thanks for your concerns, Chat, but don't call us fools. Someone must find out what's going on there. It's all for the better!”_


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 26, 2005)

Toriah laughs openly at Kerwyn's joke. "I was just thinking something similar," he says.


----------



## Endur (Apr 26, 2005)

*On the Road Again*

The Valiant Adventurers:

PCs
Belaver Thornfoot, male Halfling Druid
Craven Proudheart, male Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert
Kerwin, male Human Suel Spellthief
Lenya, female Human Rhennee Warlock
Lylamwyn Aleandlues, male Gray Elf Wizard
Raner Bluestone, male Dwarf Fighter
Toriah, male Half-Rhennee Half-elf Rogue

NPCs
Chat, male Human Merchant from the Yeomanry
Neshi, Vibrant Green Cobra, 7 feet long, coiled around Belaver like a living shawl
Nierethi Poscurian, male gnome arcane spellcaster
Redithidoor Halfmoon, male Half-Elven Musician and Story Teller


A pack of dogs comes out of a back yard and starts barking at the party and follows the party out of town, yipping and yapping.  The dogs do not come within arms reach of the party.


----------



## Endur (Apr 27, 2005)

After the party reaches the edge of town, the dogs turn back and go home.

The party continues on, walking for hours on the old unused road that leads to the legendary Moathouse, rumored site of ghoulish and ghastly undead.

Shortly before Dawn, the party is walking on the old road alongside a creek.

There is a loud "Kribbit", followed by a flash of something dark going amongst the party, then the gnome Nierthi Poscurian goes flying in the direction where the dark thing came from.  

Raner Bluestone, looking amongst the reeds, can see a half-submerged giant sized Frog with a pair of gnomish shoes sticking out of its mouth, about ten feet from where the party is located.  Nobody else sees the Frog yet, although they suspect that something is lurking in those reeds.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

"Good heavens!  Where did the gnome go?" Craven exclaims, looking about for their gnomish companion.  The trek had been somewhat tiring, though no more than a usual guarding job.  However, his stomach was in knots from thinking what could be lying ahead.  And this surprise... attack or ambush or whatnot was not making him feel any more settled.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya had traveled quite far in her young life already and so she was used to a good walk and there was little to complain about. Quite the opposite, the part where they were venturing into now was an area she hasn't visited yet, in fact she hasn't seen much at all of the region around Hommlet apart from her journey southwards from Verbobonc, and so her curious eyes were wandering about the surroundings all the time, trying to make out first signs of the ancient moathouse or other interesting sights. This went on for hours until suddenly...

_“Someone... eww... something took Nierethi! Help him!”_ Lenya yells, while instinctively taking a few steps backwards in case the _black tentacle_ comes lashing forward again, her eyes trying to make out what is lurking in the dark muddy water ahead. For an instant, no longer than the blink of an eye, an eerie green flame was seen around her right hand, but it vanished as fast as it appeared.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 27, 2005)

Toriah grimaces and whips out his rapier, turning to face whatever menace they have come across. [Spot +10]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2005)

"And here I thought we had meat shields, not meat rations," Kerwyn says as he raises his crossbow towards where their gnome companion disappeared, ready to shoot if anything else than a gnome shows its face.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2005)

*Raner, Ftr1, 15/15hp*

(Quick post for now as I'm holding things up.  More to come)

"There!" Raner shouts, pointing into the reeds towards the creature; "He's been et by a frog, get 'im before 'e gets away!"

Raner readies his axe and takes a step forward towards the frog, choosing his footing carefully so he doesn't sink into the muck or step off into deeper water.

(With a Swim of -4 he's a bit, shall we say, apprehensive about water deeper than waist deep...  )


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 28, 2005)

Belaver tries to stay calm, scanning the area where the flash came from while loading a bullet into his sling.  Neshi, agitated by the sudden spike in Belaver's pulse as he starts quietly and unobtrusively panicking, slides down his chest and pools around his feet.


----------



## Endur (Apr 28, 2005)

With Raner's shout about a giant frog, the others realize they can see a pair of large eyes above the dark water not too far from where they are standing.

Round 1
Initiative:
22: Redithidoor Halfmoon begins to sing while taking a few steps to the rear of the party (to avoid getting in the way of the adventurers)
20: Toriah steps down into the ditch, and swings his rapier at the dark shape (die roll 15 +1 str +1 higher ground= 17, would be a hit, except for the 20% concealment check) and misses.
15: Kerwyn draws and loads his light crossbow and aims it at the Frog.  
15: Lenya steps backwards and hurls a burst of green flame at the Dark Shape (16 + 3 = 19 hit, concealment does not protect the Frog, Frog rolls an 18 for his will save, Froggy takes 7 points of damage, randomizing damage for Froggy and the Gnome, Froggy took all the damage).
14: Craven looks around and spots the Frog's eyes in the dark, drawing his longbow, he fires an arrow at the Dark Shape, and is nowhere close to hitting the Frog.  Die roll 1, miss.
13: Giant Frog swallows his meal and vanishes with a loud splash.  Or perhaps two loud splashes.  One further in the distance.  
12: Lylamwyn draws and loads his crossbow (spot check 8+2=10), but can not see the Frog anymore.
11: Belaver loads his sling and would hurl a rock (spot check 8+3 = 11) if he could see where the Frog went, while Neshi coils around his feet, preparing to defend him.
8: The merchant Chat mutters something about, "Good riddance" while drawing his rapier and stepping forward to the edge of the creek.  In a louder voice, "You chased it away.  Its hiding in the deepest part of the creek."
5: Raner steps forward and readies his axe at the edge of the creek, but he can't see the Frog.  (spot check 11)

Redithidoor's song

"In Darkest Night
Lack of Light 
Shall Not Hinder Our Sight
Beware Our Might
Nierethi's Blight
Draws the Fight"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

*Craven starts for a second, then grabs his longbow.  Knocking an arrow to it, he fires at those bright eyes.*

"Don't let it get away, flank it!" he calls.

OOC - Draw bow and fire, +1 to attack, 1d8/x3 dmg.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 28, 2005)

Belaver walks to the side, following Craven's directions, and looses a stone at the patch of darkness between the saucer-wide eyes.  _It's just a frog.  Stay calm.  Just a frog large enough to swallow a man whole.  No worries._ Neshi hisses after him, scales making a dry sussurrus against the gravel of the road.


----------



## Xael (Apr 28, 2005)

"Oh dear...", Lylamwyn mumbles while readying and loading his crossbow.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

Once Raner had pointed towards the monstrosity hidden beneath the surface, Lenya could see its eyes scanning for a new victim.

_“Give him back!”_ she screams while her sudden anger materializes in form of a bolt of ghastly green flames, that shoots from her frantically gesturing hand and heads straight for the position, where she can barely make out the shape of the attacker.


OOC: That would be her action after taking a few steps back (~10 ft.). _Frightful Blast_ (ranged touch attack +2(+3), damage 1d6(+1) (the numbers in parantheses apply, if still within 30 ft. (PBS)) + Will save DC 17 or become _shaken_).


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 28, 2005)

Toriah looks disgusted at the giant frog and at his close miss, but swings energetically again. _Giant frogs? That's ridiculous!_

[rapier, +1 attack (Str), 1d6 + 1 Str damage, 18-20/x2, piercing]


----------



## Endur (Apr 28, 2005)

Where did the Frog go?

Round 2
Initiative:
22: Redithidoor Halfmoon continues his song (everyone gets +1 to hit and damage)
20: Toriah scans the dark water of the creek (spot check 17+1=18).  Toriah thinks he sees the location of the second splash, about twenty feet deeper into the creek.  Toriah wades and swims toward where the Frog is now (swim check 18).
15: Kerwyn (spot check 11) does not see where the Frog went and is waiting until the Frog reappears to fire his crossbow.  
15: Lenya (spot check 6-1=5) no longer sees where the Frog went and is waiting for someone to show her where the Frog went.
14: Craven thinks he saw where the Frog landed (spot check 17 +3 = 20, but Froggy is now completely submerged).  Moving down the ditch into the water, Craven fires another arrow, Craven discovers he is still rusty with using the longbow (die roll 4, miss).
13: Giant Frog (if the Frog is where you think it is, it appears to do nothing)  
12: Lylamwyn casts Light on a crossbow bolt.
11: Belaver and Neshi enter the creek, alongside Craven, looking for the Frog.  Belaver and Neshi begin to swim (Belaver swim check 8).  
8: Chat says, "I think its just sitting on the bottom of the creek, waiting for us to leave."
5: Raner draws a javelin and readies it.

Redithidoor's song

"In Darkest Night
Lack of Light 
Shall Not Hinder Our Sight
Beware Our Might
Nierethi's Blight
Draws the Fight"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

"Ehlonna's winds!," Craven mutters as his shot goes wide.  He tries to move closer and gives it another go.  "Bring more light!  I don't want to lose him if he jumps again!"

OOC - Moving forward as far as he can without submerging himself, then fire.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2005)

"Conjure some darn light, sorcerer! We need to be able to see it," Kerwyn says to Lylamwyn. If he does not currently see the threat, he tries to look for a good spot to hide to get the jump on it when he finally does. If he does curently see it, he fires his crossbow at it.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Where is it? Where did it go?”_

Lenya waits (delay) for someone to show the way and then follows. If by any chance, she is able to make out the shape again, she will fire another bolt at it.


----------



## Xael (Apr 28, 2005)

"I hear you.", Lylamwyn responds to Kerwyn's order. He casts _Light_ at the bolt loaded at his crossbow, and takes it to his other hand.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2005)

Wary of moving any deeper into the water, Raner pulls one of his javelins from its case on his back and Readies to throw it at the frog should it show itself.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 29, 2005)

Belaver waits for the _Lit_ bolt, hoping to see a target.  If he cannot, he orders Neshi to "heel" and plunges into the water, hoping to lure the frog to strike at him and let his companion, much more at home in the dark pond than he, strike at the beast.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2005)

Toriah motions with his rapier to where he thought he saw the splash. "It went over there!" he cries before chasing after it to attack again.


----------



## Endur (Apr 29, 2005)

Froggy, are you hiding underneath the dark water?

Round 3
Initiative:
22: Redithidoor Halfmoon continues his song (everyone gets +1 to hit and damage)
20: Toriah swims toward where the Frog is now (swim check 5).
15: Kerwyn fires his crossbow into the dark water near where Craven is firing his arrows.  Kerwin then reloads his crossbow.  
15: Lenya does not see where the Frog went and is waiting for someone to show her where the Frog went.  Lenya does see where the arrows are being fired, but all she can see is dark water.
14: Craven thinks he saw where the Frog landed.  Wading through the water, Craven fires another arrow, Craven discovers he is still rusty with using the longbow (die roll 11, miss).
13: Giant Frog (if the Frog is where you think it is, it appears to do nothing).  Belaver thinks something large moved underneath the water very fast near him.  
12: Lylamwyn waiting with his crossbow
11: Belaver moves his spear towards where he thinks something is moving underwater, die roll 6, miss.  Neshi dips her head below the surface of the water and bites Froggy (1 point of damage plus fort save, Froggy rolls 4+7 = 11, Froggy makes save vs. poison).  

After being bit by the snake, Froggy jumps out of the creek and lands forty feet away on the far side of the creek (directly away from the light source).   

The following people fire missiles at the leaping Frog: Lenya (18, bolt of flames hits for 5 points of damage and Froggy becomes shaken),  Lylamwyn (20, critical hit with crossbow for 13 points of damage), Raner (1, javelin misses horribly), Chat (16, hits for 5 points of damage with shortbow) 

Froggy tumbles through the air and lands hard on the ground, flopping and croaking and dies.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

Her eyes trying to pierce the darkness, Lenya still waits for an opportunity to strike. The light, the elven mage has conjured, gives a glimpse of hope at least.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2005)

*Craven mutters something uncomplimentary about his longbow skills underneath his breath and tries, yet again, to actually hit the giant frog.  At least there's more light.*


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2005)

Raner stands very still, trying not to disturb the water around him; watchful and ready to skewer the frog should it show itself.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 29, 2005)

Belaver draws and plunges his shortspear downwards, hoping to gig the creature; he assumes Neshi will strike on her own.

OOC: Neshi doesn't need to make Swim checks, having a Swim speed.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 30, 2005)

Toriah strikes out at the frog again, cursing mentally the while. _And I did *not* anticipate swimming this trip!_ he finishes to himself.


----------



## Endur (May 1, 2005)

After Froggy dies, the adventurers discover Nierethi's slime-covered body inside the slain frog.

Nierethi has been crushed to death (by the Frog, by various jumps, and by the beating the Frog took).

He hangs on just long enough to say, "My treasure." one last time before dying.


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

Seeing what the nasty creature, which turned out to be a gigantic frog, had done to the poor gnome, Lenya says: _“This does not bode well. Our journey might be ill-fated. Nierethi, as greedy as he might have been, surely did not deserve this.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 1, 2005)

"No one deserves this, but we do not always receive that which we deserve."

OOC: Did he have kin in the Hommlet area, to whom we should return his body?


----------



## Seonaid (May 1, 2005)

Toriah recoils in horror before he can help it, but he tries to put on a brave face for Nierethi's sake. When the gnome passes, he steps out of the water gingerly and works at cleaning his rapier and drying himself. He does not look at the others, concentrating on his work.

Internally, he is shaking. _I never thought I'd use this . . . I never thought I'd kill. It was a giant frog that ate that gnome. Why did I leave the relative safety of the streets? I could make a living, strike off to some bigger city. Or dancing, I could dance. Big cities have more customers and maybe I could join a troupe and travel. I always wanted to see more of the world than this corner. What am I doing here?_ he agonizes.


----------



## Endur (May 1, 2005)

ooc: While Nierethi might have had kin in Hommlet, you don't know of any.  The Kron hills is a major gnome community (10,000+ gnomes), and is the closest major community of any race to Hommlet (indeed, the Gnome King sometimes jokingly refers to Hommlet as belonging to him).  Nierethi probably has kin in one of the gnomish communities in the Kron hills. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: Did he have kin in the Hommlet area, to whom we should return his body?


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2005)

"If I believed even a bit in the deities caring about us non-shakers-and-movers, I'd say the gnome just got retaliated for his greed," Kerwyn says with a grim tone. He isn't exactly happy about the gnome keeling over, but neither is he sad. Adventurers die every day, that's just how things stand.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2005)

"No... I... Nierethi, he couldn't have... we haven't even started yet..." Craven says, his hand clutching his bowstock like a lifeline.  Craven trembles in place for a moment, his eyes closed.  It takes a few minutes before he opens his eyes again.  "_Teacher of wisdom, guide this one to his people's halls..._" Craven prays.  Taking off his cloak, he rolls the gnome up in it as a makeshift burial shroud.


----------



## Endur (May 1, 2005)

As Craven rolls up Nierethi Poscurian's cloak around his body, Craven feels something hard in Nierethi's backpack, almost as if Nierethi carried a metal box in his backpack.

Chat asks, "So, anyone hungry for breakfast?  Roast frog legs are a favorite dish in the Yeomanry.  Although the Frogs in the Hool usually aren't quite this big.  Frog legs taste like chicken."


----------



## Seonaid (May 1, 2005)

Toriah looks as though he will throw up at the thought of eating the frog. "No, I'm okay," he manages to say. After a moment, he turns to the others and says, "Should we return him to Hommlet?"


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“According to some of the more culinary-challenged patrons, *everything* tastes like chicken. But really, even though it might be just fair, if we eat the frog in return for it eating him, I'm not really in the mood for a breakfast yet. No, thanks.”_


----------



## Endur (May 2, 2005)

Chat pulls the glowing crossbow bolt out of the Giant Frog's left eye and tosses it to Lylamwyn.  "Thats good shooting.  Hitting the eye of a frog in mid-leap at 50 paces.  I wish I could shoot like an elf."

Chat gets to work cutting the hind legs of the Frog from the rest of the body.  

Looking at Toriah, Chat remarks, , "You should eat now.  Trust me, you aren't going to want to eat when we're in the moathouse.  If you think the Frog is ugly, wait until you see the undead."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

"How... how can you all be so cavalier about this?  He _died_, he died right before our eyes and you're talking about _food?!_" Craven asks, agast.  

*He carefully lifts the body of the gnome.  Whatever possessions he had on him probably should be buried with him, unless his kin said otherwise.*


----------



## Seonaid (May 2, 2005)

Toriah turns from Chat and walks away. _How he can even _think_ of eating now . . .!_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 2, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "How... how can you all be so cavalier about this?  He _died_, he died right before our eyes and you're talking about _food?!_" Craven asks, agast.




Belaver whispers to Craven "Men deal with shock differently.  Do not judge him harshly; this is the way he tries to be brave."


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2005)

"Personally, I'm trying my hardest to not think about it. I don't think I could hold my sanity for too long if I did."


----------



## Pyrex (May 3, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Adventurers die every day, that's just how things stand.




"Aye, they do.  An' we might.  Show a little respect for the fallen, if'n ye expect to recieve any when it's yer turn for the long nap."



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> "So, anyone hungry for breakfast?  Roast frog legs are a favorite dish in the Yeomanry.  Although the Frogs in the Hool usually aren't quite this big.  Frog legs taste like chicken."




"Nay, we should be dumpin' th' thing in the swamp.  We should'nae be eatin' of a beast that has tasted the flesh of man.  That way lies the path of the wendigo."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 3, 2005)

"I'd be more concerned about eating the flesh of a beast my Neshi has tasted.  Her venom can be quite potent, and I've never tried to learn the ways to cook it out."


----------



## Endur (May 3, 2005)

After hearing Belaver's comments regarding Neshi, Chat drops the Frog's leg like it bit him.
"Your snake bit the frog?!?  I guess we better be moving on.  We have a moathouse to visit and impatient undead awaiting us."


----------



## Thanee (May 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Who's impatient there? Should we take Nierethi with us, so that we can bring him back, or should we bury him here, where he died?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 3, 2005)

"I don't know his faith.  He had no family in Hommlett, so far as I know, so we'll have to bring him to the Kron Hills if he's to get a burial among kin; if that's too far, and we've no means of preserving the body, we can give him rites here."


----------



## Endur (May 3, 2005)

Redithidoor Halfmoon sings, 
"Nierethi Poscurian
Fearless Seeker
Small in Size
Large in Sight

Nevermore shall you Wander the Kron Hills
Nor Delve the Abandoned Holds of the Flanaess
Nor Crack the Great Secrets

Forevermore you shall trade riddles with your ancestors
All Secrets are Now Revealed to You"


Redithidoor continues speaking,
"We're less than a two hour walk from the Moathouse.  We will be able to see the Moathouse from that ridge up ahead.  
"It would take several days to find Nierethi's kin in the Kron Hills.
"For myself, I'm happy to do either task.  My taste for adventure has grown less."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

"Then let us find some dry land and bury him here.  I would not have him dug up for animals to feed on," Craven says finally, and begins to do just that.


----------



## Pyrex (May 3, 2005)

"How about the top of that ridge there?  Would'n do to bury him on the slope where 'e could get washed out."

With that, Raner moves over to help Craven carry him.


----------



## Xael (May 3, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Chat pulls the glowing crossbow bolt out of the Giant Frog's left eye and tosses it to Lylamwyn.  "Thats good shooting.  Hitting the eye of a frog in mid-leap at 50 paces.  I wish I could shoot like an elf."




"Thank you, though I must admit that the shot was somewhat better than my average. The shot would have helped more if it would have happened sooner though.", Lylamwyn mumbles. He's not feeling particulary hungry right now, especially if the food in question would be a frog. A frog that seems to eat people too.

"The easiest thing to do is probably to bury Nierethi somewhere here. We should make sure his relatives are informed when we return though.", Lylamwyn suggest to others. _*If we return that is.*_


----------



## Seonaid (May 4, 2005)

Toriah follows the others to help carry Nierethi to be buried. "I don' like this one jot," he mumbles to himself. "Need t' get out o' here an' move on."


----------



## Endur (May 4, 2005)

Dawn has arrived.

The party of adventurers finds a dry spot just below the top of the ridge and bury Nierethi Poscurian.

The party of adventurers crosses the ridge to look across the valley.  It is going to be a beautiful Spring day.  Hardly a cloud in sight.  

The land in the valley below is untamed.  The evil reputation of the ruined Moathouse keeps farmers from coming too close.

The moathouse, about two miles away, does not look as imposing as it sounds in the stories.  In fact, it is much smaller than you thought it would be.  

Craven is momentarily stunned by a sense of terrible evil when he looks at the Moathouse, but he recovers in five seconds.  It did not feel like the evil of an living creature.  Rather it felt worse.  

After the party followed the old road down into the valley for half a mile, they heard someone call for help from behind a tree, about 10 yards away from the old road.

Responding to the call for aid, they discover Old Del, the trapper, sitting against a tree, one of his legs is bent in a odd direction.  


"Thank Pelor!  I'm rescued!  Is Elmo with you?  I was running so fast, I didn't see the gopher hole and I broke my leg.  I've been sitting by this tree since yesterday, half afraid to move.  I never thought they were real! 
"If you could aid me in making a splint, I should be able to hobble back to Hommlet.  Someone has to warn Elmo!  The Militia has to be assembled!  I always thought they were myths!
"I saw a DRAGON!  Well, not quite, I did not see the Dragon.  It was concealed!  Camouflaged against the sky. Invisible!  But when it passed in front of a White Cloud, the Dragon's color was still blue!  I saw the Dragon flying above the Moathouse!  Then it moved away from the Cloud and I couldn't really see it, it was invisible in the blue sky!
"I ran as fast as I could, it didn't follow me.  I've been terrified all day and all night!  Thank Pelor!  I'm rescued!"


Redithidoor Halfmoon looks like he was going to faint after hearing Old Del mention the Dragon.

Chat responds, "No way.  There can't be a dragon at the moathouse.  I was just there a week ago."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*For the funeral, Craven laid out all of Nierethi's goods for him in his grave, trying to arrange everything neatly.  He spoke what snatches of St. Cuthbert's holy texts he could recall for such occasions, funerals being something he was not really trained in.  A terrible feeling had been growing in the pit of his stomach ever since Nierethi's body was taken from the frog, but he tried to press on anyways.*

*Crossing into view of the moathouse, however, was awful, worse than his nightmares.  Fear and nausea roiled in his gut, and he had to stand and run through "The Virtues of Knighthood," twice in his head before he was able to be coherant.  Craven kept one hand on his warhammer, and his shield out.  Behind the shield, his hand was clenched into a tight fist, the metal and leather gauntlet being squeezed painfully into his hand.  Craven didn't mind, the discomfort and pain kept him from doing something unforgiveable.  All throughout the walk, his face remained an impassive mask.*

*When the trapper was spotted, Craven was ridiculously glad to have something to take his mind off the impending doom of the Moathouse.  But to hear they may have a dragon to fight made him clench up again inside.  It took him another minute before reason asserted itself.*

"Can someone help me here?" Craven says, bending down to look at Del's leg.  He had no formal training, but he figured he could at least do a couple of sensible things to help.  He used a bit of water to gently clean the leg, and tried to talk to Del and the others a bit.  "Well, if it wasn't a dragon, what did he see?" he pointed out to Chat.  "Could it have been a decoy or illusion?  Del, did you _hear_ anything from the dragon you saw?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2005)

_A dragon? Dragons usually have a hoard..._
A smile crosses Kerwyn's face. He takes a few steps towards the moathouse and then turns back towards the others.
"I'm going to take a look around the 'house. I don't have great hearing or sight, but I consider myself a decent sneak. Be back in... say, three hours."
Unless somebody starts protesting, Kerwyn heads towards his destination, first a short distance with a light jog, then moving to the undergrowth of the place and hiding from sight. He keeps a good distance from the moathouse, looking around the front half.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 4, 2005)

To Kerwyn "Good luck, and be careful.  Very careful."

Belaver then hastens to set the wound (Heal +7), and once he is certain that the bone is properly set, applies a small infusion of healing energy to set it on its way to mend (_Cure Minor Wounds_).


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2005)

*Lenya*

Smiling lightly for the first time after the frog-incident, Lenya looks at old Del, happy to see, that at least some good came out of this journey.

With their help, he would safely return to Hommlet and could also inform Elmo of Nierethi's death. She would have brought him back or to the Kron Hills, but she definitely prefered it this way. While his death was surely an unpleasant experience, more for him than for them, but still, Lenya had realized after a while, that it didn't really affect her much, especially since their journey had continued and her thoughts were once again directed to what lay ahead.

Her thoughts also wandered about her own part here. For one, she was even relieved that the gnome's death totally overshadowed her own display of power, which she had expected to arouse a little more attention than it did. Sure, there were priests and mages in Hommlet and magic was not _that_ special, but her magic was different. At least, Lenya knew that, maybe the others really didn't suspect anything and just saw it like a simple spell?

Busy with her own thoughts, the young Rhennee listens only half-heartedly to what Del has to report, but suddenly Lenya's eyes widen in disbelief.

_“A dragon? You mean... like one of those *big*, *scaly*, *winged* creatures that breathe fire and smoke? That can't be for real...”_


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2005)

*Lenya*

Only now, Lenya notices, that Kerwyn is just about to leave, to scout the Moathouse... alone.

_“You do not want to go to the Moathouse alone, do you? Isn't that kind of foolish? There should at least be someone else coming with you! Anyone who is likewise able to remain silent and unseen.”_


----------



## Seonaid (May 4, 2005)

Toriah looks at Del in disbelief. "A dragon," he says flatly. "Dragons don' exist."

When Kerwyn starts off, Toriah calls after him, "You can' b' serious! Y'can' go off alone. Even if there're no _dragons_, it's not safe, we all know tha'."


----------



## Endur (May 4, 2005)

Del responds,  "Hear?  I was about half a mile from the moathouse, I try not to go any closer than that.  I didn't hear anything.  I just saw the Dragon outlined against the cloud.  
"Could be that the Dragon was just passing through.  Might not have anything to do with the moathouse.  
"But that moathouse is a magnet for evil.  Its haunted.
"Dead people have been walking around that place for years.
"Last week, I saw a bunch of people hanging around that place.  Big commotion.  Wagons.  Horses.  Lots of yelling and shouting.  Moathouse was busier than a bee hive.  Must have been at least forty of them.  
"I wonder if they left or the Ghosts got them or the Dragon ate them." 


Behind Del, Chat makes a face like he clearly does not believe anything Del says.


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2005)

"Relax, it's not like I'm going to go _in_ the moathouse. Just get a bit closer and look around, make sure the unliving aren't on their way to eat us at the very moment."
Kerwyn pauses for a moment. "But if somebody wants to tag along, I have no objections."

In fact, he did, but he was pretty sure that if he didn't at least appear to be open to the suggestion of company, he'd not get a chance to be alone with some precious items to "not find".


----------



## Pyrex (May 4, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Del responds, "Last week, I saw a bunch of people hanging around that place.  Big commotion.  Wagons.  Horses.  Lots of yelling and shouting.  Moathouse was busier than a bee hive."




"Seems a bit odd for a place empty and haunted by undead.  Did ye happen to notice whether they were loading the wagons or unloading them?  T'would seem that either the Moathouse has either gained a bunch of new residents or someone beat us to the treasure poor Nierethi was so keen on finding.  Might be useful to know which before we go stompin about."



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Kerwyn pauses for a moment. "But if somebody wants to tag along, I have no objections."




Raner shakes his head; "No, even if they didn' hear you coming they'd certainly hear me.  But if ye aren't back in half an hour we'll be coming looking for you.


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2005)

"I'd say it takes me half an hour just getting there, no chance of being back by then. Half spent scouting the area, and then the same each way, so at least one-and-a-half hours. I'd say two, so I don't have to rush myself going there and back."


----------



## Endur (May 4, 2005)

Kerwyn does not see anyone or any sign of a Dragon on his scouting mission.

The ruined and crumbling moathouse appears abandoned.

(Map of the Moathouse attached).

Does Kerwin enter the abandoned Moathouse?


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2005)

*OoC:*He isn't dumb enough to enter alone. Pretty greedy, but not quite that greedy 

*IC:* "Nothing that I could see there," Kerwyn reports as he gets back from his scouting.

"So, umm... Who wants to share their breakfast? 'Cause I forgot to bring any of my own."


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well, then should we see what's inside?”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

"Here, take one of mine," Craven says to Kerwyn, holding out a wrapped bit of trail ration.  He was not particularly hungry, and didn't wany anything in his stomach in case something happened.  If Old Del was mostly healed, with crutches to help him get back to to town, then Craven will go with the others.


----------



## Endur (May 4, 2005)

Old Del stands up, ,"You saved me.  Thanks again everyone.  I'll let Elmo know what's going on.

"Belaver, I'm going to have a long talk with Jaroo.  Its right time he started thinking about retiring and letting someone competent like yourself take over the Grove."


Old Del starts on his way, hobbling towards Hommlet.

After he is out of sight, Chat says, "Nice old guy, but I think hunting out here by himself has caused him to start seeing things.  Kerwyn didn't find anything at the moathouse because the old man imagined it all.  
"Still for a moment there, Old Del had me believing that maybe Nierethi knew what he was talking about, that there was a Dragon's Hoard at the moathouse and that we'd all get rich."


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“While I don't believe all those stories, there is no reason why we shouldn't be more than careful still. At least the undead are for real, as far as we know.”_

With a wave of her right hand, Lenya invokes one of her inborn powers, which she had mastered only recently. A short moment, her eyes flicker in purple light, then everything is back to normal.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 5, 2005)

"Don't sell the man short.  If he said he saw something, he might be right.  Better to assume a dragon makes its nest there and be wrong, than assume we don't have to worry about it and stumble right into its jaws."


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2005)

Raner gives Kerwyn a look that's a blend of amusement and dumbfoundedness.
"Didn't.  Bring.  Any?  Have ye never been out camping before?"

He then turns to Lenya; "Hardly seems to be worth the effort to come all this way and then _not_ go in.  I'm ready when you all are."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

"Come on, we came here to take care of the evil within.  Let's not keep it waiting," Craven says finally, and begins down the road down to the Moathouse.


----------



## Endur (May 5, 2005)

*The Moathouse*

The party approaches the Moathouse cautiously and without incident.

This small ruined fortress is little more than a stone manor and a walled courtyard with a tower, now collapsed.  The upper story of the manor has fallen in entirely.  It was apparently made mostly of wood and only smashed and charred timbers remain.  The condition of the manor is quesitonable.  All is quiet other than the buzzing of mosquitos and flies.  Little life makes its presence known around the moathouse.

The old road leads to a rotten, slightly bowed drawbridge that crosses the water.  Four new planks lie atop the rotten wood.  

On the other side of the drawbridge are two gates leading into the moathouse.  One stands open, the other is lying on the ground.  

The old tower to the left of the drawbridge appears to have once had a wooden staircase, an upper floor, and a roof.  Now, each of those is mostly gone, leaving a hollow cylinder, blackened by fire long ago.  The ground is covered in wooden, stone, and twisted iron debris, much of it charred.  

The wide courtyard beyond the gates is paved with cobblestones.  Over the years, grass and weeds have begun to grow between the stones.  Rubble from the collapsed walls and upper stories litter the courtyard.  A brown smear is in the middle of the courtyard and leads up the stairs, deeper into the manor.  

Lylamwyn and Kerwin notice tracks (from the last week or so) going into the moathouse.


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2005)

Toriah shivers slightly, hoping no one notices. "Well, even if there aren't _dragons_, we ought t' be careful. Somethin' is doin' some killin' aroun' here, even if it's jus' bandits." He keeps emphasizing the word "dragon" oddly, as if saying it for the first time each time he says it. He sidles toward Belaver as they walk and says quietly, "Are there really such things as _dragons_? I mean, have y'ever seen one?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 5, 2005)

"I have never seen one, no.  Neither have I ever seen the city of Greyhawk, yet I believe it exists.  My grandfather has told me many things, and not one has yet been proven false.  When he tells me that dragons are real, and more dangerous than any other beast in the world, I believe him."


----------



## Endur (May 5, 2005)

*Moathouse View*

A view of the Moathouse


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2005)

"Thanks, pal, much appreciated," Kerwyn says to Craven with a pat to his shoulder.

Then he almost chokes on the ration as he tries to swallow and not chuckle at Raner's reaction at the same time. "*cough* Yeah, *cough* but I wasn't exactly preparing for the trip. Besides, usually the academy handled the fooding on our trips, so it kinda slipped my mind." With a shrug, he goes back to eating the ration.

Noticing the tracks, Kerwyn crouches down to take a closer look at them. He tries to appear like the great tracker he isn't. "Somebody's been here, within the week I'd say. Old Del wasn't so wrong after all."


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, dragons are real. My grandmother said so, too. And Greyhawk also exists, I've been there. It's huge, not like Hommlet. But the people in Hommlet are nicer.”_

_“So, what would someone want here, except to see the undead? The treasure, of course! So it might be true, that some form of treasure is hidden here! Let's find out!”_


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2005)

Toriah begins to look visibly uneasy, but he rallies when Lenya mentions being to Greyhawk. "'s Greyhawk bigger'n Verbobonc? Verbobonc's bigger'n Hommlet." He blithely ignores the dragon references--at least, he tries to.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

"Well, dragon or not, someone has reinforced this old place so they could get in. Let us proceed, but with caution," Craven suggests, pointing to the repaired drawbridge.


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, Greyhawk is much bigger than Verbobonc. Greyhawk is to Verbobonc what Verbobonc is to Hommlet. Well, at least it seems like that, if you are there. It's gigantic.”_


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Well, dragon or not, someone has reinforced this old place so they could get in. "




"Not only that, but for all we know they're still here."

Motioning to Craven that the two of them should probably lead the way, Raner carefully steps out onto the drawbridge, making sure the boards will hold his weight before proceeding any further.


----------



## Endur (May 5, 2005)

The boards on the repaired drawbridge easily hold Raner's weight.  In fact, Raner thinks the boards would hold a wagon and team.


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2005)

*Lenya*

While reluctant to move in front of the group, Lenya is curious enough to follow soon after the first have crossed the bridge.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

*Craven takes out his bow and knocks an arrow to it, pointing it towards the ground.  He follows cautiously, ever watchful for danger.*


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2005)

After the deco- uh, warriors have passed, Kerwyn goes across the drawbridge, keeping his crossbow at the ready.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 5, 2005)

As he walks in the center of the group, Belaver quietly pronounces "I do not like the looks of this place.  If someone has gone to the trouble of rebuilding, it means that there are men here who do not mind sharing the place with undead.  I do not look forward to meeting such."


----------



## Endur (May 5, 2005)

The party enters the courtyard without incident.

The brown smear, which is in the middle of the courtyard that leads up the stairs deeper into the manor, appears to be dried blood.  Almost as if someone dragged a bleeding body up the stairs into the ruined manor.


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“If that is how they welcome visitors, we better be extra careful.”_


----------



## Endur (May 6, 2005)

Looking at the blood stain, Chat says, "That wasn't here on my last trip exploring this place.  I've got a bad feeling about this."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

_And I've been having a bad feeling about this all my life, but you don't see me complaining,_ Craven thinks acidly.  His face remains stoic as he puts up his bow and takes out his warhammer and shield.

"Unless someone wants to scout ahead in the manor, I'm going to go first.  Who's coming after?" Craven says softly.


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2005)

Kerwyn is torn between his want to make sure he gets to make first picks on any treasure found and the realisation that there's most likely something that enjoys dragging half-dead, or recently dead, things inside. For now, he stays behind the meatshields.


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2005)

Toriah smiles at Lenya in response to her answer but has trouble believing her. _Nothin's bigger'n Verbobonc. How would they all fit?_

At the ruins, he gulps at the sight of blood stains and agrees wholeheartedly with the others. "I'll stay here to make sure nothin' sneaks up on us from behin'," he offers. He fingers his rapier nervously. _What have I gotten into!_


----------



## Endur (May 6, 2005)

As Craven, Raner, and the rest of the party (trailing somewhat behind) approach the blood stained stairs that lead into the manor house, they begin to notice a terrible smell.

Raner thinks the stone walls, although damaged, are in no danger of falling down.

Craven and Raner and Chat seem to be the most interested in leading the way towards the manor. From the stairs, they can see into the ruined manor house.

The stench of death is strong here.  Shafts of daylight peek through the ruined ceiling timbers.  Rubble and debris are scattered about the chamber, but there seems to be a heavily used path leading to an alcove along the northwest corner of the room.  Near the northwest corner, are several humanoid bodies, being consumed by insects (normal insects, flies, grubs, etc.).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 6, 2005)

Belaver walks quickly to the bodies, poking and prodding with his spear in an attempt to determine how long they've been dead, and what killed them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

*Craven's gorge rises, and he coughs to cover up his heaving.  Raising his tunic to cover his mouth and nose, regardless of how ridiculous it looks, helps cut the stench a little.*

"Are they human?  Or... elf or something?" Craven asks Belaver, not wanting to get closer until he was certain he was not going to lose this morning's breakfast, even small as it was.


----------



## Endur (May 6, 2005)

From where the bodies are placed, Belaver can see that the nearby alcove leads into a stairway descending into the basement of the Moathouse.

Two of the bodies are human adults, male and female.  The third body is very deformed and looks like it might once have been human, although starved with mottled decaying hairless skin hanging loosely over its bones; the hands on the third body look almost like claws.  

All three of the bodies suffered severe wounds, as if a powerful creature ripped and tore at their flesh with claw and fang.  The male adult's body looks partially eaten.  Shreds of black and purple clothing hang off the two human adults.  Belaver isn't sure what type of creature ripped their flesh, but he suspects that the creature would be roughly the size of a Black Bear or a Leopard.  

Belaver thinks the human adults were killed two or three days ago.  The other creature you suspect to be a ghoul and you are uncertain as to when it found its final rest. 

Someone has stripped the bodies of all their belongings, including their boots.

In addition to the scent of death, there is also a scent of Ozone in the air.


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2005)

"Looks like whoever ol' Del spotted has had a bit of a fight on their hands.  Ye think the one wit the claws is the one they were fightin?"

While Belaver is investigating the bodies, Raner takes a quick look down the western & southern hallways looking for movement.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 7, 2005)

"It couldn't have been." Belaver chokes out as he backs away.  He's seen death before, but never like this.  "It's a ghoul, so I'd not doubt that it would kill and eat them, but it was mauled by the same thing that murdered the humans.  Whatever killed them was larger than a man, and either intelligent enough to steal their belongings or accompanied by its master."


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Whatever it was... it might still lurk in these ruins, and it doesn't seem to be a friend of the undead, if it killed them just like the poor souls over there.”_

Lenya keeps herself a good distance away from the corpses. The rotten stench is nothing she wants to endure more then necessary.


----------



## Seonaid (May 7, 2005)

Toriah avoids the corner as well, listening to the others and regretting his choice of companions. "What do you think did it, then?" he asks Belaver. "Is the thing still around?"


----------



## Endur (May 7, 2005)

Chat walks forward toward the bodies, "That's the stairway going down, but why pile bodies near the stairwell?  And why leave them piled together?  There's something wrong about this." 
Chat moves the faces of the slain humans so that he can see them better and stares at them.

A black cat moves up against Lenya's leg and starts purring.


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Should we go down and find out? But we should probably check the buildings up here fir... oh, who's that? Hey kitty! All alone up here?”_


----------



## Endur (May 7, 2005)

The cat looks at Lenya, then bounces off in the direction of the stairs going down.


----------



## Xael (May 7, 2005)

Lylamwyn waits while others take a closer look at the bodies. He doesn't have much interest going any closer to them unless necessary. "I think we should take a look at the rest of the ground floor before descending.", he says.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> "That's the stairway going down, but why pile bodies near the stairwell? And why leave them piled together? There's something wrong about this."





"I agree, since their belongings have been taken, it has to be someone intelligent. But just leaving them here near the stairs doesn't really make much sense, unless somebody really hasn't cared about them much, or leaving them here serves some purprose."

_*A cat? Here? Well, It's not impossible but...*_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 7, 2005)

"No, it's not impossible, but neither is it welcome.  I will lay a silver that that cat is the companion of some druid or mage, and has just gone to inform its master of our arrival."


----------



## Endur (May 7, 2005)

There is a fearsome roar from the courtyard behind the party.  

Redithidoor, who was at the rear of the party and standing on the stairs, yells, "DRAGON!" and flees past the party (proving he is the fastest runner) and heads after the cat down the stairwell.

Chat stops looking at the pile of corpses, "Its a TRAP!" and dives for the stairwell going down.

Belaver can't see anything from his position near the corpses.  Craven and Raner can't see anything from their lead position looking down the western and southern hallways.  

The other members of the party in the rear (Lylamwyn, Toriah, Kerwyn, and Lenya), can, if they take the time to look behind themselves, see a Dragon the color of the sky hovering in the courtyard behind them, blocking any escape from the Moathouse.

The Dragon is inhaling deeply.  Almost as if he is preparing to exhale strongly.


----------



## Xael (May 7, 2005)

"Oh...", Lylamwyn manages to say with a calm, surprised voice, before sprinting after  Redithidoor. "I changed my mind!"

_OOC: The text between *'s in my posts means that it's Lylamwyn thinking to himself. And uhh... How big is the dragon? A cat? A horse? The broad side of a barn? _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2005)

*Craven had been disgusted at the sight of the ghoul, and was about to drag it out in the sun to be sure of its destruction when the dragon appeared.*

"Get under cover!" he calls sensibly, diving for the stairwell (or the hallway, if he couldn't make it to the stairwell in time.  _Saints above us, please let us come through this intact..._ he prays mentally.


----------



## Endur (May 7, 2005)

ooc: small enough that it can easily pass through the ruined manor house.  Large enough that it probably will not fit down the stairwell to the basement of the Moathouse.  Pony-sized, not including wings and tail.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 8, 2005)

Belaver curses in Druidic as he leaps down the stairs, moving until there is no line of effect between himself and the top of the stairwell.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

*Lenya*

The thought, that the cat could be more than just an animal, had crossed Lenya's mind as well, but what could she do?

Her pondering was suddenly interrupted by the appearance of the dragon. A trap? Yes, it was a trap, the way back blocked by the dragon and the way ahead leading into unknown territory, and that was where the dragon was herding them.

But there is no time to think, so Lenya quickly runs after the others and vanishes into the stairway.


----------



## Seonaid (May 8, 2005)

"A cat!" Toriah says hopefully. "Surely that means it's safe here, or somewhere nearby." His face falls at the mention of a familiar.

When Redithidoor races by, he is prepared to dismiss the thought of a dragon in particular, but the fear on the man's face propels Toriah down the stairs with the others. Even if it's not a dragon, whatever it is must be fearsome indeed. _A trap?_ he has time to think before fleeing.


----------



## Endur (May 8, 2005)

The party of adventurers retreat down the stairwell, taking cover from the powerful dragon. (OOC: I assumed Raner and Kerwyn fled down the stairs with the other PCs, if either wishes to stay up above and fight the Dragon, let me know).

Redithidoor is the first person to reach the bottom of the stairwell, stopping as soon as he realizes that he can no longer see where he is going.  He feels a savage painful blow on his knee, begins to fall and yell, and his voice is cut off in a gurgle.  

Sounds of harsh laughter float up the stairwell.

Lenya and Raner, with their darkvision, can see two jackal faced humanoids at the bottom of the staircase.  The first Jackal faced humanoid hit Redithidoor in the knee with his axe, the second Jackal faced humanoid cut off Redithidoors head with a powerful blow to the neck.

(die roll 8 +2 +2=12 hit, damage 2+5=7; die roll 14+2+2=18 hit, damage 8+5=13).

Round 1
23: Kerwyn -- delays (spot check 6, sees nothing)
20: Toriah -- delays (spot check 12, sees nothing)
15: Jackal faced humanoids laugh and press forward the attack, both swinging their axes at Raner.  The first Jackal misses (die roll 3+4=7 miss), the other swings (die roll 14+2=16 hit), hitting him in the chest.  Raner takes 7 points of damage.  
14: Dragon makes noises in the level above.
14: Chat -- Chat jumps off the stairwell and nimbly lands on the floor below behind the Jackal humanoids (Raner and Lenya noticed that Chat was quite acrobatic and did not draw AOOs).   
11: Craven Proudheart (spot check 22) sees the red eyes of what must be a monster on the stairs below him and keeps the monster from ever hurting anyone else.  Swinging his warhammer at where the monster's nose must be, Craven hits the monster with holy force and crushes the head of the no longer laughing monster and knocks it off the staircase (5+4+1 height+2moving fast down stairs +1 holy force=13 hit, hit for 8+2+2 damage=12).
10: Lylamwyn (spot check 3, sees nothing)
9: Raner (sees the remaining jackal humanoid in front of him) and swings his axe in a powerful move, cutting down the second jackal humanoid (6+5+1 height +2 moving fast down stairs = 14 hit, hit for 8 +2 = 10 damage)
5: Belaver (spot check 14) & Neshi-- full defense 
3: Lenya blasts one of the Jackal humanoids with a ray of green fire.  (die roll 14 = hit, 2 points of damage)

The combat at the bottom of the stairs has ended.  Both of the jackal humanoids were slain.  Raner thinks the two jackal humanoids are the creatures commonly known as Gnolls.

At the top of the stairwell, the Dragon roars but makes no attempt to enter the dungeon.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“There!”_ Lenya points towards the ugly jackal-faced creatures, not realizing, that the others cannot see them.

The thought of the dragon still fresh in her mind, her reactions are frozen for a moment, but then her instincts take over and Lenya follows the others. On the way, she points at one of the creatures again, this time with the greenish flame engulfing her hand, and promptly a bolt of the fiendish energy races towards the foe, sent forth with only so much as a flick of her wrist.


OOC: ranged touch attack +4 (trying to avoid cover, if possible), damage 1d6+1 + Will save (DC 17) or _shaken_.
BTW, you could use spoiler tags for the parts, that not everyone does see (i.e. the darkvision part above).


----------



## Seonaid (May 8, 2005)

Toriah scrambles backwards at the attack on Redithidoor. _Can' see a damn thing down here!_

OOC: Move back 30', unless that puts me in range of the dragon. If it does, I'll move back until just before the stairs end.


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2005)

"Boccob's moldy tomes! Can't see a thing."
Kerwyn halts his moving as soon as he hears the laughter. He stays still untill he has some inkling about the location of the source for said unnerving sound.

*OoC:* Delaying untill there's a clear sign of the two.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 9, 2005)

At the shout and gurgle, Belaver flattens himself against the wall, angling his spear in hopes of deflecting any blows or critters directed his way, and orders Neshi in a hiss to guard him.

(OOC: Full defense)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

*Craven grasps his warhammer and struggles to control his breathing.  Above all, he could not scream.  If he started screaming, he wasn't sure if he was going to be able to stop.  Moving down the staircase, he began to breathe more slowly, carefully calming himself.*


----------



## Endur (May 9, 2005)

After the inital fracas with two gnolls, the party has a moment to pause and regroup at the bottom of the stairwell (and light lanterns and/or torches).

The party finds itself in a dank and cool area with masonry walls.  Black, wet slime collects between the stones, making most areas slightly slick.

The two slain gnolls wore black leather armor and black capes.  They carried battle axes.  Each has a pouch containing 15 gold pieces.  They each wore a strange medallion, a black iron triangle with an upside down Y inscribed within.  No one recognizes the medallion.

The room the party finds themselves in is relatively large.  Two doors are to the west.  A small wooden door and an open archway is to the east.  The south wall is lined with empty prison cells, some with doors hanging open, others closed.  There are several stone columns scattered through the room, with manacles attached to the columns.

A foul smell hangs in the air.

Bones, broken stonework, and rusty bits of metal litter the dungeon floor.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

"What madness is this?  This is no symbol I recognize..." Craven mutters as the medallions are uncovered.  Looking at the rest of the room, he shakes his head.  "A terrible place.  How many people deserved such a fate?  Tread cautiously everyone.  I'm going to take a look at the cells," Craven says in a louder voice, going to the south wall, looking for anything unusual.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 9, 2005)

"We were herded in here.  We were deliberately driven into those gnolls, in the dark.  I am not sure if that dragon was even real, or a sorcerous illusion to frighten us into their trap.  I admit, though, that I am not eager to test the theory.

"Whatever is the case, we must be aware that there is someone here trying to kill us.  Not in the random malicious fashion of the undead, or the hunger of an animal; I would wager that the master of this place is more cunning than any of us, and has crafted these ruins as best he can to be a deathtrap to all who enter.  Be more careful than you have ever been in your life.  Above all else, do not split up.  What little safety we have, we have in numbers."

Belaver moves so that he does not lose sight of Craven, nor the rest of the group.  Neshi coils around his feet, scales rasping like dry leaves as she watches warily.


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Oh, damn! Redithidoor is dead, too! We can't go on like this, we must be more careful now! But the dragon... Del was right then, that dragon was... is for real; and it's still out there!”_

After getting over the initial shock, Lenya picks up one of the gnolls' cloaks to quickly cover the half-elf and afterwards picks up one of the medaillons to show it around before stashing it into a pocket of her dress.

_“Does any of you reckognize this? I don't think I've ever seen a symbol like this.”_

The warlock also concentrates, while looking around, to reveal any magical auras on the medaillons, the gnolls and their other possessions, but also the others she is with.


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2005)

"Gnolls, eh..."
Kerwyn pokes one othe dead humanoids with his boot. He then pockets the medallion it had before starting to kick through the metal and rubble littering the floor. _Never know what might be here,_ he thinks to himself.

*OoC:* Are gnolls common in the Hommlet area? Trained Knowledge (Local - Hommlet) +3 if required


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

*Within his mind, Craven was huddled in a corner.  Two people were dead in less than the span of a day, both horribly dead, in manners the young man had never seen before.  Though he had protested at the others for their callousness when the gnome had died, he just couldn't deal with Redithidoor's death in any kind of reasonable fashion right now.  So he would sort through shards of bone and metal until the coward in his mind had had his time to cry...*


----------



## Seonaid (May 9, 2005)

Toriah dismisses the symbols, seeing as the others have it well in hand, and searches the gnoll bodies for something more valuable. He does not conceal his activities, but does not make a big deal of them either. If there is anything useful or of worth, he will pocket it. As he works, he scolds himself. _Runnin' 'way like a little boy! What were you thinkin'? Tha's no way to earn a place! You best not do _tha'_ again, coward._

When he finishes, he follows Craven around the cells. _You could take some lessons from _him_!_, he thinks to himself. _At leas', _pretend_ you're brave an' tough!_ "Tha' was some good work, back there," he drawls to Craven, trying to appear nonchalant.


----------



## Endur (May 9, 2005)

ooc: Who is carrying a light source?

ooc: Chat has several faint magical auras about him.  No other magic in the dungeon.  Except for the person who enters stage left, who also has faint magical auras about him.


After you light lanterns and/or torches, a man swings the northwest door open.  The man is carrying a black cat.  Its Spugnoir the Potion seller from Hommlet.


"Thank Heavens!  I'm rescued!   Did you slay the Dragon?"

A particularly large crash occurs above in the Moathouse.

"I guess not.  

"I saw a group of evil cultists exploring this place, so I thought I'd spy on them and see what they were up to.  Then the Dragon attacked, locking us all in here.  Anyone who goes up the stairwell is killed.  

"The Dragon thinks its a big joke, even going so far as to say 'You Shall Not Pass' before biting someone in half.  

"I've overheard the cultists.  The leader of the cult was slain by the Dragon and the rest of the cult does not have a clue as to how to get pass the Dragon.  They are also running low on food and water.

"I know a secret passage that avoids the Moathouse.  But the main body of the cult is in between us and the secret passage.  We'll have to get by them.

"The cult has been digging in the crypts and has exposed a lower level to this place that I never knew about."

Spugnoir shares his map of the crypts with the partymembers.


----------



## Endur (May 9, 2005)

Spugnoir, indicates the map, and says 

"There is a secret passage in the room with 5 columns that leads to the Eastern part of the map.  The secret passage out of the crypts is to the far south east of the map.  The room to the new uncovered level is in the far south of the map.

"The room with the secret passage to the east also has another stairwell going up.  Probably has more cultists guarding it.

"The cultists know all about the secret passages, they even know stuff about this place that I don't know, and I've been exploring it for years with Elmo.

"Don't have a clue as to why they don't know about the secret passage to the Southeast.

"In addition to the cultists, there's a bunch of ghouls that slink around here as well.  The ghouls leave the cultists alone."


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Thank goodness, Spugnoir! It's good to see someone who does not want to eat or kill us, or both. This secret passage, do you think we could reach it? And how many of the cultists are here? Maybe we should try to stop them from what they are doing down here? Whatever that is... but if they are on such good terms with the undead here, they can only have bad things in mind.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

"Good heavens... well, we found the body of a ghoul upstairs, and... the gnolls killed one of our number on the way down.  We slew them, and they will not bother anyone else again.  But... yes, the crypts, that must be where the undead are coming from.  The cultists must be in league with the undead!  We have to find these crypts and clear them out, and bring these cultists to justice!" Craven declares, quickly finding a direction and purpose to distract him from death.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 9, 2005)

"What gods does this cult worship?  Repugnant as it may seem, we may be able to reach an accomodation, as we have a common enemy."


----------



## Endur (May 9, 2005)

Spugnoir replies, "The black triangle with the upside down Y inside is the symbol of the Temple of Elemental Evil.  They were destroyed long ago, but perhaps someone is attempting to revive the Temple or make use of their reputation.

"As to what God, the Old One, the Demon Queen of Fungi, and the Demon Queen of Spiders were rumored to be the powers behind the Temple."


----------



## Pyrex (May 9, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, 17/24hp*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> (OOC: I assumed Raner and Kerwyn fled down the stairs with the other PCs...)




OOC: That's fine.  It's what I would've done anyway.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> 15: Jackal faced humanoids laugh and press forward the attack, both swinging their axes at Raner.




Dodging the first attack Raner neatly steps into the path of the second; taking a nasty gash for his trouble.  "Ye'll pay for that you dog-faced son of a goat!" Raner shouts as he brings his axe across in a wide arc, gutting the gnoll that hit him.

~After the battle~

Raner leans agains the wall for a moment to catch his breath, then pulls out a waterskin and begins cleaning & bandaging the wound.

OOC: Raner typically wouldn't be carrying a light source.  Not only does he not need the light to see, but between his axe and his shield his hands are pretty much full.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> "I know a secret passage that avoids the Moathouse. But the main body of the cult is in between us and the secret passage. We'll have to get by them."




"Just how many cultists do ye figure are down here?  Push comes to shove I think I'd rather deal with them than the dragon."


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2005)

"Hopefully not too many cultists, 'cause I'm not exactly loaded with bolts, and doubt I could slice anybody up with this butterknife of mine," Kerwyn says with a pat on his dagger for emphasis.

*OoC:* Kerwyn'll be carrying a torch if somebody's been gracious enough to borrow him one.


----------



## Endur (May 9, 2005)

Spugnoir replies, "I'm not exactly sure how many cultists are down here.  Originally, I think there were twenty or so of them.  But you killed two.  And the Dragon killed several.  And maybe others died to various dungeon mishaps.  

"So, there might be as many of us as there are of them, not counting the ghouls."


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“That sounds a lot better than the dragon, if you ask me. Although, the dragon is a danger for all Hommlet, but old Del is already on his way back to inform Elmo. Let's just hope he does a better job convincing him than he did with us. And maybe we could even find out more about this strange cult here.”_


----------



## Seonaid (May 9, 2005)

Toriah nods when Craven mentions clearing out the cultists. "Tha' sounds much more manageable than th' dragon, though perhaps we shoul' work on tha' as well. Not at th' same time, of course!" he finishes hastily.

OOC: Toriah will carry a torch if asked, but prefers not to.


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2005)

"Sounds good to me. Judging by my earlier performance, I could use some target practice. Do all of the cultists have nighteyes, though? That could prove to be a problem for us."


----------



## Endur (May 10, 2005)

Spugnoir replies, "The cultists seem to be a mix of races.  Humans, beastmen, and other creatures."


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2005)

"Means at least some of 'em need a light source the same as we do."
Kerwyn gets his crossbow loaded.
"I think I'll do some scouting. Which way and distance to the closest spot you think some of them are in?"


----------



## Endur (May 10, 2005)

Spugnoir replies,  "If you go through the north east door, then through a couple of more doors, and you'll find the secret passage and the stairs going up.  Probably more guards there ready to ambush anyone coming down the stairwell."

ooc: At this point, I'm assuming that Craven and Belaver have not yet explored the cells along the southern wall.  Their search was forestalled by the arrival of Spugnoir.  

For light sources, I'm guessing that Kerwyn is carrying a torch and Craven is carrying a lantern.  Anyone else carrying a torch?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 11, 2005)

Belaver will have obtained a torch.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

"Then I think we have a good chance of taking them on.  Stopping the cultists will help stop the other evils in this place," Craven says.  "A quick moment, let me finish searching.  I'd hate to leave anything useful or informative behind."

*Craven will go ahead and search amongst the cells he was going to search earlier.*


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya nods her approval and follows Craven in some distance.


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2005)

"While you do that, I think I'll go and take a look and see if I can take out those guards at the other stairway. This'll be a giveaway, though", Kerwyn says, handing his torch to whoever happens to be nearest at the moment. He starts walking in the direction Spugnoir told the stairwell would be in. He stops for a moment, however.
"Hey, you're a potion brewer, right? You wouldn't happen to have a potion to give one nightsight on you?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 11, 2005)

Toriah was about to follow Kerwyn on his search when the torch is thrust at him. He takes it and backs up a few paces, not wanting to disturb the man.


----------



## Endur (May 11, 2005)

Spugnoir replies, "I have lots of potions back in my shop in Hommlet.  You come by the shop and I'll give you a potion of night sight for free." 

OOC: Kerwyn, with Toriah trailing him are going to scout.  Craven, with Lenya, Belaver, Spugnoir, and Chat trailing behind, are going to search the cells.  Where are Lylamwyn and Raner going?


----------



## Pyrex (May 11, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, 17/24hp*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "A quick moment, let me finish searching.  I'd hate to leave anything useful or informative behind."




Raner nods at Craven, "Aye, and as I can see in the dark I'll go along with Kerwyn.

Raner follows Kerwyn into the passageway, if they hear anything or see any light up ahead he'll drop back a bit so any noise he makes won't give Kerwyn away.


----------



## Xael (May 11, 2005)

_*Well, the cat mystery is now solved at least.*_

Lylamwyn helps searching the room and cells.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

"Lenya, we need to... prepare Redithidoor's body.  At least we can use the stones around here to keep scavengers from getting to him.  If we make a carin or something, that should suffice.  I... I can't believe two people have died already," he says quietly.


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2005)

"I'll hold you up for that," Kerwyn says to Spugnoir, and then leaves with his two companions to scouting.


----------



## Seonaid (May 12, 2005)

Toriah hangs back so he does not interfere with his companions, and so the light isn't so obvious. "Let me know if ya need me t' do somethin', or move th' light or somethin'," he says.


----------



## Endur (May 13, 2005)

Stealthily opening the door, Kerwyn and Raner with Toriah in the rear explore the next room.

Debris and trash cover this room.  There's not much here other than another wooden door on the east wall.  

Opening the next door, Kerwyn and Raner discover that they can see just fine, as the next room is lit by a latern in the middle of the floor.  

This large room is mostly empty.  In fact, it appears to have been swept clean.  Some strange items lie on a white blanket spread out on the floor.  Not far away, a lantern rests on the floor, lighting the room.  A single door is in the south wall near where you came in.

A human woman with blond hair and wearing orange yellow robes is kneeling on the floor, examining the items on the blanket.

Two Gnolls wearing black capes and armed with battle axes guard a stairwell going up.


----------



## Endur (May 13, 2005)

Craven and the others search the cells, but find little, the debris and bones on the floor are quite old.  The smell of evil is terrible and Craven feels like he will soon lose what little he has eaten recently.  He can feel the bile rising in his throat.

The room beyond the archway appears to have been a torture chamber, with rusting ruined devices visible.

After Craven mentions preparing Redithidoor's body, he hears a terrible screech.

"Noooo!  The bodies are mine! All that die here belong to me!  Living may pass, but dead are mine!"


A foul hairless humanoid creature with yellowing skin and red eyes appears in the archway from the torture chamber.  Several similar humanoids can be seen behind him.  

"We smells the elfffsss and the dead doogggsss ... give us their meat!  It is our due!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2005)

*Craven yells and brings his warhammer out in front of him.*

"No!  The dead will rest peacefully!  Who are you to disturb their bones?" Craven demands, knuckles white underneath his gauntlets.  His voice is not as sure as he would wish, and luckily his shield is heavy enough to keep his other hand from shaking.


----------



## Xael (May 13, 2005)

Expecting the "negotiations" to be short, Lylamwyn casts _Enlarge Person_ at Craven, unless the room isn't high enough, in which case he prepares to cast _Magic Missile_ at the supposed enemy leader (the one who spoke) when the enemy attacks. He also takes a few steps backwards, away from the enemies.


----------



## Dalamar (May 13, 2005)

Kerwyn points at Raner followed by the two gnolls, and then Toriah and himself followed by the woman. He then looks at the other two with a questioning look.


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya, who was following behind Craven, looks at the ghoulish creatures and Spugnoir's words spring back into her mind... _The ghouls leave the cultists alone._

Since Craven seems adamant about protecting the dead, even the gnolls, she quickly abandons her idea, to ask them, whether they would like some new, fresh cultist bodies, and if they would help to get them. Instead, she takes a few steps backwards to the side, and prepares for what seems unavoidable.


----------



## Seonaid (May 13, 2005)

Carefully, Toriah shrugs and prepares to throw the torch at Kerwyn's command.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 13, 2005)

Belaver, fearing a bloody battle, prepares to use what little curative magics he possesses on any of his companions struck by the assuredly foul weapons of these death cultists.

OOC: readied action to cast Cure Light Wounds on anyone who takes a non-trivial hit.


----------



## Pyrex (May 13, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, 17/24hp*

Raner raises an eyebrow, wondering if perhaps Kerwyn has gone daft; and motions to Kerwyn that he should close the door...

Whispering quietly, once the door has been closed: "Three ta three isn' such good odds when our friends are just around the corner.  Why not go back and get them before picking a fight?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 14, 2005)

Assuming the door is shut, Toriah nods in agreement though a moment ago he was willing to follow Kerwyn's plan.


----------



## Endur (May 14, 2005)

The naked, ugly creature replies to Craven while three other creatures cringe and cower behind it.  The creature has black fingernails and teeth and its only clothing is a black iron collar enscribed with symbols around its neck.

"Who am I?  I was called Gnaw by those who trained me.  If I ever had a different name, I do not remember it.  The training purged me of many memories.

"Only Gnaw, not Lord Gnaw, nor Sir Gnaw, not even Gnaw master of all.

"I claim the bodies of the doggss by right of ownership.  They served the Master, I serve the Master, their bodies belonged to me when they died.

"You can keep the elf body.  Elf tastes terrible.  

"I advise you not to try my patience.  While my patience is infinite, my minions will soon forget themselves and attack if you do not hand over the food."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2005)

"What are you?  Who is your Master?" Craven demands, struggling to contain the horror he feels inside.


----------



## Dalamar (May 14, 2005)

Kerwyn frowns, but agrees with Raner after a moment.
"Just thought that we shouldn't endanger the others when it's just two gnolls and the cultist unawares," he whispers.

*OoC:* Yeah right, I'm sure he thought that


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya whispers: _“Let's just give them the gnoll bodies, they are just dead flesh like them. We should bury the half-elf, to honor his life, but these creatures do not deserve anything like it. It was them who killed him, remember?”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2005)

"These things are evil, and I do not trust them to murder us when we turn our backs," Craven whispers back, his grip tightening on his warhammer.  "Be ready, I promised to rid this place of undead, and I'm not going to back out of that now.  We have to try."


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

Even more silently, Lenya says: _“There seem to be quite a few of them, they will just surround us and kill us, what good would that be? If you really intent to attack them, then make sure the archway is blocked!”_


----------



## Endur (May 14, 2005)

Raner thinks Kerwyn is telling the truth (Raner's Sense Motive 5+2=7, Kerwyn's Bluff 5+6=11).


----------



## Endur (May 14, 2005)

Gnaw replies, "What am I?  I am 'returned.'  I was sent to the Underworld when I died, and I was returned here to guard this place for the Master.  
"The Master's name is Master.
"My hunger grows."


One of Gnaw's minions passes by Gnaw in the archway, leaving the torture chamber, and half walks and half crawls towards the Gnoll bodies.

Craven's feelings of illness leave him.  As if his determination has overcome any momentary weakness he suffered (DC 15 fort save 10+6=16).


In the other room, Raner hears the noise of footsteps approaching the door behind which they are having their whispered conversation.  Raner barely has time to warn the others before the door explodes open.  (Cultist listen check 20+4=24 vs. conversation move silently check of 2+(+7 for rogues, - number for dwarf)= not enough.)  (Raner 12, Kerwyn 4, Toriah 1+5=6 for their listen checks).   

A Nine Foot Tall Ogre just opened the door.  Raner remembers the many tales he has heard about how to slay Ogres, but this is the first see-through Ogre he has ever heard about.  This Ogre is already dead, slain by some other dwarf before him, and is little more than an Ogre Skeleton animated by necromancy.  Looking between the Ogre bones, the party can see other Skeletons being commanded forward by a cultist with an insane expression on her face. 



Round 1 Initiative
18: Lylamwyn  -- casts Enlarge on Craven
18: Chat -- Chat stabs the ghoul going to get the food in the back.  Calling to Craven, Chat says"I'll handle this one.  You hold the archway."  The rapier went right though the ghouls heart (17+7=24, 5 points of damage), the ghoul is still moving though.
15: 6 Human Skeletons -- blocked by Ogre Skeleton in the doorway
14: Ogre Seketon tries to claw Kerwyn and Raner behind the door, but Raner's quick warning prevents them from being taken by surprise (claw against Kerwyn 5+6=11, miss, and Raner 11+6=17, miss) 
14: Belaver planning to cast CLW on the first person injured, hears sounds of battle in the other room (listen check 7+3=10), and moves to a position where he has a view of both combats.
13: Toriah -- attempts to tumble away from Skeleton Ogre's reach (1+7=8 failure), but is unable to dodge a terrible claw (14 +6=20, 6+5=11 damage).  Toriah tries to shoot his crossbow at the cultist but misses (9+3=12).
13: Gnaw -- backs up into the torture chamber and pushes his remaining two ghoul lackeys in front of him to hold the archway.
12: 2 ghouls waiting in the archway.  The ghoul that was stabbed by Chat turns and claws him, barely wounding him, but Chat seems to slow down immediately, almost as if the creature drained the life out of Chat (claw 1 miss, claw 17 hit for 1 damage, bite 14+2=16 miss; fort save 8+2=10.  Chat is paralyzed).
12: Kerwyn -- tumbles out of Ogre reach(10+5=15 success), readies crossbow to shoot Cultist if she casts a spell.  
11: Spugnoir draws a wand and casts a defensive spell on himself.  Spugnoir mentions to Lylamwyn, "Nice way to give Craven some extra authority.  I don't suppose you brought a spellbook with you into this dungeon?" 
10: Cultist and 2 Gnolls --Cultist points at a skeleton, Kerwyn tries to shoot the cultist and misses (6+3-cover).  Kerwyn notices no obvious effect from whatever the cultist did, maybe his shot distracted her.  Gnolls just laugh and bark.  
5: Lenya-- A blast of green flame leaves Lenya hand and blasts the ghoul clawing Chat, dropping the ghoul on the ground (8+4=12, hit for 7 damage) 
4: Craven--charges forward and swings his warhammer at Gnaw (using his magically enhanced reach to swing over the heads of Gnaw's guards), missing narrowly (4+4+2=10 miss).  The two ghouls protecting Gnaw attempt to bite Craven (7+2=9 miss) and (12+2=14 hit for 2 points of damage, dc12 fort save 20+6 = 26 saved vs. paralysis, dc12 fort save 3+6 = 9 failed save against ghoul fever).    
2: Raner--Swings his axe at the Skeletal Ogre, smashing the left knee (18+5=23 hit, dam 10+4-5=9).


----------



## Dalamar (May 14, 2005)

Kerwyn tumbles away from the towering skeleton. If he can position himself so that he still has line of sight of the cultist, he moves so and readies to shoot a bolt through her if she casts a spell. Otherwise tumble out of the room (and get shocked by seeing ghouls).
"By Boccob's Backscratcher of Power, that thing is huge!"


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya spins around and blasts the ghoul near Chat with her greenish fire.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2005)

*Craven takes his warhammer and smashes into Gnaw, howling as he does so.*


----------



## Xael (May 15, 2005)

*Round 2 Action*

"Of course I did. I wouldn't be any use for long if I didn't.", Lylamwyn answers at Spugnoir, as he moves away from the enemy again while drawing his crossbow. He takes a shot at one of the Ghouls next to Craven.


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Round 2 Initiative
18: Lylamwyn  -- loads and fires crossbow at ghoul, but hits the wall instead (3+ modifiers).
18: Chat -- paralyzed for 2 more rounds.
15: 6 Human Skeletons -- blocked by Ogre Skeleton in the doorway
14: Ogre Skeleton (-9 hp) claws Raner (claw 5+6=11, miss, and Raner 16+6=22, hit for 3+5=8 damage)  
14: Belaver moves up and casts CLW on Toriah (healing 4 points)
13: Toriah -- loads his crossbow and fires at the cultist, striking her in the chest (19+3=22 hit, 6 points of damage)
13: Gnaw -- retreats into the torture chamber further and hides behind a stone column (full defense) and commands his remaining two ghoul lackeys to "Eat the giant human"
12: Kerwyn -- loads and shoots his crossbow again at the cultist, hitting her in the arm this time.  (17+3=20 hit for 5 points of damage)  
11: Spugnoir casts a spell that sends four beams of light from his hands into one of the ghouls fighting Craven, dropping the ghoul (Lylamwyn recognizes the spell as Magic Missile).  Spugnoir mentions to Lylamwyn, "I hate to admit this, but I did not bring my spellbook along and that was the last spell I had memorized.  I was just gathering herbs and the book is awfully heavy.  Any chance I could spend some time reading your book after this fight?  I'd be happy to compensate you by letting you borrow my wand of Protective Shield and I'll let you have your pick of potions from my shop in Hommlet when we get back." 
10: Cultist and 2 Gnolls --Bleeding Cultist orders the Gnolls to stand protectively in front of her while she kneels and rolls up the blanket full of strange items. 
5: Lenya-- A blast of green flame leaves Lenya hand and blasts the ghoul clawing Craven (10+4=hit, 5 points of damage)
4: The last ghoul protecting Gnaw attempt to bite and claw Craven (bite 7+2=9 miss, claw 18 hit, claw 7 miss, 3 points of damage dc12 fort save 1+6 = 7, Craven is paralyzed).   
4: Craven--paralyzed for 4 more rounds
2: Raner--Swings his axe at the Skeletal Ogre, striking a glancing blow at the right knee (8+5=13 hit, dam 2+4-5=1).


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Round 3 Initiative
18: Lylamwyn  -- casts Magic Missile on the last ghoul (for four points of damage)
18: Chat -- paralyzed for 1 more round.
15: 6 Human Skeletons -- blocked by Ogre Skeleton in the doorway
14: Ogre Skeleton (-10 hp) claws Raner (claw 7+6=13, miss, 17+6=23, hit for 4+5=9 damage)  
14: Belaver moves up and casts CLW on Raner (healing 8 points), being careful to make use of cover to avoid being in the Giant Skeleton's AOO area
13: Toriah -- fires his crossbow at one of the Gnolls, but misses (3+3=6 miss).
13: Gnaw -- hidden out of sight
12: Kerwyn -- loads and shoots his crossbow again at one of the gnolls, hitting the Ogre Skeleton instead with no appearent effect.  (13+3=16, hit cover, 2-5=no damage)  
11: Spugnoir draws and loads his crossbow and hands his wand to Lylamwyn. 
10: Cultist (-11) and 2 Gnolls --Wounded cultist continues rolls up the blanket full of strange items.  Gnolls bark and laugh.
5: Lenya-- Another blast of green flame leaves Lenya hand and blasts the ghoul clawing Craven, dropping the last ghoul (17+4=hit, 3 more points of damage)
4: Craven--paralyzed for 3 more rounds
2: Raner decides to fight more defensively, using his expertise and combat defense to dodge the giant skeleton (+4 to ac, -5 to attack).  Swings his axe at the Skeletal Ogre, he strikes another glancing blow at the right knee (14+0=14 hit, dam 2+4-5=1).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2005)

*Craven stands there, giant-sized and unable to move, screaming inside his own head.  It was like a nightmare come to life, being unable to defend himself against the monstrosities.*


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Round 4 Initiative
18: Lylamwyn  -- uses Spugnoir's wand to cast shield on himself while guarding Craven
18: Chat -- paralysis ends. 
15: 6 Human Skeletons -- blocked by Ogre Skeleton in the doorway
14: Ogre Skeleton (-11 hp) claws Raner (claw 17+6=23, miss, 6+6=12, miss)  
14: Belaver casts cure minor wounds and heals Raner for 1 point of damage
13: Toriah -- fires crossbow again at one of the gnolls, missing (10+3=13)
13: Gnaw -- hidden out of sight
12: Kerwyn -- loads and shoots his crossbow again at one of the gnolls, missing.  (9+3=12, miss)  
11: Spugnoir --walks into the other room and shoots his crossbow at a gnoll, missing (1)
10: Cultist (-11) and 2 Gnolls --Wounded cultist continues rolls up the blanket full of strange items.  Gnolls bark, but have stopped laughing.
5: Lenya-- moves to the other room and fires a blast of green fire at the Ogre Skeleton (8+4=hit, 2 points of damage)
4: Craven--paralyzed for 2 more rounds
2: Raner--Swings his axe at the Skeletal Ogre, missing due to his more defensive position (6+0=6 miss).


----------



## Seonaid (May 15, 2005)

"Oh hells!" shrieks Toriah before the combat sets in. When the skeletal ogre hits him, he barely recovers his composure to fire his crossbow.

"Olidammar' save us!" he prays when his crossbow bolts keep missing. "I can' keep this up!" he warns the others. "That ogre nearly took off m'head." He doesn't look good, bleeding profusely from the hit. His face is pale and his expression wavers between determination and gibbering fear.

OOC: fighting defensively


----------



## Xael (May 15, 2005)

*Round 4*

"It's a deal.", Lylamwyn answers to Spugnoir while growing new respect for the potion-maker. "Could somebody go see what trouble Kerwyn and others have stirred up?", he says to the rest of the group. He then moves a bit closer to Craven, and readies to shoot in case Gnaw (or more Ghouls) decides to attack the helpless Paladin.


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Round 5 Initiative
18: Lylamwyn  -- guarding Craven
18: Chat -- moves into the other room, puts his rapier away and draws his bow. 
15: 6 Human Skeletons -- blocked by Ogre Skeleton in the doorway
14: Ogre Skeleton (-13 hp) attempts to claw Raner, but misses (claw 9+6=15, miss, 13+6=19, miss)  
14: Belaver bounces a sling stone off the skull of the Ogre Skeleton (hit 12+, dmg 2)
13: Toriah -- fires crossbow again at one of the gnolls, missing (9+3=12)
13: Gnaw -- hidden out of sight
12: Kerwyn -- loads and shoots his crossbow again at one of the gnolls, and draws a howl of pain.  (17+3=20, hit for 5)  
11: Spugnoir --shoots his crossbow at a gnoll, missing (2)
10: Cultist (-11) and 2 Gnolls -- Cultist and the gnolls pull back out of sight of the doorway, leaving the room.
5: Lenya-- fires a blast of green fire at the Ogre Skeleton, but misses (1=miss)
4: Craven--paralyzed for 1 more round
2: Raner--Swings his axe at the Skeletal Ogre, missing due to his more defensive position (3+0=3 miss).


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Round 6 Initiative
18: Lylamwyn  -- guarding Craven
18: Chat -- realizing that only skeletons are in sight, puts his bow away and draws his rapier and just wonders what he should do. 
15: 6 Human Skeletons -- blocked by Ogre Skeleton in the doorway
14: Ogre Skeleton (-15 hp) attempts to claw Raner, but can not hurt the defensively minded dwarf (claw 10+6=16, miss, 4+6=19, miss)  
14: Belaver proves his excellent aim by bouning another sling stone off the same spot on the Ogre skeleton (hit 11+, dmg 1)
13: Toriah -- ?
13: Gnaw -- hidden out of sight
12: Kerwyn -- ?  
11: Spugnoir --?
10: Cultist (-11) and 2 Gnolls(-5) -- out of sight
5: Lenya-- fires a blast of green fire at the Ogre Skeleton (11+4=hit, dmg 3)
4: Craven--recovers from paralyzation
2: Raner--Swings his axe at the Skeletal Ogre, missing due to his more defensive position (7+0=7 miss).


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Round 7 Initiative
18: Lylamwyn  -- moves to the other room now that Craven has recovered
18: Chat -- ?
15: 6 Human Skeletons -- blocked by Ogre Skeleton in the doorway
14: Ogre Skeleton (-19 hp) attempts to claw Raner, but can not hurt the defensively minded dwarf (claw 3+6=9, miss, 15+6=21, miss)  
14: Belaver hits the Ogre Skeleton yet again (13+, dmg 2)
13: Toriah -- ?
13: Gnaw -- out of sight
12: Kerwyn -- ?  
11: Spugnoir --?
10: Cultist (-11) and 2 Gnolls(-5) -- out of sight
5: Lenya-- fires a blast of green fire at the Ogre Skeleton, but misses (2+4=miss)
4: Craven--moves to the other room to help the fight against the Ogre Skeleton
2: Raner--Swings his axe at the Skeletal Ogre, hitting solidly (18+0=18 hit, 8+4-5=7 dmg).


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Round 8 Initiative
18: Lylamwyn  -- ?
18: Chat -- ?
15: 6 Human Skeletons -- blocked by Ogre Skeleton in the doorway
14: Ogre Skeleton (-28 hp) attempts to claw Craven and Raner,  (Craven 3+6=9, miss, Raner 15+6=21, miss)  
14: Belaver's consistent aim with his sling continues (16+, dmg 3)
13: Toriah -- ?
13: Gnaw -- out of sight
12: Kerwyn -- ?  
11: Spugnoir --?
10: Cultist (-11) and 2 Gnolls(-5) -- out of sight
5: Lenya-- fires a blast of green fire at the Ogre Skeleton, and hits (9+4=hit, 7 dmg)
4: Craven--Swings his warhammer at the Skeletal Ogre (6+4=miss) 
2: Raner--Swings his axe at the Skeletal Ogre, hitting solidly (17+0=17 hit, 6+4-5=5 dmg).  With a mighty blow, Raner cuts through the other knee, the Ogre skeleton falls to the ground and shatters to pieces.

The other skeletons, instead of charging into battle, flee (perhaps being commanded to leave?) in the direction that the cultist and gnolls took.

The battle is over.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 15, 2005)

Belaver, his healing magics exhausted, produces his sling and opens fire on the largest skeleton on which he can get a clear shot without being clawed in return.


----------



## Dalamar (May 15, 2005)

"Abyss!" Kerwyn curses as the only living targets escape his range of vision.
Quite sure that his crossbow is more than likely to just harmlessly stick through the ribs of the skeletons, Kerwyn pulls out of the fight for now. Not to mention that he is down to three bolts by now.


----------



## Seonaid (May 15, 2005)

*Toriah, male half-elven rogue 2*

Toriah sinks to the floor. "I'm not doin' so well," he murmurs, face pale and drawn. He keeps his grasp on the crossbow, though his clenched hands are the only sign of life in him.


----------



## Dalamar (May 15, 2005)

"The whole moathouse is likely to soon know about us, what with the cursed cultist escaping with her gnoll guards," Kerwyn says to those who don't know about the happenings in the back room. Then he notices that his ragtack group isn't the only one with wounds suffered.
"What happened to you guys, you don't look too good either?"


----------



## Xael (May 15, 2005)

"More undead.", Lylamwyn responds to Kerwyn. "The "Gnaw" is still hiding somewhere back there, and I think we should go and make sure he doesn't come to backstab us later.", he continues.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 15, 2005)

Belaver hurries to Toriah's side, doing what he can with bandages and herbs.  When he has finished binding Toriah's wounds, he will do the same for the others, hoping to prevent infection.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2005)

"Gnaw... there was another ghoul!" Craven says, surprised to see that he's not shaking so hard anymore.  Perhaps it was because he hadn't gotten hit again, or maybe because the battle was over.  "Lylamwyn, you're right, we have to go after him."  Craven heads towards the other room where Gnaw was hiding, making sure some others are coming with him.


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

The party enters the torture chamber in search of Gnaw, some members of the party more eagerly than others.  

The devices are old and ruined ... a rack, an iron maiden, a brazier surrounded by discarded irons.

The whole place is covered in cobwebs and dust.

There don't seem to be any ghouls in the Torture chamber and no other exits other than the archway through which you passed.


----------



## Dalamar (May 15, 2005)

"Yeah, I can see that this room is just infested with deadly ghouls," Kerwyn quips, though only half-seriously since he did see the unmoving ghouls that the others dispatched of earlier.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2005)

*Feeling there's only one place where Gnaw could be, Craven slowly walks over to the iron maiden and throws it open.*


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Nothing leaps out at Craven from the Iron Maiden.

Its empty, old, and the nails are rusting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2005)

"Where did he go?  Don't tell me there's a hidden door..." Craven says, and begins searching for just that.  He opens his eyes to evil auras, hoping perhaps he may see where Gnaw is hiding.


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

Glad, that noone died in this battle, especially after seeing the cultist with the skeletons attack from the other side, Lenya moved back to the rest of the party to help find the secret passage the leader of the ghouls must have taken at some point during combat.

She tries to figure where he could have moved to, hidden out of sight, while they were distracted by his minions, and begins to search the walls there carefully (Take 20 on wall sections, that were out of sight from where they fought).

_“There was a cultist with some guards and a few skeletons in the other room. They fled. But they are alarmed now! At least we could bring down that giant of a skeleton. That thing was huge!”_


----------



## Seonaid (May 16, 2005)

Toriah grimaces. "I don' think I could make it through another bout of tha'," he says.


----------



## Endur (May 16, 2005)

After fifteen frustrating minutes of searching the torture chamber, Lylamwyn discovers that one of the stone columns is hollow.  A panel slides away to allow someone to enter the column.  The floor of the column disappears into the darkness, appearently it is a chute that takes you somewhere else.  The inside of the column is very slick, it is highly unlikely that you will be able to return up the chute.

Chat says, "I am not going down that thing."

Spugnoir says, "I have been searching these ruins for ten years and I never knew about that secret passage.  I wonder where it goes."


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya looks into the opening, but then steps back and nods in agreement.

_“You are right, going in there would be foolish.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*Craven Proudheart 14/19hp*

"We may have to... if we have a rope... that may help us get back up.  You can be sure Gnaw will be back, and I don't wish to have him escape and hurt someone else," Craven says, chewing on his lip.  The battle was over, and he had survived with little injury.  But the others needed rest, healing, and shelter.  "We need to rest before we go chasing cultists _or_ ghouls.  We also must bury Redithidoor."


----------



## Dalamar (May 16, 2005)

"Too bad our sorcerers don't have anything nasty they could drop down that chute," Kerwyn says. A small twinge of regret passes him as he considers that had he even tried to actually listen to what his masters at the academy told him, he'd know just the right spell to scale that chute. Unfortunately he could only remember how he had released his component spider inside another student's robes. Boy, did that liven up the lesson.


----------



## Xael (May 16, 2005)

"If we aren't going down, which frankly doesn't seem very safe nor wise idea at the moment, we could always try to block or jam this somehow. But I agree about the need for rest.", Lylamwyn says.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 16, 2005)

"We'll need to keep a watch.  This room should be safe, since there's only one entrance besides the chute.  Jam the iron maiden closed, and have two people watching the door."


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“If the cultists gather and come looking for us, we'd better block the entrance to this area, too. We are plenty, so we should be able to have enough guards up, one here at the secret door, and two at the entrance, where we fought the big skeleton.”_


----------



## Dalamar (May 16, 2005)

"Or we could retreat to rest in a room with only one entrance. That way we wouldn't have to split our guards and sleepers between two areas."


----------



## Seonaid (May 16, 2005)

Toriah nods in agreement. "One entrance woul' be bes'."


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“But then we are trapped inside, if the cultists decide to come looking for us.”_


----------



## Seonaid (May 16, 2005)

"But in here, we can' escape through tha' chute anyway," Toriah says. "Righ'?"


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, this here is not a room with just one entrance, if we consider the possibility, that someone might climb up that chute.”_


----------



## Endur (May 16, 2005)

ooc: 

There is no door in the Torture Chamber, just an archway.  The other rooms have doors in various conditions.

At a mininum, I need to know the following:
1) In which rooms are you resting/guarding, do you each have your own bedroom, or are you all together in one room?  The dungeon is warm enough that you don't need to cuddle together to stay warm.
2) Guard schedule and location.  Location of any Lights.
3) Spugnoir wants to borrow Lylamwyn's spellbook immediately.  Is that ok?
4) Are relevant doors open or closed?  If closed, are they secured and how?
5) Craven has the only remaining healing in the party, 2 points of Lay on Hands.
6) There are at least three entrance/exits into this complex of rooms:
    a) Stairs going up (blocked by Dragon presumably)
    b) doorway where you fought the Ogre Skeleton
    c) chute going down
    d) possibly more unknown secret passages?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 16, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Yes, this here is not a room with just one entrance, if we consider the possibility, that someone might climb up that chute.”_




"If we put something over the door, it will not be possible for someone to scale the chute and enter the room without alerting us all."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

"And please, who is the worst hurt?  I can alleviate some of the worst pain," Craven says, setting down his lantern.  

"Certainly can't we find enough trash and whatnot to block this door?  And we better shut and secure the other doors as well.  I don't want the cultists coming back," he adds.  "Can we put something heavy against them, or put a bar across them?"


----------



## Endur (May 16, 2005)

Spugnoir asks, "And what about poor Redithidoor?  And the fearsome gnolls and the rotting ghouls and the Ogre bones?"


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I'm afraid, there is rather little we can do about them right now, or is there? Just make sure, that they are not near the place where we sleep.”_

Lenya then explains how she would prepare the complex for the night...


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

Searching the two western rooms before you turn in for the night, you discover lots of clutter and debris that can be used to block doors and otherwise create as many obstacles as you like.

You also find: 1 suit of leather armor, 3 large wooden shields, seven spears, nine glaives, and a black cape with a yellow eye of fire sewn on it.


----------



## Seonaid (May 17, 2005)

Toriah replies to Craven, "I won' make it through another fight." He looks much the worse for wear and winces often as he moves.

He agrees with Lenya's plan, though he would prefer not to keep watch at all, particularly by himself. He does not say as much, prefering to put a brave face for the group and so that none can accuse him of shirking or cowardice.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Craven steps forward and lays his hands on Toriah's wounds, closing them slightly.  Then he turns to Spugnoir.*

"Redithidoor we will give last rites to and lay to rest tomorrow.  The rest are not going to get in tonight," Craven says with more confidence than he feels.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

OOC: Current injuries of the party after all healing magics have been exhausted: Chat -1, Craven -5, Raner -15, Spugnoir -14, Toriah -5

The party follows Lenya's suggestions for setting up a camp for the night in the torture chamber.

Before the guards head to their posts, Spugnoir starts studying Lylamwyn's spellbook.  

While Spugnoir is studying the spellbook, Chat trips while walking behind him and accidentally stabs Spugnoir in the back with his rapier.  The rapier passes through Spugnoir’s heart.  By coincidence, hitting the exact same spot on the back where Chat had earlier stabbed the ghoul.  Unlike the ghoul, Spugnoir needs his heart to function.  Spugnoir says  “Ouch.” and dies.  The wound is precise and so neat not even a drop of blood spills on the spellbook that Spugnoir was studying intently.
(Chat’s attack roll: 3 + 7= 10  Spugnoir’s flatfooted AC: 12 -2 sitting = 10.  Damage: 21.  DC 14 Fort Save 4+4=8, Spugnoir failed his save against death.)  

Drawing his rapier out of Spugnoir, Chat says, ”I told you that going to the Moathouse was a damn fool adventure that would result in someone’s death.” 

Round 1 Initiative
25: Chat – Recognizing Craven’s prowess, Chat attacks Craven next, but his rapier is deflected by Craven’s shield  (7+7 = 14 vs. Craven’s flatfooted ac of 16 miss.  Craven’s shield saves his life from a 5d6+1 sneak attack). 
19: Belaver tries to spear Chat and misses (2).  Neshi bites Chat in the ankle (18 hit, 3 points of damage, DC 11 fort save 4+= fail, 3 points of con damage)
16: Black Cat hisses and claws Chat on the other ankle (18+4=22 hit, damage 1) 
15: Kerwyn tries to knife Chat, but Chat is too quick (5 miss). 
10: Toriah tries to stab Chat with his rapier (6 miss).
7: Lylamwyn tries to fire into the melee, but there are too many people there to hit Chat (5 miss).
7: Raner swings his waraxe at Chat, striking him hard (14+5=19 hit, 7 damage)
3: Lenya moves to block the archway and hurls a blast of green flame at the traitor (18+4=22 hit, 4 damage, DC 14 will save 18+0=18 passed)
3: Craven swings his warhammer at the traitor, but the warhammer is deflected by Chat's buckler, which seems more resistant than the usual buckler.  (11+4=15 vs. AC 17, miss).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Craven looks at Chat with absolute disbelief that's quickly subsumed into righteous wrath.*

"*TRAITOR!*" Craven roars and moves to bring his warhammer down upon Chat.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2005)

Belaver snatches up his spear, moving with his serpent to encircle the traitor and striking at his unprotected back.  Neshi, too, darts for Chat's heel.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya doesn't know what to say, her mind is filled with images of dropping Chat's corpse down the chute and a bunch of ghouls tearing it apart and feeding on it. Angry, another bolt of fiendish energy is unleashed upon the assassin.


OOC: I suppose the chute is already blocked, so Lenya will stand in the archway now after the first round, blocking that way, too.


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

*Round 1*

Lylamwyn's usually calm face turn into face of surprise and then barely contained rage. "Goddamnit!", he shouts. He will try to cast _Color Spray_ at Chat, if he can do so without affecting his companions (probably not). Otherwise, he'll just draw his crossbow and start shooting at the melee.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2005)

"Wha..."
Kerwyn is caught completely unawares as Chat impales Spugnoir. After a moment of trying to decide if he is better served by trying to futilely to hit him while his friends are fighting him, or trying a bit less futilely hit him with a dagger across the back, he draws his dagger and trys to get so that he can catch Chat between himself and somebody else.


----------



## Seonaid (May 17, 2005)

Toriah blinks before drawing his rapier and closing on Chat grimly, silently. After everything that's happened, he's not capable of shock. _I almos' expected somethin' like this,_ he thinks.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

Round 2 Initiative
25: Chat – Stumbles away from the melee (tumble check 1+11=12 failure) while drawing a wand.  AOOs: Belaver stabs Chat (18+,dmg 2), Neshi misses Chat (6), Black Cat claws Chat (15+, dmg 1), Kerwyn misses Chat (13), Toriah hits Chat (18, dmg 2), Raner hits Chat (19+, dmg 9), Craven misses Chat (6).  

Chat falls dead of many wounds.


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

Resisting the urge to shoot a bolt at Chat's already dead body, Lylamwyn breaths heavily and tries to calm himself. "Well, somebody did die.", he says blankly and angrily. He proceeds to cast _Detect Magic_ to check Chat's body for magic items. He'll also check Spugnoir, since the wizard probably has something they can use in addition to his wand.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

The party finds and analyzes the following useful items (note that the following descriptions are your best guess, there may be hidden or misunderstood abilities on the items below).

Chat
+1 rapier
masterwork studded leather armor
+1 buckler
potion of cure moderate wounds
wand of invisibility 15 charges
masterwork composite shortbow
15 arrows

Spugnoir
wand of shield 16 charges
headband of intellect +2
ring of protection +1
amulet of natural armor +1
goggles of minute seeing
light crossbow, 20 bolts
dagger
125 gp

Black Cat meowing


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Craven snarls at Chat's body.*

"If no one has any objections, let me make sure he cannot walk again, then dispose of him," Craven suggests, looking pointedly at the chute.  Classically, preventing a body from walking after death demanded they be buried in holy ground, staked to the grave, beheaded, and placed in a sealed coffin.  But under the circumstances, beheading and a stake through the heart was all that could be done.

*After that, Craven will wrap Spugnoir up in his cloak and lay him carefully next to Redithidoor.  He prays over both, feeling guilt that he could not prevent their deaths.*


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

Seeing her 'vision' coming true, Lenya nods approval towards Craven.

_“Yes, let's toss him down, the ghouls are just the right company for this one.”_

She reaches for the cat and carefully strokes the familiar's fur with one hand.

Afterwards, Lenya picks up Chat's leather armor and tries, if it would fit her.

_“I havn't brought any armor, but down here it seems like a good idea. And I might be able to activate this without the proper command words, which normally are needed. I'm usually quite good with these things.”_

With these words, the Rhennee points at Chat's wand.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“What do we do with all these items now? Did Spugnoir have family back in Hommlet? I suppose, we'll give them what was his, although, it would be foolish not to use these items until then. Chat's stuff is another matter, of course. So, how do we proceed with that?”_


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

"Definetly no objections here.", Lylamwyn ansvers to Craven. "We could wait until I regain my spells, so that I can cast a spell of light at him. We would at least see if the chute goes straight down and possibly how deep it is. Might as well make use of him."

"Regarding the equipment, Toriah seems to be the only one that uses a rapier, and Chat's one seems to be magical, so it's logical he should be the one to use it if he wants."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*After rising from his prayers, Craven joins the conversation.*

"Fair idea Lylamwyn.  As for the traitor's things, I may make some use of the arrows, if no one else wishes for them.  But Spugnoir's things should remain with him.  However, I would not want them stolen by grave-robbers either.  We may have to carry them with us until we can give him a proper burial.  And I hate to say it, but if we must leave their bodies behind, we have to be sure they will not walk," Craven points out, grim-faced.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

When Lenya and Raner looked down the chute using darkvision, they saw that it dropped down and angled away to the south out of sight.  The PCs remember that Spugnoir has a ten-year old daughter named Renne who generally runs Spugnoir's potion shop while Spugnoir wanders around looking for herbs and brews the potion.

The masterwork studded leather armor fits Lenya (there are also three sets of regular leather armor the party has found so far, two from the gnolls and one in one of the western rooms).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2005)

Belaver does the only thing for which his skills are suited: comforts the cat.


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

"There's no point in not using Spugnoir's equipment for the moment. We're going to need every bit of help possible so that we can get out of here alive. His headband will help me, ring and amulet Raner and Craven the most, and goggles Kerwyn or Toriah. We can refrain from using his wand.", Lylamwyn says. 

"And uhh, does anybody want to look after the cat?", he continues.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

The Black Cat, purring while being petted by Belaver, utters a plaintiff, "Meow" in response to Lylamwyn's question.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2005)

"Following with the elf's train of thought, I think I'll yoink a couple of these," Kerwyn says, helping himself to Spugnoir's case of crossbow bolts and stashes them to his own.
When Lenya points out the wand, Kerwyn's eyes light up. "Ah, I know that one. It's a pretty nifty gadget. One of the good things they taught me back then was how to use one of these babies. Man, I learned the hard way that they don't last long. Getting caught in the girls' locker room with your own wand in your hand, boy, was that embarrassing..."


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I can do that,”_ explains Lenya, while wondering, whether the former cat familiar understands what they are saying. Well, there's only one way to find out.

_“Hey Kitty! Sorry, I don't know your actual name. Do you understand, what we are saying? If you do, come here to my left foot.”_

Then the Rhennee waits, watching the cat with a somewhat sheepish smile.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

The black cat looks at Lenya, then it starts licking its left front paw.

Belaver thinks the cat is still magical.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

_Hmm... close enough... or not?_ Lenya thinks. _Maybe I need to use more simple words._

_“Come here, Kitty.”_


----------



## Pyrex (May 17, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, Ftr 3, 16/32hp*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Drawing his rapier out of Spugnoir, Chat says, ”I told you that going to the Moathouse was a damn fool adventure that would result in someone’s death.”




"I'm thinkin' the damn fool 'round here'd be yerself, traitor."  Not taking the time to find out if Chat is one of the cultists or just an overconfident thief Raner brings his axe to bear.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Chat falls dead of many wounds.




"Why would he do such a thing?  E'en if he got past us how did he figure on getting past the dragon?"



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“What do we do with all these items now? Did Spugnoir have family back in Hommlet? I suppose, we'll give them what was his, although, it would be foolish not to use these items until then. Chat's stuff is another matter, of course. So, how do we proceed with that?”_




"Aye, we should be bringin Spugnoir's effects back to his daughter in Hommlet; he's always dealt with us fairly and deserves no less.  As for the thief, his goods are ours by right of combat.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

The cat looks up at Lenya with big green eyes.  She thumps her tail three times, once to the left, once to the right, and once to the left.  Then she rubs her head up against Belaver and starts purring again.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Alright, I guess it was worth a try,”_ says Lenya before looking for something to eat for the cat. Maybe Spugnoir or Chat have some rations left.


----------



## Endur (May 18, 2005)

Spugnoir did indeed have a canteen full of milk and some dried meats in small pieces, perhaps intended for a cat.  

Chat's backpack was full of food, far more food than you thought he was carrying.  Lots of freshly baked bread and perishable meats.  Cheeses and fruits.  More food than one person could eat before it spoiled.  Perhaps he intended to share a meal with someone, although he never opened his backpack in your presence.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 18, 2005)

"Chat appears to have been in league with someone in this complex.  However, since he didn't help the cultists, it may not have been them, which would mean that there's another power group in here as well, which also wants us dead.  I really, really do not like this.  Perhaps if we can take one of the cultists alive, we can get some answers."


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, it certainly looks like it. At least we have more food now.”_

Speaking about food, Lenya puts down a small amount of the food for the cat, then proceeds to pack everything up.


----------



## Xael (May 18, 2005)

"I wouldn't really consider any food Chat was carrying to be safe to eat before we check that it's not poisonous.", Lylamwyn comments.

"We can try to take one of the cultists alive, should we get in a position where we're not fighting for our lives. I'm not just sure a position like that will turn up now that they know we're here."


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Oh, you think? Well, now that you say so... it would probably fit. Hmm... can we check that somehow? I don't think I know enough about poison to do so.”_


----------



## Xael (May 18, 2005)

"I have a spell for it, though one probably won't be enough. I'll prepare one or two after we rest."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 18, 2005)

"I know a fair bit about poisons and such; comes of collecting herbs for a living."

Belaver will examine the food as best he is able.


----------



## Endur (May 18, 2005)

Belaver thinks the food is fine.  He is unable to find any spoilage or poisons.

Belaver also notices that Craven is sweating and a bite wound he took is beginning to fester.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 18, 2005)

Belaver mutters "The food should be fine," moving to retreat the wound.  Lacking any magical means of curing the disease, he'll likely be forced to cut away the diseased tissue, wash out the wound thoroughly with either alcohol or a tincture of some kind, and then repair the damage he's done with his magic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2005)

"What... Belaver!  I, Oh!  I didn't even realize, thanks for noticing," Craven says in surprise as Belaver comes to tend to his wound.


----------



## Seonaid (May 19, 2005)

Toriah smiles at Lenya's attempts to talk to the cat. "Cat's don' listen to nobody," he tells her. "He coul' be hearin' all o' this an' just _decidin'_ not t' do wha' you say."

He picks up the rapier and tests its balance. "I like it," he declares. "If none of ya'll wan' it, I'll be sure to treat 'er right."


----------



## Endur (May 19, 2005)

The black cat nods her head after Toriah's comments, then returns to licking her paws.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

"I didn't even realize the bite was that bad... Heavens, will I be sick?" Craven asks Belaver with a bit of alarm in his voice.  He had heard tales from senior clerics about how soldiers could get deathly ill from wound-fever and die before healers could reach them.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 19, 2005)

"You were bitten by something that habitually eats rotting human flesh.  The only faster way to get an infected wound is to jump through a glass window into an open sewer."


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2005)

"That's... an interesting visual you've got there, Belaver," Kerwyn says, wincing as he imagines it.


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“We will see enough wounds before this is over, no need to also imagine them,”_ Lenya comments. _“But I'm glad that you know so much about tending wounds, who knows what would happen with those infectuous wounds otherwise.”_

She then puts the food back into the pack, since the cat doesn't seem to be hungry.


----------



## Seonaid (May 19, 2005)

Toriah makes a silly face at the cat, sure she can understand them, and then turns to Craven and Belaver. "Will ev'rythin' be okay?"


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Glancing at Toriah and then at the cat, Lylamwyn mumbles aloud. "Dogs have owners, cats have staff."


----------



## Pyrex (May 19, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, Ftr 3, 16/32 hp*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Belaver mutters "The food should be fine,"




"Well then, no sense letting it go to waste."  Seeing as they're setting up camp for the evening anyway, Raner goes about preparing an evening meal from Chet's pack, making sure everyone gets a plate.


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Well then, no sense letting it go to waste." Seeing as they're setting up camp for the evening anyway, Raner goes about preparing an evening meal from Chet's pack, making sure everyone gets a plate.




Lylamwyn seems to be perfectly happy with his trail rations. "He said _should_...", he mumbles under his breath.


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2005)

"Come on. You don't trust the druid to know his food stuff?"
Of course, Kerwyn's opinion might be biased by the fact that he doesn't have any food of his own.


----------



## Seonaid (May 19, 2005)

Toriah watches surreptitiously as the others eat before digging in himself. "Than's, Raner," he says around a mouthful of grub.


----------



## Endur (May 20, 2005)

The watches pass uneventfully.  Strange noises in the distance, the occassional footsteps, howls, and other strange noises.  Appearently the other denizens of the Moathouse have no interest in interacting with the party.

Dinner in the torture chamber is almost pleasant, although its hard to avoid the realization that your former party member Chat is attending a meal of a different sort at the other end of the chute.

Craven dreams ...

Craven tosses and turns in a fevered sleep.  He dreams of the ghouls and Chat.  Four ghouls devour the staked headless body of Chat while the fifth ghoul gnaws on one of Chat's ears.  Horror sets in as you realize the 5th ghoul looks like a yellow skin and bones, hairless version of yourself.

Resistance and Desperation sets in.  This must not happen.  

An old man wearing the robes of the Order of the Billet in the Temple of St. Cuthbert stands beside you, looking at the ghouls.

"A curse is what you make of it.  Some give into the curse.  They let it control them.
"Others resist.  They prove it has no power over them. 
"All your life you have wrestled against the curse of the Orc Shaman.  
"And you have proven your bravery against Dragons, Undead, and Evil cults."


The dream ends.

When Craven wakes in the morning, he is no longer suffering the effects of Ghoul Fever.

The party heals up and is ready to continue adventuring without further incident.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

*When Craven wakes in the morning he is in a positively cheerful frame of mind, despite the fact he has spent the night on the floor of a torture chamber while ghouls gnawed on the body of a traitor below.  Some of the tension that had been present in his face since he started out for the Moathouse is gone, and he goes about his morning prayers and fighting exercises with more aplomb than usual.  He prays over the bodies of the two fallen before breaking his fast with the others.*

"I could use some suggestions.  It was mentioned yesterday that we should make use of Spugnoir's items to be certain of our own survival while we clear out the Moathouse, then return them to his family.  I wanted to balk at that, but it is very obvious we will need every edge Heaven can grant us, even the possessions of a dead comrade.  So I agree, let us use Spugnoir's items with respect and care, then return them when our task is done.

"Secondly, we need to find a way to protect Spugnoir's and Redithidoor's bodies until we're able to clear a way back to the surface so we can bury them.  I don't want them eaten by ghouls or scattered by animals.  Do you think there is enough heavy debris and objects to make a carin of some sort so that they'll be safe?  Or does anyone have a different suggestion?" Craven asks.


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“We could leave them near the top of the stairs. They won't dare getting out there, I suppose, since they should know about the dragon as well, judging from the corpses outside.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 20, 2005)

"Unless, of course, the dragon decides to take them, whether for necromancy, leverage on our consciences, or simply snacking."


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I would leave them still inside, where the dragon cannot reach them. I just don't think the other inhabitants will try to go outside anytime soon. It's the best place I can think of to hide them. Maybe someone has a better idea?”_


----------



## Dalamar (May 20, 2005)

"So... unless anybody is totally against it, I'll make sure these goggles don't get in the wrong hands," Kerwyn says and tries Spugnoir's goggles on before anybody actually has a chance to oppose him. "Wow! That's kinda cool. Everything seems bigger close up."
The suel makes his way towards Lenya with a stupid grin on his face.
"What do you think, these look good on me?"


----------



## Xael (May 20, 2005)

"I don't think you're helping with the "respect and care" part, Kerwyn.", Lylamwyn says.

"Does it really matter where we leave them if we block the pillar door? There aren't really many routes for us to go, and the Ghouls should be blocked at the level below. We just need to make sure nobody gets behind us when we start dispatching the cultists. Though it still might make sense to move them in the stairs, since the cultists seem to be adept at creating skeletons..."


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya was just about to reply, when the elf spoke about respect and care, and she decides to say nothing about the goggles, altho they really looked rather silly; instead she says: _“Yes, we should try to not let them into our back. Let's get on with it then, the sooner we go, the sooner we will be outta here.”_

Putting up an optimistic smile, the young woman tries to encourage her fellows not to think too dire thoughts about their situation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

"If we can perhaps secure our fallen comrades in a room, then perhaps they will be safe.  I would want to be sure, however, that there are no more secret doors.  And I don't think it should be this room.  We may have to come back here and use the passage down to dispose of Gnaw and his minions, if we don't find them soon," Craven says thoughtfully


----------



## Pyrex (May 20, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, Ftr3, 16/32hp*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I could use some suggestions.  It was mentioned yesterday that we should make use of Spugnoir's items to be certain of our own survival while we clear out the Moathouse, then return them to his family.




Raner nods in agreement, picking up the Ring and handing the Amulet to Craven while Kerwyn experiments with the Goggles.



			
				Isida said:
			
		

> "If we can perhaps secure our fallen comrades in a room, then perhaps they will be safe." Craven asks.




"It may not be too dignified, but it seems to me tha' the best way to keep the bodies safe would be to lock 'em up in one of tha' cells."


----------



## Endur (May 20, 2005)

*The Way Is Shut*

After securing the bodies, the party continues to explore the underground Moathouse complex.

The party enters the room where Kerwyn, Toriah, and Raner saw the cultist and gnolls and skeletons.

The bones of the Ogre Skeleton still litter the floor.  The cultists and gnolls are nowhere in sight.  Another stairwell leads upstairs to the moathouse above (this stairwell is even smaller and there is no chance the Dragon could fit down this stairwell).  

A Heavy Oak door lies to the south.  Searching the south east corner of this room, you find the secret passage that Spugnoir mentions leads to another complex.  

Before entering the secret passage, the party explores the room beyond the heavy oak door.  Little other than dust and cobwebs remains in this room.  The North wall bears a scrawled carving in Common, "Death to all ogres."

Entering the secret passage, you travel down a flight of stairs and turn to the right.  After traveling 60 feet, you encounter an iron portcullis which blocks further progress down the corridor.  The iron bars are two inches thick.  It looks like it weighs 1000 lbs.  

From your study of the portcullis, it looks like there is probably a mechanism to lift the portcullis through pulleys and a winch, on the other side of the portcullis somewhere out of sight.  It looks like the corridor enters a T intersection twenty feet on the other side of the portcullis.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 20, 2005)

OOC: How far away does the winch mechanism appear to be from the portcullis?

"I may be able to summon an elemental to open this, either by using the winch or through brute force.  It might, however, attract unwanted attention."


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Lenya*

Upon reading the note, Lenya says: _“Well, the ogres are already dead, as it seems. Wait, did I say ogre*s*?”_


----------



## Xael (May 20, 2005)

"I'm pretty sure anything we do to this will attract attention. We could just try to lift it by brute force and slip to other side, but that would leave us in a pretty bad position. Though that seems to happen however we get to the other side, and that seems to be pretty much the only option we have for now.", Lylamwyn says in a somewhat silent voice.

"And we'd better be prepared for trouble once we get to the other side."


----------



## Endur (May 20, 2005)

> OOC: How far away does the winch mechanism appear to be from the portcullis?




You don't actually see the winch mechanism, its concealed by the stonework.  So you have no idea how far away it is.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> "I'm pretty sure anything we do to this will attract attention. We could just try to lift it by brute force and slip to other side, but that would leave us in a pretty bad position. Though that seems to happen however we get to the other side, and that seems to be pretty much the only option we have for now.", Lylamwyn says in a somewhat silent voice.
> 
> "And we'd better be prepared for trouble once we get to the other side."




"Perhaps better, then to keep it from closing.  If we could wedge it open, and then bend it to press against its frame, it couldn't fall.

"The only problem is that my summoning spell doesn't last very long."


----------



## Xael (May 21, 2005)

"We could try to pile some junk from the rooms we've been in under it to stop it from reaching ground. I doubt we can bend it. And I can turn Craven giant-sized to help us lift this thing. You should probably save your summons, unless you're planning to send it to find that winch while invisible, which would be pretty risky, since there probably are guards near it."

"Or we could always just lift this thing enough to get to the others side, and hope we dispatch the guards fast enough."


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I can see, if there is some magic beyond, but otherwise, I will be of little help in opening this. Maybe Belaver can slip through them?”_

Lenya then concentrates to detect any magical auras, that lie near or beyond the portcullis.


----------



## Endur (May 21, 2005)

Lenya does not see any magic or unseen things in the corridor other than the magical items the party brought with them.


----------



## Xael (May 21, 2005)

"So, do I Enlarge Craven so that he and Raner can lift the portcullis?", Lylamwyn asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

"Very well," Craven says, and puts his warhammer in his belt so both hands are free.


----------



## Endur (May 21, 2005)

*The Way is Open*

Craven and Raner attempt to lift the portcullis.  It does not budge.

Raner steps away.

Lylamwyn casts a spell that causes Craven to grow to the size of an Ogre.

Craven tries to lift the portcullis it goes up about a foot but he can not maintain the lift and it starts going down.

Raner edges in on the right side beside Craven and helps.  It does not go down further, but they can't raise it past a foot.

Toriah edges in on the left side beside Craven and helps.  The three of them manage to raise the portcullis to a level of three feet. 

Their groans and efforts make it clear that they can not raise it any further or hold it much longer at this level.

Belaver summons a Creature of Stone in the ceiling.  The creature of Stone moves the stonework closer to the iron portcullis, locking the portcullis in place.

The party ducks underneath the portcullis and awaits any response from guardians.  

No guards have responded to the noises the party made in lifting the portcullis.  Both spells (Enlarge Person and Summon Nature's Ally 2) have expired.

The party is in a T intersection, the corridor goes left and right.  Both corridors appear to be winding (which might prevent sound from traveling far, lessening the chance of anyone having heard your efforts on the portcullis).


----------



## Xael (May 21, 2005)

"No time to waste. Do we go left?", Lylamwyn says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

*Craven looks at Lylamwyn with a sheepish expression.*

"Thank you for your magic, but I think I need to be smaller to fit under the portcullis," he says.  "As for direction... one is as good as another.  Remember to mark it so we don't miss it on the way back."


----------



## Xael (May 21, 2005)

Lylamwyn shrugs, digs a piece of chalk from his backpack, and writes 



Spoiler



"We went left from here."


 in Sylvan at the wall opposite from the direction they came.


----------



## Endur (May 21, 2005)

The party follows the winding corridor to the left.  After traveling about eighty feet, they enter a 30' by 50' room from the west.  On the east side of the room are three doors.  On the north side of the room is a corridor leading to another room.

Belaver, Craven, Lylamwyn, and Toriah hear the sounds of gnolls conversing in the adjacent room to the north.

The party charges into the northern room (a 30' by 30' room) and attacks the eight gnolls with surprise.

Surprise Round
23: Kerwyn fires a crossbow at a Gnoll sitting on a bed, hitting him in the eye, killing him (hit 13+, dmg 9)
20: Belaver fires his sling at a Gnoll (hit 15+, dmg 1) 
20: Neshi attempts to bite the nearest gnoll, but the gnoll dodges back from the deadly viper (miss 1)
18: Lenya fires a blast of green flame at a gnoll, killing him and setting his corpse on fire (hit 19+, dmg 10)
11: Toriah fires a crossbow at a Gnoll sitting on a bed, killing him.  (hit 19+, does not confirm, dmg 15)  
9: Lylamwyn fires a crossbow at the Gnoll, wounding him (hit 7+, dmg 7)
2: Raner charges the gnoll that Lylamwyn shot and delivers a solid blow with his war axe, killing him (hit 18+, dmg 7)
2: Craven charges the closest gnoll and smashes the Gnolls Skull with his warhammer (hit 20+, 17 to confirm the critical, dmg 17)

5 Gnolls dead at the end of the surprise round

Round 1
23: Kerwyn fires his crossbow at another gnoll, striking him in the eye, killing him (7+ hit, 12 damage)
20: Belaver fires a sling stone at a gnoll, wounding him (hit 7+, dmg 3)
20: Neshi bites a gnoll (hit 16+, dmg 1, dc 15 poison fort save 17)
19: 2 Surviving Gnolls draw weapons and attack.  One Gnoll attacks Neshi and misses (4+3=7 miss), the other Gnoll attempts to attack Craven but misses (7+3+2 charging=12 miss).
18: Lenya hits the Gnoll fighting Neshi with a blast of green flame, killing the Gnoll (6+hit, dmg 9)
11: Toriah draws his rapier and hits the Gnoll fighting Craven with his rapier (hit 11+, dmg 6)  
9: Lylamwyn ?
2: Raner kills the last Gnoll with a savage blow from his axe (hit 11+, dmg 11)
2: Craven

All of the Gnolls are dead by the end of the first round of combat.  The party didn't suffer any wounds.

The room has ten very old-looking beds made of wood and padded with mattresses of straw.  Clothes, armor pieces, and weapons lie about the floor, mixed with bones, fruit rinds, and other waste.  It has the smell of wet fur.

Searching the room and bodies, the party finds four suits of leather armor, four suits of scale armor, eight battle axes, eight black cloaks, and 100 gold pieces.  The party finds half a dozen medallions with a symbol similar to the fiery eye you found on the black cloak Kerwyn is wearing.  

Returning to the room you entered earlier, the party finds nothing in that room or behind the three doors.  Two of the doors lead to 10' by 10' closets, the middle door leads to a solid wall.

Going in the opposite direction down the corridor, the party enters another room from the north with three doors on the southern wall and a corridor leading to an adjacent room to the east.

Six more old wooden beds with straw mattresses are arranged in this room.  A locked iron chest is near one bed.  A stand with a brazier is against the east wall.  A stand with a lantern is against the west wall.

Six orcish skeletons are guarding this room.  The Skeletons are wearing scale mail.

Round 1
18: Raner charges the skeletons, swings his axe at the nearest and misses (5+7+2 charge=14 miss AC 17).
17: 6 Orcish Skeletons: Four Skeletons attack Raner with their claws, rending his flesh, even tearing his beard (13+3=16 hit, 10+ miss, 3+ miss, 20+/19+ confirms crit, 19+ hit, 9+ miss, 10+ miss, 12+ hit; dmg 26), the other two move to attack Craven(19+ hit,17+ hit; dmg 11).  
16: Lenya blasts a skeleton with green flames, setting it on fire (20+ hit, no crit possible, dmg 4)  
15: Kerwyn tumbles through to aid Raner (tumble check 16+) and ineffectually swings at a skeleton with the butt of his crossbow while fighting defensively (1+, miss) 
12: Lylamwyn blasts two skeletons with magic missiles (dmg 5 each).  One of the Four Skeletons facing Raner is destroyed.  
12: Craven swings his warhammer at a skeleton, missing (7+6=13 vs. AC 17)
11: Belaver casts Cure Light Wounds on Craven, healing him (heal 5 points)
11: Neshi bites a skeleton fighting Craven (11+7=18 hit, dmg 1)
6: Toriah uses his rapier against the same skeleton fighting Craven (2+, miss)


----------



## Xael (May 21, 2005)

*Round 1*

Lylamwyn casts _Magic Missile_ at the skeletons (one at the one Lenya wounded, other at one near Raner), and tries to move a bit out of the way of others.


----------



## Dalamar (May 21, 2005)

Kerwyn moves in on the skeletons surrounding Raner, waving the butt of his crossbow at them while trying to evade any claws coming his way. 

*OoC:* Guess that's an improvised weapon. Fighting defensively (+3 AC thanks to Tumble), hoping for a flanking situation with Raner.


----------



## Endur (May 21, 2005)

Round 2
18: Raner swings his axe at the nearest skeleton while fighting defensively with expertise and misses (9+7-6=10 miss AC 17).
17: 5 Orcish Skeletons (one at -5, one at -1): Three Skeletons rend Raner with their claws, and his bleeding body falls to the ground (20+/7+ hit but does not confirm, 2+ miss, 19+3=22 hit, 4+ miss, 6+ miss, 12+ miss; dmg 12), the other two attack Craven ineffectually(4+ miss,13+ miss, 9+ miss, 11+ miss).  
16: Lenya destroys one of the skeletons attacking Raner with green flames, setting it on fire (13+ hit, dmg 7)  
15: Kerwyn ineffectually swings at a skeleton with the butt of his crossbow while fighting defensively (5+, miss) 
12: Lylamwyn casts a spell that sends a firey ray at a skeleton, utterly destroying it (Scorching Ray, 20+ hit/20+ to confirm, too bad undead can't be critted, damage 14)
12: Craven swings his warhammer at a skeleton, shattering it (12+5=17 hit, dmg 9)
11: Belaver moves up and casts Cure Minor Wounds on Raner and stabilizes him (1 healing, brings Raner up to -5 hit points from -6)
11: Neshi tries to bite a skeleton, but misses (1+)
11: Black Cat attacks Skeleton for ineffectual damage
6: Toriah stabs a skeleton in the eye socket with his rapier, but does no damage (13+ hit, dmg 3-5=0)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2005)

If Raner is still alive, Belaver will stabilize him with healing magic (CMiW); if not, he tries to bring down the murderous skeletons via sling.


----------



## Endur (May 21, 2005)

Round 3
18: Raner(-37) is stabilized no longer bleeding.
17: 2 Orcish Skeletons (one at -1): One Skeleton attacks Belaver with its claws, and draws a wound across his right shoulder (9+3=12 miss, 15+3=18 hit; dmg 7), the other claws Craven (20+ hit/9+ does not confirm, 13+ miss, dmg 4).  
16: Lenya destroys one of the skeletons with green flames, setting it on fire (16+ hit, dmg 6)  
15: Kerwyn hits the last skeleton with the butt of his crossbow while fighting defensively (20+, dmg 1) 
12: Lylamwyn
12: Craven swings his warhammer at the last skeleton, shattering it (17+5=22 hit, dmg 12)
11: Belaver casts Cure Light Wounds on Raner, restoring him to consciousness (heal for 8)
11: Neshi 
11: Black Cat 
6: Toriah

All of the skeletons are destroyed.  You can barely catch your breath before ...

You hear the sound of harsh laughter.  At the other entrance to the room is standing another Gnoll. Like the other Gnolls you've seen previously, this Gnoll is wearing a dark cloak and a medallion of the Temple of Elemental Evil over studded leather armor.  A sword is sheathed at his belt.
In the common tongue, the Gnoll says,
"Give me your gold and all your possessions and I'll let you live.  Otherwise, I will kill all of you and take all of your gold and possessions anyways.  Either way, all of your stuff is mine."


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya whispers: _“Yeah, right! First he's going to take our weapons and armor, and *then* he will attack. And even if *he* will let us live... what about his friends?”_

The Rhennee doesn't even wait for a response. Raising her right hand pointing towards the gnoll, while demonic flames dance around it, she unleashes another blast of eldritch fire against him.


----------



## Endur (May 22, 2005)

Round 1

20: Kerwyn loads and fires his crossbow, but misses (7+)
20: Craven (-10) charges and swings his warhammer at the Gnoll, but misses (4+6+2=12)
18: Lenya fires a blast of flames at the gnoll, but misses (1)
18: Belaver (-7) moves and casts his final Cure Light Wounds on Craven (healing 8)
18: Neshi moves and bites the Gnoll (16+ hit, dmg 1, dc 15 fort save 7+7=14 fail -6 con)
18: Black Cat moves and claws the Gnoll (1 miss)
12: The Gnoll draws a longsword and a short sword faster than anyone Craven has ever seen, and stabs Craven twice (quickdraw, ambidexterity, 13+4=17 hit, 13+4=17 hit, dmg 10)
10: Toriah stabs the Gnoll with his rapier (18+, possible crit, 9+ does not confirm, dmg 4)
9: Raner(-29) throws a javelin at the Gnoll (12+4=16, miss), missing as Craven's shoulder knocks the Javelin off its path (no damage to Craven)
7: Lylamwyn attempts to cast Grease on the Gnoll's longsword, but fails (reflex save 18+)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2005)

*Craven does not hesitate, he charges and swings at the gnoll before he can do anything tricky.*


----------



## Xael (May 22, 2005)

*Round 1*

Lylamwyn casts _Grease_ at the feet of the Gnoll and behind it (so that it doesn't affect his friends), or at the Gnoll's Longsword if the area next to the Gnoll is too crowded. "We could of course try to take this one alive, but don't sweat it...", he says, trying not to sound worried.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 22, 2005)

Belaver heals Craven and drops backwards, hissing at Neshi to bring the gnoll down.


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya continues to zap the gnoll with her _frightening eldritch blast_, hoping to do better than with the initial attack.


----------



## Seonaid (May 22, 2005)

Toriah attacks the gnoll with passion, cursing silently the while.

Sorry about the delay. The culmination of a weeks' long project was yesterday and now that I'm caught up on sleep and my stress level has receded, I'm much better and can post regularly--I promise.


----------



## Endur (May 22, 2005)

Round 2

20: Kerwyn loads and fires his crossbow, but misses due to his companions in the way(14+)
20: Craven (-12) swings his warhammer at the Gnoll, but misses (6+6=12)
18: Lenya fires a frightening blast of flames at the gnoll and hits (hit 18+, save 19+, dmg 7)
18: Belaver (-7) slings a rock at the Gnoll and hits (hit 15+5=20, dmg 3)
18: Neshi tries to bite the Gnoll again (5+7=12 miss)
18: Black Cat bites and claws the Gnoll (5 miss, 8 miss, 20/9 hit but do not confirm, dmg 1)

The Gnoll falls to the ground, poisoned and bleeding to death.

Searching the gnoll, you discover a masterwork long sword, a masterwork short sword, +1 studded leather armor, a magical broach of some sort, a shortbow, and 20 arrows.

The room you are figthing in has nothing much of value except for the lantern, the scalemail the skeletons wore, and the locked iron box.  There are also three doors in this room, one which leads into an empty closet, one which just has a wall behind the door, and the third door, which you know leads further into the dungeon from Spugnoir's map.

The room the Gnoll came from is odd in shape and wall's chambers are stained and scored with signs from a fire long ago.  A wooden bed with a mattress of straw is against the western wall, and an unlocked small iron box sits next to it.  On top of the box is a pipe and some tobacco, a whetstone and a stoneware cup full of some dark liquid.  In the northernmost portion of the room is another black cloak with a flaming eye symbol, covered in dust but otherwise in good shape.


----------



## Seonaid (May 22, 2005)

Toriah takes a deep breath and lets it out slowly. After the moment passes, he says, "Shoul' we take th' cloaks? Seems 't woul' be easier t' sneak about if we had some disguise."


----------



## Endur (May 22, 2005)

ooc: For disguise purposes, so far you have found: 11 black cloaks with no insignia (one from each gnoll), 2 dusty black cloaks with a flaming eye insignia, and eleven medallions (one from each gnoll) with the black iron triangle with an upside down Y inscribed within that Spugnoir said was the symbol of the Temple of Elemental Evil.


----------



## Xael (May 22, 2005)

"I don't think we look much like Gnolls.", Lylamwyn ansvers to Toriah. "I don't get this door here, and the one earlier.", he continues while pointing at the door which has a wall behind it. "There's no point to them. They're too obvious places for secret doors - which doesn't mean we don't need to check them - and pointless otherwise."

"But there's two boxes around here. They might have something useful in them, but it's best to be careful. They might be trapped or something, not to mention the other one is locked. Kerwyn or Toriah?"

Lylamwyn then goes to poke the wall just behind the door with his dagger. He tries to find a secret door or figure out if the wall is an illusion.


----------



## Endur (May 22, 2005)

Studying the door with the fake wall, Lylamwyn notices a cunning pulley system attached to the door frame.  Its possible that opening and closing the door interacts in some fashion with the portcullis you bypassed earlier.

When Kerwyn and Toriah study the locked iron box, it looks like a normal locked iron box.  

When Kerwyn uses the goggles he "borrowed" from Spugnoir, Kerwyn notices all sorts of arcane writing on the box and around the lock.  Kerwyn knows he saw these symbols on one of the tests he took in school, but is pretty sure it was on one of the tests he failed.  

The unlocked iron box in the other room looks normal to the goggles and has nothing of value in it to anyone other than a gnoll.


----------



## Xael (May 22, 2005)

"Oh.", Lylamwyn says after his discovery, and closes the door. "One mystery solved..."


----------



## Seonaid (May 22, 2005)

Toriah shrugs. "You don' think maybe there're non-gnolls here?" He thinks for a moment and the says, "But p'rhaps you're righ'. If we fin' any non-gnolls, we c'n always steal their stuff, I guess." Nevertheless, he takes one of the medallions and hangs it over his neck, under his shirt.

He bends to look at the locked box. "Shoul' I try to open 't?"


----------



## Xael (May 22, 2005)

Lylamwyn moves farther away from the box. "After we've done with the box, I think we need to decide what to do next. We're supposed to be close to the secret exit of the moathouse, so we have a fair chance of slipping away and making our way back to Hommlet with the bodies of Spugnoir and Redithidoor, and possibly come back soon after. Or we can stay and try to deal with the rest of the cultists now. Though I'd prefer if we could capture one of the cultist before we go back. And if we trust the numbers we were given, there shouldn't be many more of them."


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2005)

"I wouldn't start poking that lock right now. There's some magical thingamajing on it. Yo! Elf! Get over here. You're supposed to know these scribbles, right? Make yourself useful, Lenya's already beating you in endurance," Kerwyn babbles, first to Toriah, then to Lylamwyn.


----------



## Xael (May 22, 2005)

"Thingamajings... that's not very informative.", Lylamwyn mumbles as he goes to see if he can be of any help.


----------



## Seonaid (May 22, 2005)

Toriah backs up quickly and lets the others look over the box. "Uh, jus' le' me know if you need me t' open 't," he calls.


----------



## Endur (May 22, 2005)

Borrowing the goggles, Lylamwyn can see the magical scribing of a Glyph on the locked iron box.  His best guess (and its only a guess since he does not have _Read Magic_ memorized) is that this glyph is a one-shot defensive spell that will blast someone who tries to open the box.  

Casting Detect Magic on the box, Lylamwyn identifies the Glyph as an abjuration of faint magical power (3rd level spell or less).  Lylamwyn also detects the presence of 16 magical items within the box, all but two also of faint power.  Two items within the locked box are of Moderate power.


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Stop that, Kerwyn. We need to work together!”_

Looking at the gnoll's magical armor, Lenya remarks: _“That's a nice armor there, and magical, too. If we could clean it from that smell, that is.”_

After having a look at those runes herself, Lenya picks up the brooch to see, if it maybe has similar inscriptions. _Might just be the key, who knows..._


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I would prefer to deal with the cultists, otherwise they might just slip away and continue to be a threat for all the good people in Hommlet. But, Raner doesn't look very well, it might be too risky to continue?”_


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

The broach radiates a faint abjuration aura.  You don't see any arcane writing on the broach.

Lenya also notices the large number of magical auras radiating from the contents of the box.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

"Do you think we can hole up for a bit so we can make sure everyone is well?  I want to clear out the cultists and ghouls, but not at the expense of any more lives.  I'm worried about leaving the Moathouse for too long though.  Lenya, I agree with you that they might try to sneak away," Craven opins.


----------



## Seonaid (May 23, 2005)

Toriah nods in agreement with Craven, but his attention has been pulled to the box, now that the contents have proven magical. "C'n someone open 't?" he asks anxiously, quietly.


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2005)

"Aw, come on. He doesn't mind, we're such good pals. In fact, he's agreed to give me some basic magical training," Kerwyn says with a pat on Lylamwyn's shoulder. After making sure he gets the goggles back and setting them on his forehead to keep his hair up, that is.
"Getting the box open isn't the hard part, it's getting past those scribbles."


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

"The trap goes boom if someone tries to open the box. I think. But the chest has *lots* of magic items inside. And I think that picking the lock might not cause the trap to trigger. Belaver, If Kerwyn or Toriah could pick the lock, could you summon another creature to open the box?", Lylamwyn says. He then glares at Kerwyn. "Why, yes, I can see that you might need a lengthy lesson of the appropriate names and vocabulary for magical thingamajings."

_*In fact, there's almost too much magic inside the box. Oh well...*_


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2005)

"So it won't blast me to smithereens if I just open the lock, right? If it does, you're the one who gets the blame, teach," Kerwyn says as he spreads his tools next to the box, chooses the approriate ones, and starts moving the tumblers to open the lock.

*OoC:* Take 20, so any lock with a DC of 26 or less opens up


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“The woman, who was commanding the skeletons, must still be somewhere around here. And probably a few other cultists as well. That ghoul, too, of course.”_ Lenya says to Craven.

When Kerwyn starts working on the lock, the warlock prefers to stay at good distance and in cover to the chest.


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

As Kerwyn puts the goggles on and selects the right tool and gets to work on the lock, a part of him is still trying to remember what those scribbles mean.

As the scribbles begin to glow, he remembers that glowing is bad and he tries to jump away.  

Kerwyn jumps away from the box as Acid sprays out from the box in a 5' area.

(Kerwyn's Reflex save 15+3=18 pass, 16 points of damage, Kerwyn takes 8)

Looking back at the box, the burned Kerwyn notices that all the magical writing is gone.  Kerwyn and Toriah easily unlock and open the box.  

Inside the box they find the following items that Lenya says are magical
faint aura: 9 potions, 4 scrolls, 3 black cones (divination aura)
moderate aura: an iron torch, a small black sphere

non-magical items:
wooden rack for the potions
curved ceremonial dagger with gold inlay (Raner estimates its worth 50 gp)
black sceptre with violet gems (Raner estimates its worth 1000 gp)
black metal tube (which contains a worm-ridden scroll written in a language you do not recognize, Lylamwyn isn't sure, but the scroll might be directions or instructions on how to do something)
Sheaf of Papers (see Journal)
White Blanket (was being used to wrap some of the items)


Written in the Common Tongue

Excerpts from the Journal
of Geynor Ton


I do not claim to understand fully the workings of the Great Church and the Master of All-Consumption. Their alliance with these foul-smelling brutes is one that suprises me. I had assumed that we were the favored of the dark Lord. Who are these scaly beastmen to tell us what to do? No matter. Soon we’ll leave this accursed town and I won’t be cooped up in this flourmill with the creature.

Annihilation take you, Hommlet! I’ve not enjoyed my brief stay here. The food from the inn brought by Chatrilon was very good, however. Venison cured very nicely. What is that seasoning? Perhaps when we’ve slain all the people of this place, I can discover the secrets of its preparation. Great will be that day. Praise to the Elder Elemental Eye!

Just as the Doomdreamers proclaimed, the Dark Obelisk is here, under a pool in a cave. We discovered that below the pool was a shaft with a false bottom, sealed for many years. Once penetrated, the pool drained down into a wondrous cave pulsating with the power of our revered Master of Masters. O great day!

Apparently, the water from the stream above was diverted into the shaft, to fill up the pool and hide the cave from unworthy eyes! Truly the Dark God inspired such a wondrous plan, although it surely was carried out only after his unjust imprisonment. Yours shall be the name we proclaim, Dark Lord, once we have breathed new life into your most deserved worship. Once you are free all shall be set right, and those who deserve it most shall meet their cruel, cruel fate. Blessed destruction!

I marvel at the skill of our enlightened predecessors who constructed the Obelisk to honor and commune with the Dark Lord. Those must have been wonderful, heady days in which to live. Under the leadership of Master Thaque, we shall recover the relics of our lost heritage. Praise the Elder Elemental Eye!

Alas! Foul beast! What fate has befallen us? It must be a test sent to us from beyond – we must now go on without the leadership of Master Thaque, may his soul rest with the Dark God in the cold embrace of dissolution now and forevermore. Oh, wicked, cruel fate – I seek not your judgment in the claws of some dragon!

But Gungash is also dead. I hated him – he stole my lunch two days ago, and it was an excellent boiled egg and some of Tashi’s delicious spicebread. Take his soul, Dark Lord, and crush it beneath your contemptuous heel.

It appears that we are trapped here for a time. Festrath cannot convince the gnolls to attack the beast together-not after what happened two days ago. I think the dragon laughs at us. A grand joke, beast, but one that you’ll pay for with your very soul! Now Festrath hides with the Obelisk and the creature. We will continue our work here, but eventually we shall run out of food. Perhaps we shall have to live as the lovely ghouls do here. Or perhaps gnoll flesh can be flavored in some way so as to make it palatable.


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Ouch! Everything alright, Kerwyn? Good you jumped back in time, that did look quite nasty._

Once the items are looked through, Lenya will try to figure out, what the scrolls might be and what schools of magic the potions show (Spellcraft +4). She will also encourage Lylamwyn, who has more formal knowledge about spells and such, to do the same. Maybe they can find out some useful bits together.

_“I think we are getting somewhere. All these notes... they seem to be up to no good, so much for sure. Freeing the Dark Lord... the Elder Elemental Eye... that Dark Obelisk... no, that doesn't sound good at all! At least Spugnoir seems to have been right, they do not know how to get out of here!”_


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

Lylamwyn winces as the trap explodes at Kerwyn. "My bad...", he says silently while thanking gods inside his mind that Kerwyn is still alive.

Later, he goes to help Lenya trying to identify the Potions and Scrolls.

"Now we really need to capture the cultists for questioning, since they're brewing something big."


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2005)

"Ow! Sizzles! Ouch! Burns!"
Kerwyn gets up from after his rolling leap away from the corrosive vapors and checks himself to see if he wailed in pain for nothing, or did he indeed get hurt badly. Coming to the conclusion that his clothes took the worst of it, he lets out a sigh of relief.
"Man, I really thought for a moment I was done for. Guess the old geezer at the academy actually managed to teach _something_ usefull to me."


----------



## Seonaid (May 23, 2005)

"Better you tha' me, pal. You're all righ', though, eh?" Toriah says with concern.

He shuffles through the papers and grimaces. "Looks like h' was crazy, whoever wrote this. Religious nut," he mumbles.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

"Oh Lord... they managed to find some kind of ancient temple?  This does not sound good at all, though it seems they may have been able to trap themselves in here.  And the writer is obviously entirely mad," Craven says after looking over the journal.  "Kerwyn, are you doing all right?  Lenya, is there anything useful amongst those items?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2005)

"Spankin'," Kerwyn answers to Craven with a smirk, though he then takes on a more serious face, "prolly couldn't take another like that, though."
He graps one of the potions they found and swirls the liquids around in front of his face. "Hey, teach! How do you do that thing that lets you see the magical halo-power-measurement-glow-thingie?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

"Just a moment Kerwyn, don't move," Craven says, and steps forward to place his hands on Kerwyn's shoulders.  A pulse of healing energy flows into him, closing some of his acid burns.

OOC - 3 points of healing for Kerwyn.


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

Kerwyn looks at the many magical auras.  Again, however, he doesn't really remember much from his training in school.  At least one of the potions and one of the scrolls are conjuration.

Lenya was able to identify the three cones as divination in nature, she was not able to identify any of the other auras.

Lylamwyn has already used his detect magic for the day.

(After Lylamwyn memorizes detect magic and read magic, he should be able to figure out all of the potions and scrolls).


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2005)

"Nice. Really wish I knew how to do that. Thanks, pal."
Kerwyn gives Craven a pat on the shoulder, and then goes back to peering at the potion in his hand. He keeps at it for a while untill suddenly "Heureka!"
The rogue shows the potion, which looks exactly like it did a moment ago, around with a satisfied grin on his face. It takes a moment for him to realise that he is the only one who sees the glow.

"So... this potion looks like make-stuff-from-thin-air magic... You think it'd turn into a water elemental if I unstoppered it?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

"How about we not test that right this moment?" Craven suggests mildly, sitting down.  His own wounds still ached, but there was nothing to be done about that.  Looking down at the amulet around his neck, Craven made a decision and lifted it off.  "Kerwyn, you or one of the others should use this.  I'm used to wearing heavy armor, and I might be able to use any we find.  But if you're going to be setting off traps you need to be better protected."


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

After Kerwin, Lylamwyn, and Lenya spend time examining the scrolls and potions...

They think:
One Scroll: Animal Messenger
One Scroll: Cure Light Wounds
Two Scrolls: Unknown

Potions: One unknown conjuration potion
One unknown potion
The other potions are: cure light wounds(x2), water breathing, cure moderate wounds (x2), aid, levitate


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2005)

"Better give it to the halfling or the dwarf. I'm going to do my best to stay out of harm's way. Had I known that the thing'll blow up in my face just from fingering the lock a bit, I'd leave it be."


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

After they have done what they can with the potions and scrolls, Lylamwyn speaks to others again. "Should we start fortifying this room for rest?" It's pretty clear that the cultists aren't going anywhere, and we're not running out of food yet, but spells are another matter. I only have area-effect spells left, neither of which are damaging in nature. And I'd like to save the healing potions for emergencies."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 23, 2005)

"I agree.  We have too many wounded as it is, and little enough to heal them with; pressing on in this condition would be foolhardy."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

"So, we stay here, heal up a bit, then perhaps do a bit of further exploring?  Cautiously of course.  However, I am of the opinion that we may need to use some of the healing potions and scrolls _now_, or at least soon.  I am not in the very best of shape, and everyone else isn't much better.  I would hate to be caught in an ambush tonight or sometime soon with the group in this condition," Craven says thoughtfully.


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

current status:
Belaver (-7)
Craven (-12)
Kerwyn (-5)
Raner (-29)

(I need guard locations and rotation, light sources, and whether doors are open or closed and how they are secured if closed).


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

"You do have a point, Craven. I guess we can use some of the potions and the scroll. It's good that we only have to concentrate on watching two doors. And I think we have managed to clear the other side of the moathouse completely.", Lylamwyn says.

"Judging from the magical aura, the Broach we found from the Gnoll is probably some kind of protective item too, so somebody might want to wear it just in case."


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“The more heavily wounded, especially Raner, should stay safe in the small room, door only half-shut, just in case; the rest of us will take turns standing guard here in the big room. We'll leave some of the healing potions with the wounded, so they can drink them, if needed. I wouldn't waste them now, they might safe our lives later. We lost too many already! And so far, the cultists rather seem to keep to themselves than risk an attack. However, we need to consider, that the cultists might come back here, with all the stuff in this box, that's certainly one of the rooms they frequent, don't you think? Didn't the cultist, who was with the skeletons, roll up a bunch of items in a blanket. Might very well have been these. So, chances are, she will come back here! We need to block the eastern door, the one with the corridor behind it according to the map. There are enough weapons around to use as door spikes, and we could put the bed in front of it, too. We'll place the lantern into the center, so it illuminates the corridors as well. Raner will not have any shift, Belaver with Neshi and myself will take the first watch, Lylamwyn and Toriah the second, and Craven and Kerwyn the last, always in this room, so we can also keep an eye onto the sleeping chamber. Other than that, we could maybe drop a pile of weapons and armor from the gnolls and skeletons along the corridor in the north and the oddly shaped room to the west to make it difficult to sneak that way, in case we missed another secret passage. What do you think?”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

"All except leaving weapons and armor in the corridor.  Let us not arm our enemies.  Trash should do just as well, but otherwise your plan seems sound Lenya," Craven says.


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

"I agree with Craven."


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

While Lylamwyn and Toriah are on watch, they suddenly see a snake slithering towards them from the bed in front of the blocked door.  The snake somehow must have slipped past or around the door.  (The snake is not as large as the sleeping Neshi).
Round 1 Initiative
15: Lylamwyn aims his crossbow and shoots the snake in the head, killing it instantly (20+, 14+ confirms critical, dmg 9)
15: Snake dies.
7: Toriah


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

_*Only a snake? I doubt they live here naturally, so it should be send by the cultists, but that doesn't make much sense unless they're trusting this thing to poison us all, or something is wrong. I wonder if I should wake up the others. No. Not yet.*_ 

Lylamwyn takes a shot at the snake with his crossbow, while moving slightly away from it. He keeps an eye on both of the doors, because he fears that the snake is just a distraction._

OOC: I bet my money on some gargantuan, shape-shifting monster of doom._


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

Lylamwyn and Toriah hear a pounding at the door, as someone(s) attempts to force the door open.

Round 2:
15: Lylamwyn loads his crossbow while yelling to alert the rest of the party.
7: Toriah delays and fires his crossbow as soon as he sees one of the cultists (15+4 = 19 miss), but his bolt bounces harmlessly off the heavily armored cultist.
4: Cultists pound on the door and open it (strength check 18+1+2=21), forcing the bed aside


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

*Round 2*

"TROUBLE!", Lylamwyn shouts to his resting companions while he reloads and prepares to cast _Web_ at the door, should the cultists force it open (so that the spell's center is next to the door and far enough not to affect friends). "Toriah, get away from the door."


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

Three cultists stand at the entrance to the room, having pushed aside the bed.  The cultists wear Ochre robes over heavy armor and are armed with morning stars and carry large shields.

Everyone in the room smells something terrible.

Round 3
24: Kerwyn (-5) (dc 13 fort save 14+1=15 pass) tries to shoot a cultist, but his bolt bounces off a shield (16+4=20 miss)
20: Craven (-12)  (dc 13 fort save 10+6=16 pass) drinks a potion of cure light wounds (heals 4)
15: Lylamwyn (dc 13 fort save 7+2=9 fail) is sick and puking but manages to cast Web at the door (concentration check 16+7= 23 success), entangling all three cultists in a web that connects to the ceiling, the bed, and the doorway. 
11: Belaver (-7) (dc 13 fort save 13+4=17 pass) and Neshi (dc 13 fort save 2+5=7 fail): Neshi is sick and throws up her last meal.  Belaver summons an Earth Elemental behind the Cultists.
8: Lenya (dc 13 fort save, 6+2 = fail) is sick and throwing up, but manages to blast one of the cultists with her eldritch power (17+ hit, dmg 7, will save 18+ pass)
7: Toriah (dc 13 fort save 15+3=18 pass) loads and fires a crossbow at one of the cultists (16+4=20 miss, bolt gets stuck in the web)
4: Raner (-29) (dc 13 fort save 15+8=23 pass) drinks a potion of cure moderate wounds, healing himself (12 points).
4: Cultists: A female cultist smashes a lantern, setting the web on fire.  She laughes as the webs begin to burn about them.  A tall male cultist calls out, [color]"Yan-C-Bin banishes you!"[/color] A short (5' tall) cultist says something in Draconic and the room fills up with mist (_Obscuring Mist_).  (Each cultist takes dmg 4 from burning webs)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 23, 2005)

Belaver declines to engage the heavily-armed cultists in melee, instead hanging back and summoning an earth elemental behind them.


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Ugh...”_

Trying to get up despite her condition, Lenya aims at the closest cultist and lets loose her _eldritch_ power.


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2005)

Kerwyn lets loose a shot at the closest cultist, hoping for a lucky hit.


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

*Round 4*

Lylamwyn moves west towards the other corridor and room, hoping to get out of the Mist, and prepares to shoot any cultists emerging from the mist (not doing this if there's even a possibility to shoot allies, not sure how lenient you are with readied actions) if he gets out with a single move action.

_OOC: The mist shouldn't fill the whole place, hopefully..._


----------



## Pyrex (May 23, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, Ftr 3, 15/32hp*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> "I don't think we look much like Gnolls.""




"Thank the Forge Father for that.  Tho if we spend too much longer down here I imagine we'll be smellin' like 'em."



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I would prefer to deal with the cultists, otherwise they might just slip away and continue to be a threat for all the good people in Hommlet. But, Raner doesn't look very well, it might be too risky to continue?”_




"Aye, them bones got me good.  Ye think I'd learn to get out th' way when they grab at me.  After we've had a chance to rest we should head back to town and let everyone know there's more than just some undead here. "



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“All these notes... ... the Elder Elemental Eye... that Dark Obelisk...they do not know how to get out of here!”_




"We best be careful to not show 'em the way.  I aim to have another crack at them an' I don't want to get back to find they've snuck off in the meantime."



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> 4: Raner (-29) (dc 13 fort save 15+8=23 pass) drinks a potion of cure moderate wounds, healing himself (12 points).




Wakened by the noise of the scuffle in the next room Raner starts to stand, then wincing at the wounds he's suffered over the past couple of days he thinks the better of it and reaches for one of the healing potions that was recovered from the chest.  "_I should'a known better to think we'd get a nights rest in this place._"

~Round 4~
As the room fills with mist and Raner loses sight of the cultists, he stands and readies his axe, taking a step towards where he last saw them.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 23, 2005)

With the mist preventing any ranged bombardment, Belaver prepares to defend against any who make it past the web.

OOC: readied action to step towards and attack any cultist seen within ten feet, while fighting defensively.


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Mist has filled half the room and totally concealed the cultists

Round 4  (sick = -2 to all die rolls)
24: Kerwyn (-5) draws rapier and moves into the mist and attempts to stab but misses (5+) 
20: Craven (-8) moves into the mist, listening (listen check 3+) for the cultists and swings at the first cultist he finds, hitting hard (14+6 +1 smite evil=21 hit vs. AC 21, Dmg 10)
15: Lylamwyn (sick) backs up and readies to shoot any target that appears
11: Belaver (-7) readied action to attack cultist defensively
11: Neshi (sick)
11: Earth Elemental flees from the uttered name of "Yan-C-Bin"
11: Black Cat (sick) hacks and spits up a furball
8: Lenya (sick) 
7: Toriah draws his rapier and moves forward and attacks a cultist in the Mists (13+, miss)
4: Raner (-17) stands and readies his axe and follows Craven and Toriah into the Mists, moving closer to the cultists
4: Cultists (-11, -14, -4): The three cultists attack Craven in the Mists.  (15+6=21 hit, 3+3= miss, 10+4=14 miss, dmg 5 )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

*Craven grabs his warhammer and shield and moves into the mist, trying to listen where the cultists may be.  Once he has some kind of idea, he swings.*


----------



## Seonaid (May 24, 2005)

Toriah is about to ask for a torch to light the webs when one of the cultists does it herself. "No mercy," he mutters to himself. "This's bad business." He grips his rapier tightly and moves forward slowly, knowing the crossbow would be nigh useless in close quarters.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I don't believe this... what are these fools doing?”_

Lenya moves closer, but waits for a target to show itself (ready).


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2005)

"Damn tincans," Kerwyn mutters to himself as his bolt proves ineffective.
He waits for a chance to surround one of the cultists that emerge from the burning webs.

*OoC:* Delay. If he gets to a flanking position, steal a spell (unless foiled by concealment, of course. Too lazy to look whether Obscuring Mist obscures within 5ft too.)


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Mist has filled half the room and totally concealed the cultists.  The members of the party outside the Mist hear the sounds of battle, of weapons clanging against shields and armor inside the Mist.

(I would like clear indications whether characters are entering the mist or waiting outside)

Round 5  (sick = -2 to all die rolls)
24: Kerwyn (-5) attempts to stab the female cultist but misses (5+) 
20: Craven (-13) swings at the Tall cultist, his warhammer clanging off the cultist's helmet.  The cultist falls to the ground, dying from the powerful blow (16+6 =22 hit vs. AC 21, Dmg 7)
15: Lylamwyn (sick) waiting outside the mist
11: Belaver (-7) outside the mist
11: Neshi (sick) outside the mist
11: Earth Elemental fled from the uttered name of "Yan-C-Bin"
11: Black Cat (sick) outside the mist
8: Lenya (sick) waiting outside the mist
7: Toriah attacks the short cultist in the mist (15+, miss)
4: Raner (-17) swings his axe, but misses the female cultist in the mist (1+, miss)
4: Female Cultist (-11) swings her morning star at Raner and misses.
4: Tall Cultist (-21, dying)
4: Short Cultist (-4) swings his morning star at Craven and hits (11+6=17 hit, dmg 4)


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

*Round 5*

Lylamwyn waits outside the mist, hoping for the best and fearing the worst. _*Just where is this stench coming?*

_"What's the situation!", he shouts.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya also remains outside and in some distance (20 ft.) to the mist; she can't see a thing in there, despite her enhanced vision, and she does not want to hit the wrong target. If a cultist emerges from the mist, or can be seen within, she will immediately zap that one.


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Round 6  (sick = -2 to all die rolls)
24: Kerwyn (-5) tumbles (3+ fails, AOO misses 2+) to sneak attack position, attempts to stab the female cultist and hits (18+, dmg 1, steals one spell: read magic) 
20: Craven (-17) swings at the Short Cultist and misses (2+ misses)
15: Lylamwyn (sick) waiting outside the mist
11: Belaver (-7) outside the mist
11: Neshi (sick) outside the mist
11: Earth Elemental fled from the uttered name of "Yan-C-Bin"
11: Black Cat (sick) outside the mist
8: Lenya (sick) waiting outside the mist
7: Toriah tumbles (4+, fails, AOO misses 4+) and sneak attacks the short cultist in the mist (20+/4+ does not confirm, dmg 17)
4: Raner (-17) swings his axe, but misses the female cultist in the mist (3+, miss)
4: Female Cultist (-12) swings her morning star at Raner and misses (9+).
4: Tall Cultist (-22, dying)
4: Short Cultist (-21) swings his morning star at Craven and hits (15+6=21 hit, dmg 7)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

*Craven gasps at the blows, and realizes he's about to fall, he's so dizzy from the blows to the head.  He staggers out of the mist, and instead tries to protect Lenya if one of the cultists should make it outside the mist.*

"I can't take much more of this," he says, staggering slightly.

OOC - Using Aid Another to add to her AC.


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Round 6 (sick = -2 to all die rolls)
24: Kerwyn (-5) attempts to stab the female cultist and misses (10+4+2=16 miss),
20: Craven (-24) steps back away from the cultists
15: Lylamwyn (sick) waiting outside the mist
11: Belaver (-7) outside the mist
11: Neshi (sick) outside the mist
11: Earth Elemental fled from the uttered name of "Yan-C-Bin"
11: Black Cat (sick) outside the mist
8: Lenya (sick) waiting outside the mist
7: Toriah sneak attacks the short cultist, but misses (10+)
4: Raner (-17) swings his axe, but misses the female cultist(2+, miss)
4: Female Cultist (-12) swings her morning star at Kerwyn and hits him solidly in the chest, blasting his bleeding body to the ground (19+ hit, dmg 8).
4: Tall Cultist (-23, dying)
4: Short Cultist (-21) says in Draconic, "Oblivion Take Us", swings his morning star at Toriah, (17+ hit, dmg 4 to Toriah)


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Round 7 (sick = -2 to all die rolls)
24: Kerwyn (-14, bleeding)
20: Craven (-24) steps out of the Mists and defends Lenya
15: Lylamwyn (sick) waiting outside the mist
11: Belaver (-7) outside the mist
11: Neshi (sick) outside the mist
11: Earth Elemental fled from the uttered name of "Yan-C-Bin"
11: Black Cat (sick) outside the mist
8: Lenya (sick) waiting outside the mist
7: Toriah (-4) sneak attacks the female cultist and hits, stabbing through her armpit into her chest, she falls to the ground (16+, dmg 11)
4: Raner (-17) swings his axe and cuts the final cultist down(18+6+2 = 26 hit vs. ac 26, dmg 10)
4: Female Cultist (-24, dying).
4: Tall Cultist (-24, dying)
4: Short Cultist (-32, dying)

Kerwyn stabilizes on his own at -3.  

Two of the bodies were blonde Suel humans, the third was a five foot tall dark skinned reptile humanoid that smells terrible.  The party searches the bodies and finds the following equipment: 2 sets of half-plate armor, one set of splintmail, 3 masterwork morning stars, 3 large steel shields, 3 crossbows, 30 bolts, 3 more holy symbols (black iron triangle with inverted Y), 73 gold pieces, and a Magical Cloak (abjuration aura).

As Lylamwyn looks at the Suel humans, it occurs to him that the unreadable scroll he found might have been written in Ancient Suloise.

No more encounters for the rest of the night as you rest and recuperate and recover spells.

The unidentified potions are: fly and delay poison.  With Read Magic, you discover the two remaining scrolls are: Stone Shape and Aid.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

As the fight is finally over, Lenya says: _“What possessed you to move in there?”_ *cough* _“What did you think we could do to help you there? We are eight with Neshi, they were three. But what help is that, if some of us blindly charge in there and engage them, while the rest can't see a thing?”_ *cough* *cough* _“We could have retreated around a corner and let them come to us, they were coming to us, anyways, do you think they would have turned around and ran away?”_ *cough* _“And even if so, they already know we are here, no surprise. They expected us, sent warriors to deal with us, or why else do you think these three heavily armored cultists were here. Please, think more careful next time! Someone could have died. Again.”_ *cough* _“What kind of ugly creature is that, anyways!? It stinks horrible!”_ *cough* *cough*

With that, Lenya moves away from the ugly corpse and drinks a handful of water, sitting down in a remote corner of the room.


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

"Belaver or Craven, can you try to keep at least one of them alive for questioning. Preferably not the stinking one. No need to waste healing at them, but we need to get some answers later.", Lylamwyn says while he goes to check if the human cultists and Kerwyn are still alive, and tries to stop one from bleeding to death with his meager skills.


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

The party is unable to keep either human from dying, but does manage to keep the smelly reptile alive.

No longer covered in armor and wearing bulky robes, you can see the lizardman in better detail.  Its about 5' tall and weighs about 150 lbs and covered in dark scales.  It has spindly, muscular arms and legs and has a long slender tail.  Its head is crowned with a frill that extends from the forehead to the back of the neck.  Its eyes are black and beady.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

*Craven looks at Lenya and for a moment is very angry.  But then reason reasserts itself.*

"I did not dow what capabilities they had.  I was afraid dey could see in da mist, and could hid us wid magic while we waided," Craven says, breathing through his mouth and sounding like he has a cold.  "Led me pull the smelly one away.  Personally, I doud da udders dow much," he says grimly, and grabs the smelly one by some clothing and hauling it far away from the campsite.  After he returns, he sits carefully on the ground, removing his helmet and trying to clean the blood from it.  "If it wouldn't be too much to asks, could I possibly get something to ease the pain?"  Craven looks terrible, bruised and battered, with blood trickling from wounds on his head.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well, at least we can't say you are living up to your name,”_ Lenya says, smiling again.

_“I don't know how many potions are left, we should still try to preserve some, I think.”_


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Status 
Kerwyn (-15, stable, unconscious)
Craven (-24)
Belaver (-7)
Toriah (-4) 
Raner (-17)

Reptile Cultist (-34, stable, unconscious)

Healing Potions Remaining: 2 cure moderate wounds, 1 cure light wounds.
Healing Scroll Remaining: 1 cure light wounds


----------



## Pyrex (May 24, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, Ftr 4, -17hp (of 40)*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I don't know how many potions are left, we should still try to preserve some, I think.”_





Raner checks to see how many potions are left and who has them, "Yes, we should try'n save some, but if we get attacked again we may not have time to drink them."

Raner starts cleaning one of the sets of Half Plate and one of the Shields, adjusting the straps & braces to fit his stockier-than-human frame.  If no one objects he also takes one of the crossbows & 10 of the bolts, spending a few moments getting a feel for the weapon.

OOC:  You didn't specify, but I'm guessing Light Crossbows?


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

ooc: yes, light crossbows


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Ok, how about giving Craven the light potion and using the scroll on Kerwyn and keeping the two better ones for Craven and Raner, if they really need them in a tight situation? As far as I can see, you two are the ones who need them the most.”_


----------



## Seonaid (May 24, 2005)

When the fight finishes, Toriah takes a look around the room and then throws up in a corner. All of the death and violence has finally caught up with him. After a few moments of gagging, he straightens somewhat and says to the others in a strained voice, "Don' worry--I'll clean this up." He smiles weakly, trying to regain his general good spirits.


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

"Sounds good.", Lylamwyn comments to Lenya's idea. "Does anybody have a rope? We need to tie up the stinking one."


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

(Kerwyn is healed for 4 and Craven is healed for 5)

Status 
Kerwyn (-11, conscious)
Craven (-19) carrying Cure Moderate potion
Belaver (-7)
Toriah (-4) 
Raner (-17) carrying cure Moderate Potion

Reptile Cultist (-34, stable, unconscious)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Ok, how about giving Craven the light potion and using the scroll on Kerwyn and keeping the two better ones for Craven and Raner, if they really need them in a tight situation? As far as I can see, you two are the ones who need them the most.”_




"I'd still feel most comfortable saving the potion, though I agree that the scroll will be of little use in a fight.  So long as we hold our ground, I think we should be able to rest without further interruptions.  Those who were bold enough to come after us already have."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I'd still feel most comfortable saving the potion, though I agree that the scroll will be of little use in a fight.  So long as we hold our ground, I think we should be able to rest without further interruptions.  Those who were bold enough to come after us already have."



  "I don't mean to be a pessimist, but let us not tempt fate or the gods by speaking too soon.  Raner and I are still badly wounded, and we should be the ones to stand on the front lines.  So, let us be cautious, not overconfidence, eh?" Craven says, his tone purposefully kept light to keep the sting out of the words.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 24, 2005)

"There are many kinds of caution.  I would suggest that you not use the potions, but keep them on hand; that way, if they attack, you can down them in a moment, but if they do not, we have not wasted the potions that will keep you and Raner alive in the next desperate fight."


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

"Not to mention you could buy a room for a year from the Inn with the value of those potions. I understand your point, but Belaver should be able to cure you soon.", Lylamwyn comments.


----------



## Pyrex (May 24, 2005)

"Aye, an' that's why we hav'n drunk these ones yet;"  Raner says, pointing to the two CMW potions, "But those," as he points to the (expended?) CLW potion & scroll, "would be of less use during a fight should we seen another before morning.  Gettin rich is all well an good, but gold is useless if we do nae get back to town to spend it."


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

"True, true, I don't actually think that we had any intention of selling them anyway. I don't really care one way or another.", Lylamwyn says.

"So, what's the follow-up plan? Tie the stinky up and leave him here until we finish clearing the rest of the moathouse? Do we go to secure and check the secret exit first or find the rest of the cultists? And does anybody bother do take those Cloak and Brooch? They're probably both protective items."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 24, 2005)

"Interrogate that vile-smelling thing before we go anywhere.  If there's any information to be had, we'd best have it soonest."


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

"Do you really want to waste healing at it to get him conscius? Besides, we need to inform Lord Burne and others in Hommlet about this, and I think they might want to ask it some questions we might have missed.", Lylamwyn says.


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2005)

Kerwyn draws a deep, ragged breath as he regains consciousness. He takes a moment to reorient himself to the current situation, and then gets up.
"Man, and here I was boasting just a while back that I was going to stay out of harm's way..." The suel winces as ghost pain passes over his chest.
Then a memory of something he had done unconsciously during the fight crosses his mind.
"Oh... right... Did we get any of last night's visitors alive? There's something I'd like to try and replicate."

After getting a positive answer and directions to the captive, Kerwyn heads over.
"Eww! The smell's worse than the academy's lavatory after somebody messed up the permanent cantrip. Wish I knew how to do that. 
But did use to know the right place to press... I guess it was somewhere here... and I bet the stink won't come off my hand for a while."
Kerwyn lightly presses a point near what he thinks is the beastman's neck, trying to recall how he borrowed the spell energies of his fellow students way back when.

*OoC:* Since unconscious characters are considered willing for spells, I guess they'd be considered that for Steal Spell too. So seeing if the lizard is a spellcaster.


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

The sleeping lizardman gives Kerwyn the ability to cast the spell _Light_.  You suspect the Lizardman probably has other spells, and you could take them all from him while he is sleeping.


----------



## Pyrex (May 24, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, Ftr 4, -17hp (of 40)*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> "...Besides, we need to inform Lord Burne and others in Hommlet about this, and I think they might want to ask it some questions we might have missed.", Lylamwyn says.




Raner nods in agreement, "Right, so how about we tie him down to a crude stretcher and haul him back to town with us?"


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“As long as we keep that one far away from where we sleep...”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 25, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Raner nods in agreement, "Right, so how about we tie him down to a crude stretcher and haul him back to town with us?"




"I think you're planning a bit far ahead, unless you've come up with a cunning plan to keep us from being eaten?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2005)

Toriah watches the others with a somewhat uninterested eye.


----------



## Pyrex (May 25, 2005)

"Well, yeah, that'd be the goin back to town to let everyone know what's happening out here before coming back to root out the cultists part of the plan."


----------



## Dalamar (May 25, 2005)

There's a big -and some might say scary- grin on Kerwyn's lips as he gets the spell. He then proceeds to extract as many spells from the lizard as he can.


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“At least we know who will volunteer to carry that one on our way back,”_ Lenya says with a smirk, not quite knowing what Kerwyn does there. And most likely she doesn't really want to know.


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2005)

Toriah looks at the others for a moment before saying, "Wha' about th' dragon?"


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

From his new "benefactor", Kerwyn receives the following spells in addition to the _Light_ spell he already acquired: _Detect Magic, Read Magic, Lesser Confusion_.

Kerwyn's stinky benefactor and armored cultist friends.


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

As Lylamwyn ponders one of the holy symbols taken from the cultists, he remembers that the male human cultist called out a name, "Yan-C-Bin".  Lylamwyn thinks he should double-check a book back in Lord Burne's library.  The name might be that of the extra-planar creature that is the Prince of Evil Air Elementals.


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2005)

"Stupid lizard didn't even have any healing spells..." Kerwyn mutters to himself as he gets up. He goes on to try and wipe his hand clean on anything that won't be going with them that is at hand.
"Yo, teach," he says when done getting most of the stink off his hand. He aims at Lylamwyn with his right inder finger. "Twang!" Imitating the sound a crossbow makes when fired, he casts _light_ at the elf's cloack.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Nice trick, Kerwyn. So, how is everyone? We still have some way before us. Let's dump the scaly one somewhere out of sight and then continue, shall we?”_


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

The party rests another twelve hours after the fight with the cultists without further incident and recovers spells.

Status 
Kerwyn (-7, conscious)
Craven (-15) carrying Cure Moderate potion
Belaver (-3) 
Raner (-13) carrying cure Moderate Potion

Reptile Cultist (-30, stable, unconscious)


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2005)

"So, anyway, that's about the only useful thing I got."
Kerwyn activates, for the heck of it, the stolen _detect magic_.
"So, anybody interested in these things?" he says, showing the unattended brooch and cloack that Radiate Abjuration.
_IF_ they look at least moderately cool, he'll also wear them.


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

The cloak was being worn by the reptile, so it has a bit of a smell to it.

The brooch looks ok.


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2005)

Toriah nods. "Le's get movin'," he agrees. "Wha' d' you wan' t' do with th' lizard?"


----------



## Xael (May 26, 2005)

"We need to tie up the lizard and make sure it survives. Belaver could of course heal Raner and Craven, and then we should get going.", Lylamwyn says.


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

Examining Spugnoir's map, you can see three directions to go once you pass through the door the cultists came from.  

You can go to the secret exit from the Moathouse that Spugnoir mentioned, now that you have vanquished the enemies that Spugnoir said blocked the route to the secret exit.

You can go down a flight of stairs to the room where Spugnoir said the cultists have been excavating another dungeon level.

Or you can make a right turn before the stairs and head into the undead infested catacombs.


----------



## Xael (May 26, 2005)

"I suppose we should go check the secret exit now, in case we have to use it in an emergency. If the cultists don't know about it, we won't have time to start looking for it if we need to make a hasty exit. The Dark Obelisk mentioned in the journal is probably where the cultists are excavating, and we should definetly check it out second. I think we can leave the purging of the catacombs to last. Any other opinions?", Lylamwyn says.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, I agree, let's first find the way out, but make sure, that the cultists do not find it, and then we can see what we can do about the rest of them. Everyone in Hommlet will be able to sleep better, if this threat is no more.”_


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

The party goes down the passage towards Spugnoir's secret exit.

They find the corridor is blocked by a solid stone wall.

They search and can find no secret way past the stone wall.

Raner thinks the stone wall is of a different style of construction than the rest of the dungeon, using stone that isn't native to the Hommlet area, almost as if a wizard conjured the stone from some other location and placed it here to block this corridor.


----------



## Xael (May 26, 2005)

"Well, we do have a scroll of _Stone Shape_ that should be able to make a hole here if the wall isn't too thick. Should we try doing that? That would mean that the cultist could get out too, while we turn our backs. So do we go to look for the Obelisk?", Lylamwyn says while he tries to figure out if the wall is too thick for the spell to make a hole through it.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I would prefer not to do that until we really want to take the way out.”_


----------



## Pyrex (May 26, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, -17hp (of 40)*

Raner taps the stone with a hammer, starting at the edges and moving towards the center of the wall, trying to guess at its thickness.

OOC: Without having any ranks in the relevant skills I'm not expecting much, but I should be able to narrow it down to "inches" or "feet".

"So do you all think we should stay here and deal with the cultists or head back to town and let them know what is happening first?"


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“While I would be more comfortable to head back, what I said yesterday just became even more probable. If we head out, the cultists will probably be gone, when we come back. And I'm not sure, that we really want that.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 26, 2005)

"Well, an option does present itself, if the dragon is as unfriendly to the cultists as it is to us.  We could leave, but set some visible object outside the exit to draw the dragon's attention to it after our departure; that way, if the cultists try to run, they'll only get as far as it wants them to."


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Good idea. And how do *we* get back in then? We would want to get back in, wouldn't we?”_


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2005)

Toriah looks confused. "Wha' d'ya mean, 'set some visible object'? How woul' we 'scape th' dragon _an'_ set th' dummy?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 27, 2005)

"Well, there's always a fire.  Start it small, on dry wood, then book it before it reaches the large, wet logs that'll smoke."


----------



## Endur (May 27, 2005)

Raner's best guess is half a foot in depth for the stone wall.


----------



## Seonaid (May 27, 2005)

Toriah blushes faintly. "Oh. Soun's goo' t' me."


----------



## Xael (May 27, 2005)

"I think that it'll be hard enough to slip away without the Dragon noticing us, even without giving it hints. We should have already dealt with most of the cultists. Let's not waste any time, and deal with the rest of them now. That way we don't have to make an extra trip."


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“How practical. But I agree, not because I mind going back and forth, but rather, because I believe, that we still have an advantage over them, which will be gone, if we leave now. And I'm still a bit worried with what Chat turned out to be... Did he know about them? Was the food meant for them?”_


----------



## Xael (May 27, 2005)

"Well, if you think about it now, it might have been wise not to dump his body down the chute. We could have dragged it to Hommlet, where we could have asked someone at the church to ask some question from his cold, dead body. Now we have to make do with the stinky. If stinky knows Chat, I'll find out."

"This whole affair also puts the Rumour Zerosh mentioned in a new light. There are cultists of Evil _here_, and if Chat was working with them, I certainly wouldn't rule out the possibility of more of them being in the Hommlet."


----------



## Seonaid (May 27, 2005)

Toriah nods. "We shoul' try t' clear this place out before we go back. If we have an advantage, 't woul' definitely be gone if we wen' back t' Hommlet firs'. Plus, if there are more in town, tha'd give 'em nowhere t' run--here at leas'."


----------



## Dalamar (May 27, 2005)

Kerwyn first listens to how the others reason whether they should take a recuperation trip to Hommlet or not, but halfway he loses interest.
"Just tell me which way to scout once you're done talking, 'kay?"


----------



## Pyrex (May 27, 2005)

*Raner, -14hp (of 40)*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> "I think that it'll be hard enough to slip away without the Dragon noticing us, even without giving it hints. We should have already dealt with most of the cultists. Let's not waste any time, and deal with the rest of them now. That way we don't have to make an extra trip."




Raner nods his head, agreeing with the decision to deal with the cultists before heading back to town, "Right, so what do we do with the smelly lizard in the mean time?  We obviously can't bring him with us, and we obviously can't let him go either."


----------



## Xael (May 27, 2005)

"The lizard should stay tied up in a corner while we clear this place. And Kerwyn, with all respect, I really don't think you should go scouting anymore. There's no point in splitting the group. Let's get going."

_OOC: I expect that we had enough stuff around to sufficiently tie up the lizard with._


----------



## Pyrex (May 27, 2005)

"How long is he likely stay tied up?  In all likely hood if we just leave him he'll either escape, get rescued or get eaten.  Two of those are potentially really bad for us."


----------



## Xael (May 27, 2005)

"We should have cleared the other side of the Moathouse, so pretty much anybody who can rescue him has to go through us. And if he escapes by himself, he's not going anywhere. Or, to be precise, he's not going anywhere either way."


----------



## Endur (May 28, 2005)

Turning back from the stone wall that blocked Spugnoir's secret escape passage, the party heads deeper into the underground complex.

The party travels past a passage that leads into the undead infested catacombs, travels down a stair case, and enters the room that Spugnoir said led to the cult's excavated new level.

This place is very cold and even the most insensitive can tell that the unnatural chill is a corruption in the air.  A wide pit in the center dominates the room, its sides slick with moisture.  A pulley has been affixed to the ceiling and a rope descends from it, connected to four more ropes.  These in turn are tied to the edge of a 10-foot-wide wooden platform, circular in shape, in four different places to provide stability.  A lantern sitting atop a stool in the southwestern corner illuminates the chamber.  Scattered about the pit edge are picks and shovels.  A strange statue rests in the corner farthest from the entrance.  Against the north wall stands a large, round, flat stone about the diameter of the pit.

The platform, rope, and pulley all look new.  The platform looks like it could be easily raised or lowered by someone on the platform or standing beside the shaft.  It looks like the platform could be used as an elevator to lower the entire party down the shaft.  Looking down the shaft, there are indications that a stone plug was once placed roughlly fifteen feet below surface of the room, to seal the shaft.  Just above that point, a 4 foot wide tunnel carrying an underground stream empties into the shaft, the water spilling down into the darkness below.  Once, when the seal was intact, the water filled the shaft up to the top and formed a pool.  Excess water drained out through an opening just below the top of the shaft.

The water pouring down creates a mist below.  Through that mist, Lenya and Raner can see that the floor below is sixty feet from the top of the shaft.  It appears very smooth and black, with veins of deep violet.  

The statue in the corner of the room is a rectangular block 3 feet high and 2 feet on a side.  Each side has a distinct figure carved into it.  The first is jet black and depicts a tall, muscular man in full plate with unfamiliar flanges and fluting, wearing a cape and holding a wavy bladed sword.  The second side is dark green, carved into a man swathed in a flowing robe with long sleeves and a high collar, covering his face is a lilac-colored stone mask.  The third side is deep blood red and depicts a man in high boots, a doublet, gauntlets of twisting design, and a hood drawn tight around the face conceals his head.  The fourth side is a statue of man colored deep indigo, clothed in a many-pleated robe with a sash covered in strange sigils not even Lylamwyn can decipher, head cowled, and cradling a sceptre in his folded armes.

Neshi and the Black Cat are uncomfortable with the unnatural feel of this place and remain by the entrance to the room.

Raner thinks the stonework in the Moathouse above the surface is probably 50-100 years old.  Raner thinks the underground dungeon is probably 100-300 years old.  Raner thinks the unsealed level below (and the statue which was obviously recovered from below) is over one thousand years old.


----------



## Seonaid (May 29, 2005)

Toriah moves closer to the statue to study it better. He will look it over as carefully as he can without actually touching any part of himself or his belongings to any part of it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2005)

"Oh this bodes no good at all.  And I have the sinking feeling we need to go down in order to get to the bottom of this, pardon the pun," Craven says, his brow furrowed.


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2005)

"So anybody want to bet against this being the thing-place-whatever that was in that journal we found? 'Cause I think that... thing is whatever they were looking for, and that tube's wherever they wanted to find," Kerwyn says with a know-it-all expression on his face, which is somewhat at odds with his words.


----------



## Xael (May 29, 2005)

"No.", Lylamwyn answers somewhat bluntly to Kerwyn. He takes a crossbow bolt, casts _Light_ at it, and tosses it down the shaft to level below.


----------



## Endur (May 29, 2005)

The lit crossbow bolt falls down the shaft sixty feet and everyone can now see the floor that Raner and Lenya see.

Toriah notices that the clothing worn by the figures on the statue seems strange, as if it came from a different time or place.


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“This does not look good at all. What did this Geynor Ton write...”_

“Just as the Doomdreamers proclaimed, the Dark Obelisk is here, under a pool in a cave. We discovered that below the pool was a shaft with a false bottom, sealed for many years. Once penetrated, the pool drained down into a wondrous cave pulsating with the power of our revered Master of Masters. O great day!

Apparently, the water from the stream above was diverted into the shaft, to fill up the pool and hide the cave from unworthy eyes!”

_“So, this pit was filled with water before and obviously that was the pool, this cultist talked about in his journal. According to that, there would be some kind of secret passage at the bottom of this shaft here and somewhere below this ‘Dark Obelisk’. Now, here is the part, which worries me the most...”_

“I marvel at the skill of our enlightened predecessors who constructed the Obelisk to honor and commune with the Dark Lord.”

_“Do you also feel the sinister powers, which are at work here?”_


----------



## Endur (May 29, 2005)

Craven’s detect evil ability only detects a lingering aura of evil around the statue, as if it was once created by evil or was evil itself, but is no longer evil.  When Craven uses his detect evil ability down the shaft, he is momentarily stunned.  The evil that is present down the shaft is so intense that he can not maintain his concentration.

Lenya’s detect magic ability only detects a lingering aura of magic around the statue, as if it was once created by magic or was magic itself, but is no longer magical.  When Lenya uses her detect magic ability down the shaft, she is momentarily stunned.  The magic that is present down the shaft is so overwhelmingly powerful that she can not maintain her concentration.


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Whoa! I really don't know, if it is wise to go down there... immensly powerful magic reigns below this shaft. What I mean is... *IMMENSELY* powerful. More powerful than anything I have ever seen before.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2005)

*Craven gags momentarily as he focuses on the shaft and goes to one knee.  He remains there a moment, breathing hard, regaining his equilibrium.*

"The statue is not evil, though it was once.  But the shaft... it is filled with the foulest darkness.  It may be that this is not the best time to go down there.  Can we fill it back up perhaps?  I think what lies beneath may need more people, and more powerful blessings, to dispel its evil," Craven says, slowly rising to his feet.


----------



## Seonaid (May 30, 2005)

With Craven's reassurance, Toriah reaches out and touches the statue experimentally. He is concerned for his fellow adventurers, but doubts he could do anything to help them anyway and so feels it would be best to continue his exploration.


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

Nothing happens to Toriah when he touches the statue.  It feels like stone.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 30, 2005)

"The stone disc, leaning on the wall, must have been the plug at some point.  If we could shift it, and somehow fix it to the side of the shaft, that pit of foulness could be sealed."


----------



## Seonaid (May 30, 2005)

Toriah loses interest in the statue when it doesn't react to his search, and moves toward the group. "Is th' rock evil?" he asks. "We prob'ly shoul'n't touch 't if 't is."


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

Looking at the side of the shaft, it looks like the plug was originally mortared in place.  Lacking the proper equipment to mortar the plug, you could use the _Stone Shape_ scroll you recovered from the cult.


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2005)

Kerwyn peeks down the tube.
"Hmm... somebody want to winch me down there? I could use the invisibility-zapper on myself and then take a look around."


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

Looking at the winch, Kerwyn is pretty sure he could winch himself down if necessary.  But it would take at least one hand to hold the winch.


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Do we have any ropes to attach at the top here? If someone is going down there, and I really don't know if that's a good idea, then we should have means to follow him quicky, if needed.”_


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

Along with the shovels and picks abandoned by the cultists, you find several lengths of unused rope, ranging from 50' to 100' in length.


----------



## Xael (May 30, 2005)

"Frankly, Lenya, I'm more inclined to pull that someone up from there if there's going to be any problems."


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“That was my first thought, but either Kerwyn would have to bind the rope to himself, which would make the invisibility kind of pointless, or he would have to be able to get to the rope, which might not be the case.”_

With a reassuring smile Lenya tries to overplay the last words somewhat.


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2005)

"Well, technically speaking we could prolly zap the rope too, but I don't think that's such a good way to spend the meager mana the stick has left," Kerwyn says.


----------



## Seonaid (May 30, 2005)

Toriah looks at Kerwyn. "Yer crazy, goin' down there. Anyone would be able t' see th' winch movin', with you invisible or not." He shakes his head. "I wish we coul' do this some other way."


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2005)

"Well, I can make you invisible instead, if you want an alternative way," Kerwyn says with a grin, quite expecting a negative answer to his suggestion.
"Besides, if I lay atop the platform, all possible arrows and bolts'll just whistle over me."


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well, maybe just climbing down on a rope would be less obvious. The mist should provide some concealment as well. Not only for you, however.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2005)

*Craven looks from Kerwyn to the others with an expression of disbelief.*

"I see the necessity of checking this out but... I don't have to like it," Craven says finally.  "Maybe it would be easier for someone else to operate the winch while Kerwyn does any necessary looking around."


----------



## Pyrex (May 31, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "The stone disc, leaning on the wall, must have been the plug at some point.  If we could shift it, and somehow fix it to the side of the shaft, that pit of foulness could be sealed."




Raner shakes his head; "It's too late for that.  If there're any cultists down there they're not comin up till they find what they were after anyway." 

OOC:  How wide is the shaft?  Obviously it's at least 10'x10', but how much larger?  We probably can't see much of it, but is the room at the bottom larger than the shaft or does it end in a shaft-sized room?  Where does the water go when it hits the bottom of the shaft?  Is it draining through a canal or just splashing onto the floor and draining somewhere out of sight?


----------



## Endur (May 31, 2005)

The hole in the floor of the room is roughly 20' by 20'.  The 10' by 10' elevator has plenty of space to avoid hitting the sides of the shaft.  

The shaft goes down about thirty feet, then it expands.  The room below is definitely larger than 20' by 20'.  You can't tell how big it gets because you can't see the side walls from where you are.

The water hits the floor and then flows out of sight.  The area underneath the elevator looks mostly dry (the water is flowing away from where the elevator lands).


----------



## Endur (May 31, 2005)

After making all suitable precautions, the invisible Kerwyn descends into the shaft.  Only Lenya can see the invisible Kerwyn, but all the members of the party can see the elevator as it descends.

The elevator descends five feet per round.  It takes one minute to go down the sixty feet below.

Kerwyn begins to shiver.  Although it is spring time outside the Moathouse, it is winter in this cavern.

As he descends, Kerwyn sees that the shaft walls spread out into the darkness beyond the range of the lantern on the elevator.  He is within a vast cavern.  

The floor resembles black marble but has no luster, while the veins of purple are thick and jagged.  The entire surface appears to be slightly convex, with sides lower than the center.  Stranger still, the floor does not extend to the cave walls around it, as though it were merely a large platform itself.  It is about thirty feet across--the cave is much larger than that in every direction.  Beyond the floor edge, the cave walls plummet further down into darkness.  At the western rim of the black floor, another circular wooden platform hangs suspended over the darkness, with another rope and pulley system pounded into the ceiling above it.


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I can see you, while you are invisible. So, if anything runs wrong down there, try to get back into the shaft, so I can see you, and hopefully help you!”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 1, 2005)

Kerwyn looks around while standing on the elevator at ground level.  

No monsters or evil cultists in sight.  

Just the noise of the water hitting the ground and mist in the air.

The cold is intense.  Not cold enough to freeze the water, but close.

Kerwyn takes a step off the elevator onto the black stone surface.

The surface moves.

Or, rather, the jagged purple veins move through the black stone.  Almost as if the black stone was a block of ice and the purple veins were tentacles or snakes moving beneath the surface.

The purple veins move slowly.  Kerwyn can easily avoid being touched or step over the veins.

The purple veins seem to be attracted to you.  Do you let the veins touch your shoes (i.e. pass underneath your shoes)?

(The other members of the party are too far away and their view is too distorted by the Mist to see that the purple veins are moving)


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2005)

_Ick!_ Kerwyn thinks as the veins start moving.
He does his best in jumping over and otherwise evading them as he makes his way over to the other platform.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 2, 2005)

Raner keeps an eye out down the shaft even though he can't see Kerwyn; ready to start cranking the platform up in a hurry if he calls for help or becomes visible & looks like he's in trouble.


----------



## Endur (Jun 2, 2005)

Kerwyn easily makes it to the other platform.  He is much faster than the slow moving veins.

Lenya can no longer see Kerwyn, the other platform is out of sight of the party above.

How is Kerwyn seeing in the darkness?  Did he bring a light source (lantern, torch?) from the elevator?

As Kerwyn looks at the other platform, he realizes that the party can not lower him down from their position at the top of the shaft, so he will have to lower himself down (unless party members come down to the black and purple surface).  If he is lowering himself, he'll have to keep one hand on the winch unless he locks off the winch (which takes a round to lock it off).  If he lets go of the winch, the platform will drop to the bottom (and Kerywn can't see how far down the bottom is), unless he can catch ahold of the winch again before the platform hits the bottom.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

"Kerwyn?  What's down there?" Craven calls after a few minutes.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2005)

"Icky moving floor," Kerwyn calls back. He goes back to the first platform to get the lantern. "You all come down here, I'm going down to the next level."
The lantern floats over the floor the second platform and then gets placed on it. The invisible thief then starts lowering himself down again.


----------



## Endur (Jun 2, 2005)

ooc: I need to know how the party reacted to Kerwyn's call up the shaft.


----------



## Xael (Jun 2, 2005)

"I'm certainly against us all going down there. I'm going to stay and guard here at least."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

"Ok... two up here to guard, and volunteers below," Craven says finally, and pulls up the elevator.  Stepping onto it, he waits to see who else will join him.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 2, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, -17hp (of 40)*

Raner nods as Craven steps onto the platform, "If yer headin' down I should be stayin here with Lylamwyn.  Once the rest of you are down we'll see about followin."


----------



## Endur (Jun 2, 2005)

Craven winches the elevator back up.

Toriah shakes his head as he climbs on the elevator in pursuit of the vanished Kerwyn. "I wish we coul' do this some other way."

Neshi is quite sluggish and curls up near the entrance to the room.  Neshi and the Black Cat have no interest in climbing aboard the elevator.

As Kerwyn starts lowering himself down to the next floor, he realizes that it is a long way down.  Much further than the 60 feet from the top of the shaft to the top of the black and purple stone.


ooc:
Staying: Belaver, Lylamwyn, Raner, Neshi, and the Black Cat.
Going down: Craven, Lenya, Toriah
Out of Sight: Kerwyn


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 3, 2005)

"I don't intend to leave my companion here; I will stay to guard."


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2005)

Craven and his volunteers quickly lower themselves to the black and purple surface.

No monsters or evil cultists or Kerwyns in sight. 

Just the noise of the water hitting the ground and mist in the air.

The cold is intense. Not cold enough to freeze the water, but close.

Craven takes a step off the elevator onto the black stone surface.

The surface moves.

Or, rather, the jagged purple veins move through the black stone. Almost as if the black stone was a block of ice and the purple veins were tentacles or snakes moving beneath the surface.

The purple veins move slowly. Craven can easily avoid being touched or step over the veins.

The purple veins seem to be attracted to you. Do you let the veins touch your shoes (i.e. pass underneath your shoes)?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya agreed to go down to the obelisks top with the others, but she will stay on the elevator platform for now, seeing the purple veins moving towards Craven's feet, and watches the surroundings from there.


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2005)

Lenya sees the rope of another elevator creaking as that elevator descends out of sight, presumably with Kerwyn on board.  Lenya would have to move to the edge of the black and purple surface if she wants to look down and observe Kerwyn's progress.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

*Craven grits his teeth against the presence of evil thick in this place, and dances over the veins.*

"Nothing good can come of this.  Don't let them touch you.  Kerwyn, everything ok down there?" Craven says the last in a much louder voice.  He inspects the surface.  Are there any markings or whatnot upon the black stone or the walls further out?


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2005)

Craven can't really see the stone walls well enough to tell whether there are markings or not.  The black and purple surface does not have any markings. 

As Craven looks over the edge at Kerwyn's progress, he sees Kerwyn has gone at least 80 feet below (or to be precise, he sees a lantern riding an elevator quite a distance downwards).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

*Or at least at the ball of light that's marking Kerwyn's progress, yes he's looking.*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya waits at first, but once Craven is on the edge, slowly steps onto the stone, and then heads over to him, carefully watching and dodging the purple veins as well. Nothing good can come of this, as Craven said.


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2005)

Toriah follows Craven and Lenya.

All of a sudden, the light from Kerwyn's lantern vanishes. Almost as if some creature of darkness has interposed its body inbetween Craven and Lenya and the descending elevator, blocking the light of the lantern as it prepares to strike from above.

Lenya's darkvision reveals what appears to be a creature of many tentacles and a bulbous mass floating above and blocking her view of Kerwyn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

"No!," Craven shouts as he unslings his bow.  "_St. Cuthbert guide my hand_," Craven whispers as he speed an arrow towards the darkness.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yikes! There is some *thing* in the air!”_

Lenya doesn't waste a second and immediately fires a _Frightening Blast_ against the flying tentacle-horror; whatever it is, it surely isn't good news.


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2005)

Hearing Lenya and Craven's voices above, Kerwyn looks up and sees a floating creature descending upon the elevator.  

The creature looks like a giant brain with a dozen long tentacles and a large beak.

Kerwyn thinks to himself that that creature would surely have wrecked havoc upon the party if not for the fact that he volunteered to scout and lure the creature out.

It suddenly occurs to Kerwyn that the creature has no eyes and might not realize that Kerwyn is invisible.

Round 1: 
16: Craven fires an arrow at the Tentacled Horror, but misses (4+4=8 miss)
12: Toriah fires his crossbow at the Tentacled Horror, hitting (8+5+1=14 hit, dmg 12)
11: With one hand holding the winch, Kerwyn fires his crossbow (which he loaded before lowering the elevator) with his other hand at the Tentacled Horror (15+5=20, dmg 8)
8: Tentacled Horror flees up and into the darkness.  
5: Lenya fires a frightening blast against the Tentacled Horror, destroying it utterly (20+, 13+ confirms crit, dmg 14)

Craven, Lenya, and Toriah feel quite weak.  As if the strength is being drained out of them.  Looking down at their feet, they realize ominously that they are standing on a purple vein.
Craven Fort Save 15+7=22 pass
Lenya Fort Save 3+6=9 fail, -6 strength
Toriah Fort Save 19+3=22 pass

Kerwyn can now see the bottom of the cavern.


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2005)

What Kerwyn sees at the bottom of the cavern...

On what appears to be the true bottom of the collossal cavern, the stone is worked and smooth.  Two symbols are carved into the floor on the western side of the cave: A two-tiered inverted ziggurat, black in color, and a flaming sun, also jet black.  Rising from the middle of the cave, a pillar supports the black and violet mass of the enormous obelisk on whose surface you recently stood.  On the other side of the cave, water spilling from above collects into a pool.

D/E. The black inverted ziggurat and black flaming sun symbols engraved on the floor of the cavern almost seems like the protective circles that Kerwyn studied in school, except strange.  The black sun in particular seems an evil perversion of the otherwise good solar sign of light and life.

F. Impossible though it seems, the huge obelisk comes to a very narrow point that is balanced atop this 30 foot high stone pillar.  The pillar has been carved from the rock itself and appears to be quite solid.  Iron rungs, mostly free of corrosion, have been ahmmered into it, allowing anyone to climb to the point where pillar meets obelisk.  

G. An archway is carved out of the stone cavern in such a way that it seems to be nothing but a curved mass of writhing tentacles and serpents.  Beyond the opening is a smooth black wall.

H. The water that pours down from above, spattering across the top of the obelisk, finally collects in a pool at the bottom of the cavern.  About 10 feet across and perhaps 2 inches deep, it fills an imperfection in the floor's otherwise smooth surface.  The water runs in a rivulet across the floor through a large crack in the cave wall, disappearing into the earth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

*Craven gives a shout of disgust and leaps off the vein.*

"Good work Leyna," he says, "That was rather spectacular..."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Thank you! I need some rest now, I feel so tired.”_

Lenya is about to sit down, when she remembers the purple veins and immediately heads for the first platform to jump on it.

_“Crap, what is this?”_


OOC: And there I was going to write in my action above, that Lenya will keep an eye out for the veins and use her move action to stay away from them... but figured, that she wouldn't really, while concentrating on the foe in that moment... grrr


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2005)

Toriah follows Craven and Lenya to the first wooden platform to avoid the purple veins.  The three members of the party on the black and purple surface are shivering and their armor and equipment feels heavier.

After making it to the platform, Craven and Toriah's strength returns.  Lenya remains weakened, however.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 3, 2005)

Raner peers down the shaft, hearing the shouts and the brief flash of Lenya's blast.

"What's goin on down there?  Is everyone all right?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, we are alright. Just feeling a bit weak. There was a... a horror... but I think we got it. Havn't heard anything from Kerwyn and he is out of sight now. There's another platform, which goes far deeper than this one.”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2005)

Lenya collapses.  Her armor and equipment are too heavy for her to stand.  (Lenya's current strength is 2 (8-6 =2).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

"Lenya!  What happened?" Craven says, helping Lenya out of her backpack so she's not weighted down by it.  "The weakness disappeared for me when I stepped off the stone."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2005)

"Pretty spooky, not really a place I'd like to live in," Kerwyn says as he looks around and loads his crossbow. Somewhat disheartened by the fact that he isn't invisible anymore, he starts prowling around the area, trying to find anything useful. He makes sure not to touch anything that looks like a big, bad, evil, vile thing
"You can all come down, it seems like a dead end here!"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I... don't know... the obelisk... bring me... up... away... please...”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2005)

A voice calls out from the other side of the pillar, loud enough for only Kerwin to hear,


"A dead end.  You understand completely.  

"We are all doomed.  The end is nigh.


A man carrying a large metal shield and wearing a fur-lined winter coat over Ochre robes and full plate armor walks around the pillar from the other side.  He is wearing another one of the black iron triangles with the inverted Y symbol.  At his belt is a curved short sword and a curved dagger.  He has a crossbow slung over his back.  

He looks to already be suffering from several wounds, both physical as if some great creature ripped and clawed at his flesh and clothing, as well as mental instability.  His blonde beard has a somewhat disheveled look to it, and he has a crazy look in his eyes as he continues to lecture to you on the end that is coming.


"The destroyer can be delayed but not defeated.  All we await is the coming of the Herald of the End.

"Why leave this place?  Here, there is understanding.  In other places, there will only be desolation and loss."


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2005)

Current Party Status 
Belaver (-3) 
Craven (-4) carrying Cure Moderate potion
Lenya (-6 strength)
Raner (-7) carrying cure Moderate Potion

Craven, Kerwyn, Lenya, and Toriah are also shivering in the winter-like cold.

Reptile Cultist (-30, stable, unconscious)

(Note I'm assuming Belaver used three of his cure light wounds at the beginning of the day to heal Kerwyn, Craven, and Raner)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Craven shudders a bit in the cold, then calls down to Kerwyn.*

"Kerwyn, we have to take Lenya back up, we'll be back down soon," Craven calls.  He quickly winches the group back up, avoiding any contact with the purple veins on the return trip.  Once at the top, Craven grabs one of those cloaks the group has picked up to shield himself against the cold once he goes back below.


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2005)

Once released from her armor and backpack, Lenya can stand again.  She can operate normally, just can't lift much.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2005)

"Oh, sure thing. No hurry, it's not like I'm going anywhere," Kerwyn calls back to Craven.
Then he goes over to the wounded cultists. "You okay, you look like you took a round with something nasty?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2005)

The cultist smiles, 
"A messenger of Chaos and Darkness thought I was unworthy to listen to the message.  It thought I should leave this world before my appointed time.  We disagreed."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2005)

"Seems like you won the argument," Kerwyn says with a grin. "Did you settle the matter permanently, or is the messenger going to come and try to sway you to its point of view at a later time? And what is this message you mentioned? A prophecy of the Herald's?"
Kerwyn offers his chatting partner a swig from his waterskin.


----------



## Endur (Jun 5, 2005)

"Well, we agreed to disagree.  Until you destroyed it a few moments ago.

"Thank you. 

"The message?  You need to listen quietly.  Reach out with your mind.  You can almost hear the whispers, bubbling at the edge of your subconscious.  

"This place is meant to allow you to hear the message, if you can.

"This place predates the prophesy of the coming Champion who Heralds the Doom of all things, so the message does not concern the Champion."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya stands up and weakly walks a few steps then sits down near the cavern wall, next to her backpack and armor.

_“Thanks! I think I will need some help with the carrying for a while. I'm terribly weak right now. Can hardly lift that pack.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2005)

"We have a bit of a conundrum here.  In order to get the second platform back up to the top of the black rock, I wouldn't be able to watch out for the veins.  So, I'm open for suggestions.  I could try to just climb down the rope to the bottom, then winch the platform back up, assuming Kerwyn doesn't need help right away.  Or we could do something else," Craven says.


----------



## Endur (Jun 6, 2005)

The insane cultist tells Dalamar, "I am always available to counsel the young, but for now, I must return to my communing with the Dark Lord."

The cultist goes back around to the other side of the obelisk, out of sight of the elevator, kneels on the floor, closes his eyes, slows down his breathing, and holds his palms outstretched as if he is trying to catch something.

Dalamar, after watching the cultist for a moment, goes back up the elevator, tells the party what he found, and brings the party back down with him to the bottom of the obelisk.  Going down to the bottom are: Craven, Dalamar, Lenya?, Lylamwyn?, Toriah (and anyone else who wants to go down).  Staying at the top are: Neshi and the Black Cat (both of whom dislike cold) (and anyone else who wants stay at the top).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya heads down with the others, maybe her enhanced senses could be of value, when exploring the cavern. She makes sure, that she visibly wears one of those amulets the group took from the cultists, but leaves most of her other equipment above, carrying only what weighs little to nothing.

She is particularily careful not to touch the veins again.


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2005)

Lylamwyn decides to stay up, unless somebody (preferably at least 2 persons) else does.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2005)

"He's a pretty nice guy," Kerwyn tells the others as he finishes telling about the cultist, "so don't do anything wierd to scare him, okay."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Craven raises an eyebrow, but says nothing.  "So, what else is down here?" he asks.


----------



## Endur (Jun 7, 2005)

What the party sees at the bottom of the cavern...

On what appears to be the true bottom of the collossal cavern, the stone is worked and smooth. Two symbols are carved into the floor on the western side of the cave: A two-tiered inverted ziggurat, black in color, and a flaming sun, also jet black. Rising from the middle of the cave, a pillar supports the black and violet mass of the enormous obelisk on whose surface you recently stood. On the other side of the cave, water spilling from above collects into a pool.

The black inverted ziggurat and black flaming sun symbols engraved on the floor of the cavern almost seems like protective circles, except strange. The black sun in particular seems an evil perversion of the otherwise good solar sign of light and life.

Impossible though it seems, the huge obelisk comes to a very narrow point that is balanced atop this 30 foot high stone pillar. The pillar has been carved from the rock itself and appears to be quite solid. Iron rungs, mostly free of corrosion, have been hammered into it, allowing anyone to climb to the point where pillar meets obelisk. 

An archway is carved out of the stone cavern in such a way that it seems to be nothing but a curved mass of writhing tentacles and serpents. Beyond the opening is a smooth black wall.

The water that pours down from above, spattering across the top of the obelisk, finally collects in a pool at the bottom of the cavern. About 10 feet across and perhaps 2 inches deep, it fills an imperfection in the floor's otherwise smooth surface. The water runs in a rivulet across the floor through a large crack in the cave wall, disappearing into the earth.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Interesting. Do you think this archway provides some means of passage? Well, I suppose not, otherwise the cultists would have used it.”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 7, 2005)

When Lylamwyn either sees the archway or hears the others describe it, he speculates that it might be a magical gate to somewhere else.  Perhaps its activated just by attempting to step through the darkness, or maybe there is a command word to activate it.


----------



## Xael (Jun 7, 2005)

Lylamwyn scratches his head while looking at the archway and turns to Kerwyn. "Perhaps you could ask your new friend if he knows anything about this archway. And perhaps we're better off taking him to Hommlet than the lizard. He might actually answer our questions willingly, if he's as nice guy as you said.", he says to Kerwyn, being careful that the cultist doesn't hear him.

"But this is something big., he continues and stares at the supposed portal again. "But either way, even if this is a portal, we shouldn't be going through here now. We have to go clean rest of the moathouse and report back to Hommlet."

_OOC: Lylamwyn would want somebody else to stay up on guard duty while he goes to take a look at the archway._


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 7, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, -11hp (of 40)*

Raner remains at the top of the shaft, making sure the party isn't cut off from the only way out of the cavern.

After hearing the description of the room below he remarks "They must've gone through the archway, else we'd've found 'em by now."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“You do not seriously consider stepping through this... portal, or whatever it is!? Let's go back to Hommlet, we have seen enough. Maybe Kerwyn could ask the guy, if anyone has gone through this archway.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 8, 2005)

Toriah inspects the area as the others talk, careful to avoid touching or crossing anything that looks like it shouldn't be touched or crossed. If nothing interesting catches his eye, he will climb the rungs to the top of the pillar.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2005)

Kerwyn walks over to the praying cultist. If he looks like he's praying for his spells, the thief'll wait for him to finish before speaking.
"Hey, Mr... Oh, I forgot to ask your name. I'm Kerwyn, nice to meet you," he says, extending his hand for a sake. "What's the big doorway for? Is that the way that the Herald is going to come to this world?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 8, 2005)

When Toriah climbs to the top of the rungs, he can see where the pinpoint tip of the obelisk rests on the top of the stone column.  The tip of the obelisk is so narrow that Toriah could grasp it in his hand.  

(OOC: Kerwyn does not have a clue how the cultist might be praying for spells.)

The cultist responds to Kerwyn.  

"Young acolyte, I am Master Festrath.  Please feel free to bow before addressing me.  

"The gate is relatively simple to activate.  It opens when you touch the black wall.  I do not know where the Champion can be found, so I do not know whether the Prophesied Champion of Elemental Evil will pass through the gate."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 8, 2005)

Toriah places his hands near the obelisk, but does not touch it, trying to feel its evil. If nothing exciting happens, he then climbs down and joins the others.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2005)

Kerwyn bows to Festrath.
"Where does the gate lead, oh Master Festrath?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 8, 2005)

Toriah notices that the purple veins move close to him when his body comes near the obelisk.  Toriah also notices that the purple veins do not actually enter the tip of the obelisk that interacts with the stone column, almost as if the tip is somehow different from the rest of the obelisk and the purple veins can not move there.

The cultist responds to Dalamar, "Young acolyte, there are many mysteries you will encounter in the service of the Master.  In time, you will grow in your understanding, and all will be revealed to you."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2005)

"Uh... Thanks, I guess that was helpful."
Kerwyn says, not one bit smarter than he was before getting the answer.
"So, seeing as I'm a total beginner in this acolyte stuff, could you give me the basic rundown of what we're doing down here instead of someplace sunny and warm and with good food, Master?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 8, 2005)

Toriah crouches to peer closely at the tip of the obelisk, trying to see if it's joined or somehow different from the rest of it.


----------



## Endur (Jun 9, 2005)

Toriah can't tell if its different or how it is joined.  (what is Toriah using for a light source?)


The cultist responds to Kerwyn's query, "It is normal for the old to give the young orders without explaining themselves.  However, today is a good day, and I am happy to explain our purpose.  

"As you will recall, we came here under the leadership of Master Thaque.  However, when the Dragon attacked, instead of fleeing, Thaque insanely attacked the Dragon and was eaten.  

"With Thaque dead, I am now in charge of the expedition.  Our mission is to explore these ancient ruins and look for clues."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 9, 2005)

Toriah climbs back down the rungs and says to the others, "It's pretty funny, this stone thin'. You shoul' maybe go check i' ou'."

[He's using ambient light, i.e., from torches others are holding, if any. If there is none, then he didn't climb up. He also has no skill whatsoever with stone or masonry, just checking it for curiosity's sake.]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 9, 2005)

"Oh, right, that's how it was. You are soooo wise, Master."
Kerwyn smiles and turns to leave, but turns back in the same move.
"Uh, what were we looking clues for?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 9, 2005)

The cultist smiles, "Clues to the Secrets of the Ancients, of course.  Our forefathers knew many mysteries which they neglected to share with us.  So we must find out the hard way, by searching out their abandoned places and finding what they left behind.
"I could not create an Obelisk like this, so perfectly balanced.  I do not even have a clue how they did it. Not even our Master of the Temple could create this place.  But there are clues here, clues to recovering the skills and powers our ancestors had."


Toriah had enough light from torches and lanterns to see what he could.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya sits down on the opposite side of the cavern, out of sight of the cultist, and waits for Kerwyn to finish his conversation, hoping, that he gains some insight into the purpose of this dark place... and that he will not succumb to its vileness, while he does. Her fingers absentmindedly run over the medaillon worn around her neck, the one her mother gave her, when she left.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 9, 2005)

"Aah, right, that's how it was. Master has such a great memory. Some day I hope to be as great as master is," Kerwyn says. "So what are you doing now? Hoping the Obelisk doesn't fall on us?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 9, 2005)

Toriah settles down to wait as well, leaning casually against the side of the cavern.


----------



## Endur (Jun 9, 2005)

The cultist replies, "I am listening.  In a place like this, if you are quiet enough, you might be able to hear the whispers of the Dark Lord.  Now I have answered enough questions for one day, I must return to my listening."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 9, 2005)

"Ah, sorry to bother you, Master," Kerwyn says with a bow before going over to the rest of his friends.

"So, it seems like the guy, he's the Festrath from the journal we found, and his band of merry cultists came here seeking for Long Lost Knowledge, and got surrounded. He says this place allows one to hear the words of the Dark Lord, and he's listening right now, though his hearing isn't one of the best.
Oh, and that door opens by touching the black thingy."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

*Lenya*

After a while, Lenya feels strong enough to stand again and takes a closer look at the symbolic carvings in the western part of the cave.

She will try to _detect magic_ near them, carefully avoiding to look at the obelisk, while she does. Afterwards, she will search the area around them very carefully (Take 20).

_“Do we have ink and paper or parchment? We could make a drawing of these signs here to ask some of the wiser folks in town about them, once we are back.”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 10, 2005)

Lenya detects magic on the two symbols, avoiding the Obelisk.  

Both of the symbols radiate strong magical auras.  Looking at the Black Sun symbol causes you to be disturbed and on edge (Necromancy aura).  The two-tiered inverted Ziggurat does not affect you (unable to identify the aura).   Lenya also detected a strong magical aura on the gate.  Lenya detected magic on two weapons the Cultist carries, a short sword and a dagger (minor magical auras, probably +1 weapons), as well as a third minor item she could not see.  

The cultist comes over, stands on the Black Sun symbol for a minute, then walks to the the inverted pyramid symbol and stands there for a minute.  The Cultist is mostly silent, but you hear him mumbling something about "the Dark Lord."  Even the Cultist looks uncomfortable when approaching the Black Sun, and when standing on it, he appears to be under some stress, emotions scurrying across his face.  While standing on the two-tiered Ziggurat symbol, he draws forth his dagger and looks at it and flips it over and calls out loud, "Festrath serves the Dark Lord".  The cultist then goes back behind the stone column and returns to whatever he was doing before.      

Lylamwyn isn't sure, but he thinks the Black Sun causes mental instability, and standing on it might drive someone insane (Spellcraft check 16+14=30, Knowledge Arcana check 17+12=29).  Lylamwyn is not sure what the upside down black ziggurat is meant to do, but he believes it is called an "Obex" and it was one of the symbols of worship for one of the Dead Gods of the destroyed Suel Imperium, an evil deity known as Tharzidun   (Spellcraft check 13+14=27, Knowledge Religion check 16+6=22).  

Does Lenya or anyone else touch or stand on either of the symbols?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

After having felt the evil of the symbol, and after having seen how even the cultist reacted to them, Lenya has absolutely no interest to touch or stand on them. After Llylamwyn pointed out his thoughts, this lack of interest grew even stronger.

_“What now?”_ the young Rhennee asks her companions instead.


----------



## Xael (Jun 10, 2005)

"I have some perchament in my backpack, but no ink unfortunately. But there has to be ink and a pen somewhere around here, since the cultists were able to write in the journal..."

Lylamwyn leans closer to others and speaks in a silent voice, hoping that the cultist doesn't hear him. "I don't think we can leave this man wandering around here. He might just accidentally open the portal that leads who-knows-where, or do something equally disturbing. But I don't think that he's going to leave voluntarily either. Though he seems far more intelligent and knowledgeable person - if you ignore the fact that he's obviously quite insane - than the stinky lizard, so it might be wise to try to capture him instead. Then we need to quickly clean the rest of the mouthouse and get out of here and back to Hommlet. We could also just ignore the rest of the moathouse, it's clear that we need to go back to Hommlet quite soon. We can't afford to get killed here."

"This whole obelisk and portal thing is way out of our league. We need to consult Lord Burne, and if he doesn't know what to do with them, he should be able to contact someone who does."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, I agree. And I don't know if we can afford it or not, but I simply do not want to get killed here... or anywhere else, for that matter. Maybe Kerwyn can ask to borrow his sword and dagger for a moment, it should be easier to subdue him without weapons.”_


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 10, 2005)

"Oh well, it was nice chatting with him while it still lasted," Kerwyn says with a mischievous grin. He starts heading towards where Master Festrath is.... and hops on the black ziggurat symbol, just to see what happens.


----------



## Endur (Jun 10, 2005)

Nothing noticable happens to Kerwyn when he steps on the black ziggurat symbol.

Is Kerwyn saying anything or making any particular gestures with his hands (or trying to pray for spells or cast spells) while standing on the black symbol?

Current party location:
at the bottom of the Obelisk: Craven, Kerwyn, Lenya, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and insane cultist
at the top of the Shaft: Belaver, Raner, Neshi, and the Black Cat


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 10, 2005)

Toriah shrugs amiably. "I'm no' thrilled abou' this, but I'll do m' part."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 11, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, -11hp (of 40)*

Raner looks over at Belaver, then down the shaft, then back at Belaver.

"Jus how long d'ya figure they're gonna wander 'roun down there 'fore coming back up?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2005)

Kerwyn waves his hands around, like a bird trying to take flight for the first time. Then he tries standing on one foot and mumbling some total gibberish.
"And here I was hoping something nice would happen. I'm not going to say 'Kerwyn serves the Dark Lord', though, that'd be stupid."
Of course, Kerwyn just said it before he left the circle. 

If nothing still happens, he'll walk over to Master Festrath.
"Master, I think the others are planning a rebel. Can you borrow me your superior weapons so I can subtly take care of the leader to smother their willingness?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 11, 2005)

Festrath responds to Kerwyn, "They must be punished for their insolence.

"Do you like my new dagger?"  Festrath shows Kerwyn a curved Dagger, on one side of it is engraved the name Festrath.

"Acolyte, you can have a dagger just like this, you don't need mine.  Go back and stand on the black obex again and wave your hands the way you did last time, only this time call out to mighty Tharzidun instead of calling out to the Dark Lord.  Call him by name and he'll give you your own dagger."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2005)

"Hmm... Seems nice indeed, but I think I'd rather have a sword like you have. Fits a bit better in the hand, you know."


----------



## Endur (Jun 11, 2005)

The cultist draws out a curved short sword with a sharp edge.  "Ahhh, yes, my sword.  I'd had it for years.  It is reliable and does good work.  Young acolyte, you can borrow it to deal with the insolent slaves.  

"You should get your own dagger from mighty Tharzidun.  In the future, there is no other weapon that I would choose to wield.

"The blade is smaller, but more useful for sacrifices or for sticking in holes between armor plates.


Festrath hands the shortsword to Kerwyn.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2005)

"Thank you, Great Master," Kerwyn says and bows to the now-less-armed cultist. He goes to the others, waving his new toy and smiling like a child that got something really nice.
When he gets to the others, he whispers: "Craven, I'm going to pretend to stick the business end of this baby into you, so you pretend to die, okay? And when I call him over to sacrifice you in the honor of the Dark Lord, we gang on him and beat him senseless before has a chance to react. Neh?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Very good, I knew you could convince him to part with it for a moment,”_ Lenya says approvingly. _“I guess we can just attack him now, no need for the charade.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 12, 2005)

Toriah's eyebrow shoot up at Kerwyn's plan. "Uh . . ." He looks at the others, fingering the crossbow perched on his shoulder.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 12, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Raner looks over at Belaver, then down the shaft, then back at Belaver.
> 
> "Jus how long d'ya figure they're gonna wander 'roun down there 'fore coming back up?"




"Too long."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2005)

Craven actually approved of Kerwyn's ability to defuse the situation without additional bloodshed.  A little healthy trickery to get this man out and perhaps in a position where he could give them more information on the cult was welcome.  He nods to Kerwyn, promising a nice death scene.  When Kerwyn gives the signal, he gives a horrific scream fit to wake the dead.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 12, 2005)

Toriah jumps at the sound and then glares at Kerwyn.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya positions herself as far away from 'dead Craven' as possible, while retaining a good view, and more importantly, line of fire.


----------



## Endur (Jun 12, 2005)

Festrath comes over.  "Excellent work, Young Acolyte.  I sense that he still lives.  You did well to leave him among the living, for now we can sacrifice him to the great obelisk.  
"Once the great obelisk received hundreds of sacrifices in a day.  Its power is such that first it drains the strength of a living creature pressed against it, then it drains the life, finally it drains the very soul of a creature pressed against it."

Festrath has come over and is reaching down to grab Craven by the armor.

Initiative Surprise Round
16 Toriah fires a crossbow bolt at Festrath, but, aiming to avoid hitting Craven, misses Festrath (To hit: 16+5-4=17 vs. ac 19 miss) 
12 Lylamwyn casts _magic missile_ and two missiles hit the cultist (dmg 7)
10 Kerwyn backstabs Festrath with his own sword, but the blade is turned aside by Festrath's armor (to hit: 9+6+2=17 vs. ac 19) 
9 Lenya:  Hurls ghastly flames at Festrath (To hit: 8+6=14 vs. Touch AC 9, hit dmg 10, will save 14+mods vs. dc 17, Festrath is unaffected by fright)
3 Craven attempts to grapple and pin Festrath (Touch attack 17+ mods success, pin attempt 4+6=10 vs. 1+7=8), Craven pulls Festrath down to the ground, rolls over, and pins him.     

Initiative Round 1
16 Toriah drops his crossbow, draws his rapier, and moves up to strike the cultist if necessary 
12 Lylamwyn blasts Festrath with _magic missile_ again and two missiles hit the cultist (dmg 5):
10 Kerwyn stabs Festrath again with his own sword, this time penetrating the armor (to hit: 20, confirms 12+6+2=20 vs. ac 19, dmg 11, and steals the spell _Random Action_)
9 Lenya: Hurls ghastly flames at Festrath (To hit: 14+6=20 vs. Touch AC 9, hit dmg 9, will save 6+mods vs. dc 17, Festrath is shaken)
7 The bleeding Festrath calls out


"Please don't kill me.  I'll leave.  I'll do as Ysslansh said.  I can help you.  The secrets I know will help you."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

*Lenya*

As the cultist grabs down to get ahold of Craven, Lenya's hand once again begins to be engulfed in ghastly flames, which shortly thereafter are hurled towards Festrath.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 12, 2005)

Toriah, greatly surprised that the plan worked, brings his crossbow to bear and fires it at the cultist. He shouts as he attacks, "Are we tryin' t' keep 'im _alive_?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 12, 2005)

Belaver and Raner can't hear the activity of the other members of the party because of the waterfall.  They are not sure, but it could be that someone deep in the shaft just released a horrific scream.


----------



## Xael (Jun 12, 2005)

Lylamwyn fires two _Magic Missiles_ at the cultist, not wanting to accidentally kill this with more powerful spells.

If the cultist isn't dealt with before his next turn, he'll fire two additional missiles.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2005)

Kerwyn stabs the cultist withi his new toy, aiming for one of the special places which drain his victims of spell energy.
"Sorry, 'Master', but I think we really need you to surrender."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2005)

Toriah drops his crossbow to draw his rapier, thinking that would be a surer way to _not_ kill the cultist.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Craven tries to twist away from the cultist's grip and instead attempt to wrench the man's arms behind him so he can be subdued.  "There will be no sacrifices today," he growls softly.


----------



## Endur (Jun 13, 2005)

The bleeding Festrath calls out


"Please don't kill me.  I'll leave.  I'll do as Ysslansh said.  I can help you.  The dark secrets I know will help you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

"Good, good," Craven says sternly as he holds the cultist from squirming.  "Someone take the rope from my pack and tie him up.  You, sir, will be telling us a great many of your secrets, but I doubt anything you say will do much to mitigate the evil you've done here."


----------



## Endur (Jun 13, 2005)

Craven's thoughts drift away from the scene of evil cultists and dark temples to memories of brighter days.

Craven remembers a day soon after he started taking martial lessons from the Temple of St. Cuthbert and before Xaod descended into alcoholism.

In between lessons in swordplay, the veteran crusader Xaod lectured Craven on Good and Evil.  "Evil turns upon itself.  The good are selfless and serve others.  The evil ones are selfish and serve only themselves."  One hundred times or more, Xaod repeated those words Craven.  To the point where Craven could recite them in his sleep.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“That worked rather well. Make sure to take his dagger from him! And any other weapons he might be carrying.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2005)

"Are y' sure it's safe?" Toriah asks. "C'n he cas' spells tied up? An' who is this 'Ysslansh'?" He bends to pick up his crossbow.


----------



## Endur (Jun 13, 2005)

Festrath with wide eyes asks, 
"You don't know Ysslansh?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2005)

"Uh . . ." Toriah says gracefully. He glances at the others. "No . . . leas', no' by tha' name." He gets closer to Festrath. "Shoul' I?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 14, 2005)

Festrath begins to talk quickly, almost uncontrollably.

"My secrets you desire.  But Ysslansh you do not know.
No no no, that won't do, won't do AT ALL!
Words, words, words do nothing! Be nothing!
From nothing did you come, and to nothing you will return!
Ha hah hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!
We can live under the shadow of the Dark Lord himself! He speaks to us through his dreams!
Speak his name and be blessed!
Light the incense and see the truth!
Feel free to eat of the blessed fruit, or drink of the water.
You will never find the gem." 



In addition to his +1 dagger and +1 short sword, his masterwork full plate armor, his masterwork large metal shield, his amulet, and his fur lined cloak, Festrath also had a scroll on him.  The scroll contained the following message written in the common tongue.
_
We shall soon strike against the perfidious Fire Temple! Return quickly, Master Festrath, and revel in the blight! The cold waters of the caldera lust for the flesh and bones of the heretics! Waves pound relentlessly! Soon we shall have the favor of the Doomdreamers, and the Triad itself! 
Mistress Kelashein
_


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya sighs visibly. _“With every step forward, more questions reveal themselves. We really need to find out what's going on here. Let's go back!”_


----------



## Xael (Jun 14, 2005)

"I agree, let's get back to Hommlet. We can always come back to deal with the rest later.", Lylamwyn says. "And maybe we should knock him out, he'll attract the Dragon if he keeps babbling nonsense.", he continues, pointing at Festrath.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Craven doesn't care to listen to the man's babbling any further.  His insanity was sad, but also grating on the ears.  He takes out a handkerchief and gags the man.

_Did others in the temple ever think that such evil existed?  This is surely an evil of legend, of great renown.  I fear to think how long this has existed.  And to destroy it may cause more harm than good..._

"Right, up we go," Craven says, hauling the raving man along to the lift.


----------



## Endur (Jun 14, 2005)

The party rejoins Belaver, Raner, Neshi, and the Black Cat at the top of the shaft.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 14, 2005)

"Alright.  So, we're going to try to get back to Hommlet, past the dragon, while lugging a babbling lunatic?  How?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 14, 2005)

"And carrying two bodies. If we kill the lizard now and don't bother to drag him with us that is, because if we don't, we'll have to drag him with us too.", Lylamwyn notes.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I'm all for getting rid of the lizard!”_ Lenya says. _“He would just be a burden to us and why should such an evil person deserve any better.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 14, 2005)

"Let's take a better look at the exit and see how far from the moathouse it is.  If the dragon is watching the moathouse, sneaking out may not be so difficult."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

"Indeed.  We have more than one exit now, and it would be best to circle _very_ wide to avoid the dragon.  If we can keep from being ambused by... wildlife, then that seems the safest and surest course," Craven says.  "As for the lizard, we need not kill him in cold blood.  Killing a bound prisoner dimishes us all.  We can give him a chance to go quietly, and if he attempts to escape, we can deal with him then."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 14, 2005)

"Let 'im go?  We do that an' he'll just be waiting to ambush us when we come back."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

"I never said anything about letting him go.  He'll be going _with us_, and if he gives us any trouble after he's given us his word..." Craven points out, trailing off suggestively.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Letting him go is no option. But what do you think we should do now? I think we should take the chance and explore the catacombs, while we are here. Really, we also shouldn't leave those ghouls around, who knows what the presence of that obelisk will do with them, if there is noone left to stop them from coming here?”_


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 15, 2005)

Toriah listens to the others, then shakes his head a bit. "It's no' like we coul' get more people t' come with us if we wen' back t' town. Unless there's some reason t' take _them_"--he indicates the prisoners--"back righ' away, we may as well stay . . ." He trails off, unsure.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2005)

"We could just look through all the places left, it's not like we are in any special hurry. Well, people at the Wench might grow worried, but still. Besides, now we have our very own, personal trap detector," Kerwyn says, glancing at Festrath.


----------



## Endur (Jun 15, 2005)

The party heads up the stairs, turns left, and enter travels seventy feet west until they enter an ancient crypt.  

Dismal and cold (but nowhere near as cold as the Shaft), this dusty cobweb-filled chamber has all the trappings of a crypt.  Sarcophagi are stored in the shadow-filled alcoves along the walls.  

A single ghoul approaches the party.


"Foooood.  Gives ussss Fooooddd."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I suddenly have a new idea what we could do with the stinky one up there...”_


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2005)

"I'd be all for the idea, except I like the idea of feeding ghouls even less than I like the stench."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I thought we kill, well... destroy them, anyways, so what does it matter?”_

The faint fiendish glare in Lenya's eyes is a little disturbing as she speaks, but it is gone as fast as it appeared.

_“Well... maybe you are right. Even a black-hearted evil cultist should not deserve such a fate, we should just kill him swiftly after we have dealt with the ghouls.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2005)

"Let death be clean and quick," Craven says, and sets his shield and grips his sword tightly.  He slides up to the ghoul, and attempts to sever its head cleanly.


----------



## Endur (Jun 15, 2005)

The party sees several ghoulish and ghastly undead emerging from Sarcophagi.  

Initiative Round 1
25: Kerwyn fires a crossbow at the ghoul, hitting it in the chest(10+ vs. flat footed ac 12, dmg 2)
22: Neshi guards Belaver.
20: Lenya positions herself in the rear and blasts the ghoul with witchcraft (20+ threat, 10+ confirm (no crit b/c undead), dmg 8)
19: Belaver slings a stone at the ghoul (20+ threatens, 7+ would confirm but undead are immune to crits, dmg 2)
19: Toriah fires a crossbow at the ghoul, hitting it in the chest, it falls to the ground (8+5=13 vs. flat footed ac 12, dmg 2)
10: Lylamwyn fires a crossbow at a ghoul emerging from a sarcophagi, hitting it solidly(15+=13 vs. flat footed ac 12, dmg 8)
8: Two Ghasts lurk in the back of the room watching, the fight.  Gnaw yells out, "Eat them!"
7: 3 remaining Ghouls charge Craven and Raner.  Two bite Craven (20+/10 hit, but do not confirm, 17+2+2=21 hits, dmg 10, fort save 8+7=15, 7+7=14, passes both), the third ghoul attempts to bite Raner, but misses(7+).  
7: Raner attempts to carve up a ghoul with his axe, but the blow fails to penetrate the ghoul's tough skin (6+7=13 vs. ac 16-2=14 miss)
2: Craven attempts to behead a ghoul with his sword, but the sword fails to penetrate the ghoul's tough skin (4+7 +1 smite=12 vs. ac 16-2=14 miss)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

*Lenya*

Moving backwards to take advantage of her good range and darkvision, Lenya looks for a safe spot to attack the ghoul from there.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 15, 2005)

*Raner, -11hp (of 40).*

~Round 1~
Raner moves up alongside Craven to intercept the ghoul and takes a swing at it with his axe.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 16, 2005)

Toriah growls softly as he loads his crossbow. He fires at the one he has the clearest shot of.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 16, 2005)

Belaver draws backwards, loading and firing his sling at the nearest clear target.  Neshi stays by him, as he orders, since her poison cannot kill that which is already dead.


----------



## Xael (Jun 16, 2005)

*Round 1*

Lylamwyn moves backwards and shoots at a (preferably already wounded) ghoul/ghast.


----------



## Endur (Jun 16, 2005)

(ooc: Is Craven wearing the full plate armor you found, it will fit Craven)

Initiative Round 2
25: Kerwyn fires a crossbow at a ghoul fighting Craven, the ghouls falls to the ground(16+ vs. ac 14, dmg 3)
22: Neshi guards Belaver.
20: Lenya positions herself in the rear and destroys the other ghoul fighting Craven with witchcraft (15+ hits, dmg 12)
19: Belaver slings a stone at the ghoul fighting Raner, but misses (4+ miss)
19: Toriah fires a crossbow at the ghoul fighting Raner, hitting it in the arm (14+5=13 vs. ac 14, dmg 1)
10: Lylamwyn fires a crossbow at a ghoul, hitting it(17+ vs. ac 14, dmg 2)
8: The Two Ghasts lurking in the back of the room flee into an dark alcove along the southern wall
7: The last ghoul attempts to bite and claw Raner, but misses with the bite and claws(7+, 7+, 3+).  
7: Raner attempts to carve up a ghoul with his axe and beheads the ghoul (20+ threat, 3+ would not confirm, dmg 13) and moves toward the alcove
2: Craven pursues the Ghasts to the alcove and sees that the ghasts have fled down a narrow winding tunnel of rough earth out the back of the alcove (Craven is only twenty or thirty feet behind the Ghasts)

The combat is over ... unless the party pursues quickly down the tunnel


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 16, 2005)

~Round 3~
Raner moves to the mouth of the tunnel, looking for the fleeing ghasts.

"Should we chase 'em down or do you think we'd just be walkin inta a trap?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2005)

"Hey, I'm getting pretty good with this," Kerwyn says, admiring his own marksmanship. Kerwyn won't initiate a pursue, but if others dash after the ghasts, he'll follow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

OOC - Craven would be wearing it, I'll go make relavant modifications on his character sheet.

"I think we can get them if we pursue!  Let's be careful and we can get rid of these monstrosities!" Craven calls.


----------



## Endur (Jun 16, 2005)

ooc: usual question regarding who is carrying the light sources and who is minding the prisoner.  Lylamwyn, Toriah, Kerwyn, Craven, and Raner have their hands full.  Belaver and Lenya are the only ones who have an extra hand available to carry a light source.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 17, 2005)

Belaver carries a light source, watches the prisoner, and does not pursue.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

Since others will be carrying her stuff, Lenya will gladly carry a torch for them, if she can handle it with her current strength.

_“They have nowhere to run, we'll hunt them down, but let us be careful, so we don't run into a trap!”_

Lenya will stay in a safe position, where she is most useful to the group, working her magic unhindered.


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2005)

Somewhere else

Night time

The wagons are circled around a fire, for protection.

The protection wasn't enough.

Orcs prowl the encampment, looting and pillaging.

The defenders were slain or taken prisoner.

In the middle of the camp, stands a creature of darkness.

Seven feet tall.  Black as night.  Covered in spikes and horns.

The humanoid shaped creature of darkness holds one of the prisoners in its hand by the neck.

The prisoner gasps out, "We're on a peaceful ... diplomatic mission."

A deep voice emerges from the creature (or maybe there is a person inside the creature) saying, 

"If this is a diplomatic mission, where is the ambassador?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2005)

Initiative Round 3
25: Kerwyn moves forward, following Craven and Raner
22: Neshi guards Belaver.
20: Lenya moves forward while carrying a heavy torch, catching up to Raner
19: Belaver guards Festrath
19: Toriah moves forward with Kerwyn
10: Lylamwyn moves foward after Toriah
8: The Two Ghasts keep on running
7: Raner catches up to Craven
2: Craven runs through the catacombs, unable to see, but following the sounds of the fleeing Ghasts and stumbling through the darkness.  There are openings and branching tunnels in every direction.  But you think you are still following the ghasts.

Rough party order in the tunnel: 
1: Craven (dark, can't see but can hear ghasts, 30 to 60' behind ghasts)
2: (30' to 60' behind Craven, darkvision, can't see Craven, but can hear him) Raner
3:  Kerwyn (5' behind Raner)
4: Toriah (5' behind Kerwyn)
5: Lenya with Torch (5' behind Toriah)
6: Lylamwyn (5' behind Lenya)


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2005)

After a minute of chasing through the dark (and stumbling through the darkness for Craven), the rest of the party catches up to Craven.  Craven has lost the sounds of the running ghouls once he entered a large rough hewn cavern.

The flickering light of Lenya's torch makes this cave look particularly strange.

This cave seems cut at strange angles, creating disturbing shadows, and wierd seemingly impossible bends and curves.  The stone is a cloudy purple color.  Rising from floor to ceiling is a tall, four-sided column, natural but extensively carved so that each side supports a different graven image.  Before the column is an altar made of dull, porous slightly corroded black rock, sitting atop a 1-foot high platform of black stone speckled with violet.  The room is cold -- a soul numbing chill that grips one's very heart, as well as one's sanity.  It is a fact, rather than a mere judgment, that this is an evil place.

The four-sided column looks identical to the one you found in the room with the shaft, except this column is three times the size (9' tall instead of 3' tall).

Lenya detects moderate magic on the column (the column in the shaft area had lingering magic), she detects a strong magical aura all around you in the catacombs (there was also a strong aura of magic all around you in the shaft), and is stunned by the overshelmingly powerful magical aura of the altar.  

Craven detects a lingering aura of evil on the column, a strong aura of evil all around you in the catacombs (there was also a strong aura of evil all around you in the shaft), and is stunned by the overwhelming aura of evil from the altar.

Kerwyn, thanks to his magical glasses, realizes that there are tiny differences between this four-sided column and the one in the shaft.  Almost before the others realize what he is doing, Kerwyn touches the carved hilt of the sword of the black carved armored warrior, pulls, and a hidden drawer is revealed.  Kerwyn pulls out a small black sphere that radiates a magical aura of moderate strength (the magical item that Lenya detected in the column and identical to a black sphere you found earlier in the chest).  

Searching the other three sides of the column, Kerwyn and Toriah find three more hidden drawers.  On the green robed and masked man, Kerwyn and Toriah find a skin-covered black drum.  On the red hooded man wearing high boots and a doublet, they find a set of silver chimes.  On the indigo robed man covered in strange sigils (still impossible for Lylamwyn to read), they find a bronze brazier and three chunks of incense.  The items in the other three drawers do not radiate magic.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 17, 2005)

Toriah gasps with the cold. "Wha' d'you think we shoul' do with all this?" he asks, motioning to the objects they found.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 17, 2005)

"Probably used in some foul ritual on that altar there.  We should be gettin rid of 'em."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Good job, Kerwyn!”_ Lenya comments the finding of the black sphere. _“I wonder what all these items are good for, but it's surely better, if we have them secured, instead of having them here in this place.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Craven was attempting to breathe shallowly in this evil place, though his body demanded great gasps of air after running through darkened corridors in heavy armor.  He almost blacked out for a minute before he settled for steady breaths in and out of his nose.  "Whether the items are evil or not, perhaps my temple could assist in discovering their purpose.  It is possible they are not... or that if they are, they could be converted to good purposes.  At least they can be properly destroyed if they could not be redeemed," Craven says after he catches his breath.  

He pauses for a minute, taking in the terrible beauty of the evil column, bile rising in his throat.  _I just ran in here, in the dark, blindly and stupidly as any green recruit.  That was an idiotic thing you did.  You could have fallen into a pit and ended up as ghoul food, or worse, your companions could of,_ Craven thinks to himself, color rising in his cheeks.  _Come on, say it you great fool._

"I must apologize for running in here.  It was a stupid thing to put all of you as well as myself in unknown danger.  We don't know a fraction of what we must yet to put this evil to rest, and we will not learn it if I'm charging off into the darkness.  I beg forgiveness," Craven says finally, going to one knee and bowing his head.  Even if the others didn't realize the danger they were in, he should have.  It was only honorable to ask for their forgiveness for his nearly fatal blunder.


----------



## Endur (Jun 18, 2005)

King Belvor's Noble Council
The Royal Court of Furyondy

Five of the chairs are filled.  The King's chair is empty, as it has been ever since Prince Thrommel was lost at the battle of Emridy Meadows, and the King was drained of interest in governing.  Likewise, the Marshall's chair is also empty, even though Furyondy has no shortage of able generals, for the King has never appointed a replacement for his son, hoping against hope that his son may return some day.

Baroness Scheredenn of Littleberg is speaking.  "The separatists in Veluna are watching our every action.  How we react to this 'King Urthgan of the Kron Hills' is a matter of critical importance!  The separatists will seize upon any pretext to avoid joining Veluna and Furyondy as one nation."

Sir Radiur Nelonshir of Kalinstren responds, "Officially, neither the Kron Hills nor the City of Verbobonc are under the dominion of our Royal Majesty.  The Gnomes paid taxes to Viscount Langard of Verbobonc.  Their announcement that they will no longer pay taxes to the Viscount is not our concern.  This is a problem for Verbobonc."

Toj Remarukus of Willip adds, "Yet Verbobonc and Veluna both look to our leadership and example.  It was a good action, I think, for the Baroness's husband to send Cerenelly as our ambassador to the Gnome King Urthgan of the Kron Hills.  If anyone could persuade King Urthgan of the wisdom of reconcillation, it would be Cerenelly." 

Baroness Scheredenn of Littleberg is speaking.  "Thank you.  But what if the Gnomes ignore Cerenelly?  The Gnomish Trade Federation of the Kron Hills is preaching that 'Taxes are Evil.'  The foolishness that begins in the Kron Hills may breed fanaticism and intransigence.  If civil war breaks out between Verbobonc and the Kron Hills, can we afford to not take a side?  The Gnomes may be short, but they can be very obstinant."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 18, 2005)

Toriah looks uncomfortable at Craven's display. He glances at the others before motioning for Craven to stand. "Tha's wha' y' have companions for!" he says, trying to be cheerful and joking, though Craven's actions combined with the cold evil of the place have shaken him. "We're there t' help you fight th' dangers an' darknesses. You don' need t' ask forgiveness." He tries to smile reassuringly.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2005)

"Cheer up, man," Kerwyn says and walks over to the kneeling Craven. "I've got enough trouble with the cold, are you trying to make my feelings the same color as my lips?"
Kerwyn slaps the paladin friendly on the back - and regrets it, when he is painfully reminded that there was a layer of metal between his hand and Craven's back.


----------



## Endur (Jun 18, 2005)

Back in the crypt, Belaver, Neshi, and the black cat guard the bound prisoner Festrath.

Holding his lantern in one hand and shining it down the tunnel, Belaver does not see the the torch-lit party returning yet.

But he hears the sounds of people quietly walking towards him from the direction the party left in.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2005)

As he sees no sign of the torches the party carried, nor hears their voices, Belaver will close the lantern's hood and step to the side of the passage, hoping that if those approaching are not his friends, they will not notice him.


----------



## Endur (Jun 19, 2005)

As Belaver lurks in the crypt with Neshi, the Black Cat, and the prisoner Festrath, he hears the footsteps coming closer.  He begins to smell an awful smell (different than the reptile smell, but just as bad).  He is feeling ill, as he overhears a conversation.

"Workssss every time.  Heroes kill ghouls, but can't run fast enough to catch ghasstttsss."

"Out of ghoulllsss we are.  No more ghoulllss.  Heroes kill ghasts next time.  I'm hungry."

"Less ghouls means more fooddddsss for us.  Heroes not kill ghasts if we make more ghouls.  We eat.  Heroes are in the strange room, not guarding foood any more." 

Belaver thinks it sounds like the two creatures are leaving the crypts, heading back towards the room where the party rested and fought the cultists and left the tied up reptile.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2005)

Belaver draws Neshi to his side, softly muttering out the words to a Barkskin which he shares with his companion.  The second spell, he prepares to convert into a summoning; his intent is to draw an earth elemental behind the creatures with just enough time for it to appear before they can reach him.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2005)

"So what do we do with this?" Kerwyn says, flipping the black sphere in the air and catching it.


----------



## Endur (Jun 19, 2005)

As Dalamar tosses the black sphere into the air, he gains the impression that it is intended for throwing.  Although in some ways the black sphere seems a little fragile, like it would break if thrown against a hard surface.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2005)

"Hey, this thing really feels like it wants to fly. Wonder if I should try smashing it on the head of that whatwashisname ghoul that was the boss of the others?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 19, 2005)

"Preferably not.", Lylamwyn comments, with his voice drifting slightly towards desperation. "I could hold it for now, since it's a magical item of unknown origin and effects. It might also be very valuable.", he continues while extending his hand towards Kerwyn.

_ *And I definetly don't want you to start throwing it around without knowing what it'll do.*_

"But what do we do now? Should we go back or start a systemical search of these catacombs?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2005)

"Valuable? Then I better not hand this to you. You never know what a sneaky warlock like you might do," Kerwyn says, moving the sphere protectively away from Lylamwyn and eyeing the elf suspiciously.


----------



## Endur (Jun 19, 2005)

The oblvious ghasts do not notice Belaver or his companions as he quietly casts the Barkskin spell.  Even Festrath is quiet, as if he too does not wish to draw the attraction of the horrible-smelling ghasts.

The ghasts do notice the small earth elemental that Belaver summons behind them.

The ghasts fall to the ground and grovel in front of the summoned Earth Elemental.

"Great One honors us with its presence.  What are your orders, O powerful servant of Ogremoch?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 19, 2005)

Lylamwyn frowns. "Aren't students usually expected to do what teachers tell them to do?", he says, not sounding surprised at all.

*I seriously need to charm him.*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Guys? Let's just get on with the search, okay?”_ Lenya says, slightly annoyed and also anxious to put the last ghasts to rest.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2005)

Belaver commands the elemental to demand that the ghasts leave this place, hoping that its intelligence is enough to formulate such a command.


----------



## Endur (Jun 19, 2005)

The elemental speaks in a language that neither Belaver nor the Ghasts understand (Terran).  The elemental then points towards the exit.  

The Ghasts crawl and scurry out of the crypts in the direction that the elemental pointed.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 20, 2005)

Raner looks around, just now noticing that Belaver didn't follow in persuit of the ghasts.  

"Aye, we should get to searchin.  Those smelly undead've got to be round here somewhere.  But first we should go back for Belaver.   We don't want them finding him before we find them."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 20, 2005)

Toriah agrees with Lenya. "Le's keep going for now. An' stop playin' aroun'! We have enough to worry abou' withou' you two fightin'."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2005)

Kerwyn hands the sphere to Lylamwyn, muttering in displease as he does.


----------



## Endur (Jun 20, 2005)

The party successfully rejoins Belaver without further incident.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2005)

Belaver informs the party of what transpired, noting that "It seems that these cultists will obey even the most pitiful of elemental beings."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya begins to laugh, but quickly stifle's her laughter.

_“Nicely done, Belaver. I really would have liked to see that. Where did you send them again?”_

She also tells the halfling what the group has found in the catacombs so far.


----------



## Endur (Jun 22, 2005)

The party returns to the room where they left the Reptile, to see if the Reptile is ok.

The party discovers Gnaw and another ghast eating a gnoll body in the room where they left the Reptile.  

The party is at the entrance to the room, and there is no other exit.  The ghasts are trapped and can not flee this time.  

The reptile rolls over and stands (its ropes must have been cut earlier).  Its many wounds do not seem to be slowing it down at all.  A yellowish liquid drips from its mouth.  It smells even worse then before (and Lylamwyn feels sick).

Round 1
25: Kerwyn casts Shield and moves inside the room, staying away from the ghasts for now.
19: Craven stands next to Kerwyn and holds his attack until the Ghasts move forward.
18: Raner waiting just inside the doorway, fighting defensively with expertise.
12: Neshi guards.
11: Lenya blasts the reptile (15+ hit, dmg 11)
10: The un-named ghast says pessimistically, "Trapped like rats."  Gnaw replies, "Rats Gnaw to be free."  Gnaw, Reptile, and un-named ghast move into melee combat.  Reptile tries to bite Kerwyn, Gnaw tries to bite Craven, and unnamed ghast tries to bite Raner (17+5=22 vs. AC 18, Kerwyn dmg 10 paralyzed (fort dc 15, 9+1=10) and infected with ghoul fever (fort dc 15, 1+1=2), 20+/11+5 vs. Craven dmg 4 paralyzed (fort dc 15, 4+7=11), does not confirm, 5+ vs. Raner misses).
10: Raner attacks the un-named ghast, fighting defensively with expertise and misses due to excessive coughing (7+, miss).
10: Craven (paralyzed 4 rounds) stands still.       
7: Belaver slings a stone at one of the ghasts, but misses (6+7=13 vs. ac 17).
6: Black Cat backs away from the ghasts.  
5: Lylamwyn (sickened) tries to cast _Scorching Ray_ at the un-named ghast, but he suffers a coughing fit right in the middle of the spell and the blast hits the ground directly in front of him, coming close to burning his left foot (attack roll 1+5 - 6 = 0 vs. touch ac 13) 
3: Toriah fires his crossbow at a ghast and hits (14+ vs. ac 17, dmg 3)


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2005)

*Raner, -11hp (of 40)*

~Round 1~
Readying his axe, Raner steps just inside the doorway, clearly blocking them from trying to flee past the party as well as protecting those who prefer to fight from range.

If this places him within reach, he'll take a swing (Expertise for 3).  
If not, he'll use Total Defense until they approach then switch to fighting with Expertise.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 22, 2005)

Presuming that the reptile's recovery is a false one, induced by undeath, Belaver holds Neshi back and pelts whichever one of the ghasts he has a clearer shot at.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“That smells like trouble...”_ Lenya remarks, while firing her _frightening blast_ at the reptile.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 22, 2005)

If it hasn't been an hour yet from when he stole the spell from Festrath, Kerwyn expends the _random action_ spell to cast a _shield_ of his own. If it has, he casts it using his own power instead.
"Time to see if any of your teachings work, teach," Kerwyn says as he draws his sword and moves inside the room, staying of reach and next to a wall for now.


----------



## Xael (Jun 22, 2005)

Lylamwyn casts _Scorching Ray_ and tries to dispose of the other Ghast.


----------



## Endur (Jun 22, 2005)

Round 2
Kerwyn, Raner, Craven, Belaver, Neshi, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and the black cat feel sick from the ghastly smell.  Lenya, protected by the Dark One, does not feel sick.  
25: Kerwyn (sick, ghoul fever, paralyzed 4 rounds, -10) stands still.
12: Neshi (sick) moves between Craven's legs, coils up, hisses and lunges at Gnaw, but misses (3+ vs. 17)
11: Lenya (-6 str, not sick) attempts to blast the reptile, but misses, almost blasting Kerwyn (1+, miss) 
10: Reptile (-11) elbows Kerwyn out of the way and attacks Raner, but misses (11, 12, 13), Gnaw tries to bite and claw Neshi, but is too slow to hit Neshi (9, 12, 11), and unnamed ghast (-3) tries to bite and claw Raner (20/10, 7, 16, dmg 9, failed paralyzed 6+7-2=11, ghoul fever 12+7-2=17 passed) 
10: Raner (sick, -16, paralyzed 2 rounds) stands still
10: Craven (sick, paralyzed 3 rounds, -8) stands still          
7: Belaver (sick, -3) slings a stone at Gnaw, hitting him between the eyes (19+, dmg 2)
6: Black Cat (sick) hacks and spits up a furball, then claws and bites Gnaw (12, 6, 6; dmg 1)
5: Lylamwyn (sick) attempts to blast the reptile with _Scorching Ray_, but misses, almost nailing Kerwyn (Kerwyn feels very warm) (11+5=16 -4 in melee -2 sick = 10 vs. ac 13)
3: Toriah (sick) drops his crossbow, draws his rapier and attempts to stab a ghast, but misses (6+)


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2005)

~Round2~
Still using Expertise, Raner takes a swing at the ghast in front of him.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Lenya*

*Round 3:*

Lenya will turn her attacks onto the (unnamed) ghast, who is preying on Raner, now.

She will continue to move away from the attackers as room permits, using her superior range.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Craven growls mentally, anger at Gnaw rising with each minute he was held impotent.  This unclean thing, this terrible monstrosity, how _dare_ it exist in its mockery of life.  How _dare_ it lay hands on the good folk that came to cleanse this place?  Burning and salting seemed too good for it, yet Craven knew no worse punishment.  It must not merely be destroyed, it must be _eradicated_ from the face of the world!


----------



## Xael (Jun 23, 2005)

*Round 2*

Lylamwyn casts another _Scorching Ray_, this time at the lizard.


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2005)

Round 3
Kerwyn, Raner, Craven, Belaver, Neshi, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and the black cat feel sick from the ghastly smell. Lenya, protected by the Dark One, does not feel sick. 
25: Kerwyn (sick, ghoul fever, paralyzed 3 rounds, -10) stands still.
14: Festrath (tied up, gagged, heavily wounded) stands against a wall and tries to look harmless.
12: Neshi (sick) hisses and lunges at Gnaw, but misses (6+7-2=11 vs. ac 17)
11: Lenya (-6 str, not sick) moves back, attempts to blast the unnamed ghast, but misses, almost blasting Raner (2+, miss) 
10: Reptile (-11) attacks Toriah, biting and clawing (10 +5, 14 +2, 20/5 +2, dmg 15, paralyzed 5 rounds, fort dc 15 ghoul fever 10+3=13 fail ), Gnaw (-3) bites and claws the Black Cat (15+5 hit, 15+3 hit, 3+3 miss, dmg 12, paralyzed 3 rounds, ghoul fever), and unnamed ghast (-3) tries to bite and claw Neshi, but is too slow to hit the fast moving snake (6, 11, 10) 
10: Raner (sick, -16, paralyzed 1 round) stands still (and recovers at the end of the round)
10: Craven (sick, paralyzed 2 rounds, -8) stands still 
7: Belaver (sick, -3) slings a stone at Gnaw, but misses (4+)
6: Black Cat (sick, -12, paralyzed 3 rounds, ghoul fever) stands still
5: Lylamwyn (sick) tries to shoot the reptile with his crossbow, but misses, almost nailing Toriah (4+5-6=3 vs. ac 17), after firing his crossbow, retreats backward.
3: Toriah (sick, paralyzed 5 rounds, ghoul fever, -15) stands still


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2005)

~Rounds 2 & 3~
Raner stares on in anger as he feels his muscles locked tight by the foul power of the ghast swearing revenge once he can move again.

~Round 4~
Not wanting to be paralyzed again, Raner does his best to avoid the claws & teeth of the ghast (Fight Defensive + Expertise) while he takes a swing at the ghast who froze him.


----------



## Xael (Jun 23, 2005)

[IGNORE]Round 3: Seeing that he's in no condition to hit anything, Lylamwyn tries to position a _Grease_ spell so that if affects as many enemies as possible (and no friends, preferred target is Gnaw).[/IGNORE]

EDIT: Lylamwyn tries to shoot the lizard with his crossbow. He's trying to also stay a bit away from the enemy.


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2005)

*Round 4*

Round 4
Kerwyn, Raner, Craven, Belaver, Neshi, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and the black cat feel sick from the ghastly smell. Lenya, protected by the Dark One, does not feel sick. 
25: Kerwyn (sick, ghoul fever, paralyzed 2 rounds, -10) stands still.
14: Festrath (tied up, gagged, heavily wounded) retreats back with Lenya and Lylamwyn 
12: Neshi (sick) hisses and lunges at Gnaw, but misses (1+7-2=6 vs. ac 17)
11: Lenya (-6 str, not sick) attempts to blast the unnamed ghast and hits (12+6=18, dmg 5) 
10: Reptile (-11) attacks Raner, biting and clawing, but misses (16, 14, 18), Gnaw (-3) tries but fails to bite and claw Raner (19+5 miss, 6+3 miss, 3+3 miss), and unnamed ghast (-8) tries to bite and claw Neshi, and bites the fast moving snake (20/8, 13, 6, dc 15 save vs. paralyze 18+ pass, save vs. ghoul fever 5+5=10 fail, dmg 6) 
10: Raner (sick, -16) uses his shield to keep his distance from the biting and clawing ghasts, and lays a savage blow on the Reptile Ghast (20/16 would have critted except undead are immune, dmg 11) 
10: Craven (sick, paralyzed 1 round, -8) stands still (and recovers at the end of the round)
7: Belaver (sick, -3) slings a stone at Gnaw and hits solidly (18+, dmg 1)
6: Black Cat (sick, -12, paralyzed 2 rounds, ghoul fever) stands still
5: Lylamwyn (sick) tries to shoot the reptile with his crossbow, but misses (3+)
3: Toriah (sick, paralyzed 4 rounds, ghoul fever, -15) stands still


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2005)

Round 5
Kerwyn, Raner, Craven, Belaver, Neshi, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and the black cat feel sick from the ghastly smell. Lenya, protected by the Dark One, does not feel sick. 
25: Kerwyn (sick, ghoul fever, paralyzed 1 round, -10) stands still (and recovers).
14: Festrath (tied up, gagged, heavily wounded) A pulsing purple light flares around Festrath's hands, and Festrath's ropes fall to the ground.  Still gagged, he flees into the darkness. 
12: Neshi (sick, ghoul fever, -6) hisses and bites unnamed ghast (19+7-2=24 vs. ac 17, dmg 3)
11: Lenya (-6 str, not sick) attempts to blast the Reptile ghast and hits (7+6=13, dmg 8), dropping the Reptilian ghast.   
10: Gnaw (-4) tries but fails to bite and claw Raner (19+5 miss, 4+3 miss, 3+3 miss), and unnamed ghast (-11) tries to bite and claw Craven, but misses (14, 10, 10) 
10: Raner (sick, -16) swings at Gnaw but misses (5+)
10: Craven (sick, -8) swings at Gnaw but misses (3+)
7: Belaver (sick, -3) slings a stone at Gnaw, but misses (6+)
6: Black Cat (sick, -12, paralyzed 1 rounds, ghoul fever) stands still (and recovers)
5: Lylamwyn (sick) follows Festrath, casting Grease underneath him.  Festrath slips and slides and falls down hard (reflex save 19+)
3: Toriah (sick, paralyzed 3 rounds, ghoul fever, -15) stands still


----------



## Xael (Jun 23, 2005)

Round 5: If Festrath is still even reasonably near (within one move action needed to see him), Lylamwyn follows him and casts _Grease_ under and front of him. Otherwise he'll continue to try shooting in the melee.


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2005)

*Round 6*

Kerwyn, Raner, Craven, Belaver, Neshi, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and the black cat feel sick from the ghastly smell. Lenya, protected by the Dark One, does not feel sick. 
25: Kerwyn (sick, ghoul fever, -10) tries to backstab Gnaw with his shortsword, but misses (4+6-2+2=10) 
14: Festrath (gagged, heavily wounded) lying on the ground, looks around, sees the elven wizard looking at him, and collapses in exhaustion
12: Neshi (sick, ghoul fever, -6) hisses and misses the unnamed ghast (6+7-2=11 vs. ac 17)
11: Lenya (-6 str, not sick) attempts to blast Gnaw and misses (1+6=7)
10: Gnaw (-4) tries but fails to bite and claw Raner (8+5 miss, 17+3 miss, 19+3 miss), and unnamed ghast (-11) tries to bite and claw Craven, but misses (7, 2, 5) 
10: Raner (sick, -16) swings at Gnaw but misses (1+)
10: Craven (sick, -8) swings at Gnaw and hits (13+7-2+2=20 hit, dmg 4)
7: Belaver (sick, -3) slings a stone at Gnaw and misses (14+7-6=15 miss)
6: Black Cat (sick, -12, ghoul fever) claws and bites Gnaw(11, 5, 7, dmg 1)
5: Lylamwyn (sick) casts Ray of Enfeeblement on Festrath, hitting the non-moving target easily (9+5-2 sick +2 prone target =14 vs ac 9, drains 8 strength from Festrath)
3: Toriah (sick, paralyzed 2 rounds, ghoul fever, -15) stands still


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2005)

*Round 7*

Kerwyn, Raner, Craven, Belaver, Neshi, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and the black cat feel sick from the ghastly smell. Lenya, protected by the Dark One, does not feel sick. 
25: Kerwyn (sick, ghoul fever, -10) tries to backstab Gnaw with his shortsword, but misses (6+6-2+2=12) 
14: Festrath (-8 strength, gagged, heavily wounded) lying on the ground
12: Neshi (sick, ghoul fever, -6) hisses and misses the unnamed ghast (8+7-2+2=15 vs. ac 17)
11: Lenya (-6 str, not sick) blasts Gnaw and hits (11+6=17, dmg 13)
10: Gnaw (-22) tries but fails to bite and claw Raner (12+5 miss, 7+3 miss, 5+3 miss), and unnamed ghast (-11) tries to bite and claw Craven, and bites Craven(18+5=23, 4, 7, dmg 10, fort dc 13+ not paralyzed) 
10: Raner (sick, -16) swings at Gnaw but misses (3+)
10: Craven (sick, -18) swings at Gnaw and misses (4+)
7: Belaver (sick, -3) slings a stone at Gnaw and misses (9+7-6=10 miss)
6: Black Cat (sick, -12, ghoul fever) claws and bites Gnaw(4, 12, 12, dmg 1)
5: Lylamwyn (sick) shoots a crossbow at Gnaw, but misses badly (11+5-2 sick-4 shooting into melee =10 vs. ac 17)
3: Toriah (sick, paralyzed 1 round, ghoul fever, -15) stands still (and recovers)


----------



## Xael (Jun 23, 2005)

Round 6: "Don't go anywhere.", Lylamwyn says to Festrath and casts Ray of Enfeeblement at him. If he actually hits (grr...), he moves again closer to the battle and prepares to shoot at some Ghasts again. If he misses, he'll reload and guard Festrath.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Craven grits his teeth against nausea and extreme pain, trying everything he can to bring down Gnaw...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 23, 2005)

"Stupid *cough* things! *cough cough* Why don't you just *cough* Di- *cough cough* whatever it is that *cough* you do when I stab *cough* you enough many times," Kerwyn says and coughes as the tries to put the business end of his sword into Gnaw.


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2005)

*Round 8*

Kerwyn, Raner, Craven, Belaver, Neshi, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and the black cat feel sick from the ghastly smell. Lenya, protected by the Dark One, does not feel sick. 
25: Kerwyn (sick, ghoul fever, -10) tries to backstab Gnaw with his shortsword, but misses (5+6-2+2=11) 
14: Festrath (-8 strength, gagged, heavily wounded) lying on the ground
12: Neshi (sick, ghoul fever, -6) hisses and bites the unnamed Ghast (11+7-2+2=18 vs. ac 17, dmg 3)
11: Lenya (-6 str, not sick) fires a blast at Gnaw, but misses (6+6=12)
10: Gnaw (-22) and the unnamed ghast (-11) tries to flee from the party, drawing attacks of opportunity.  Raner swings at Gnaw and hits (17+7-2-6+2=18 vs. ac 17, dmg 10) and cuts Gnaw down.  Craven swings at the unnamed Ghast and misses (3+).  Neshi bites at the unnamed ghast and misses (5+).  Black cat claws unnamed ghast (19+, dmg 1).  Toriah stabs unnamed Ghast (12+5+2-2=hit, dmg 8).  Kerwyn stabs the unnamed Ghast (7+, misses). 
10: Raner (sick, -16) pursues the unnamed Ghast, but his attack misses (6+). 
10: Craven (sick, -18) pursues the unnamed Ghast and his attack hits (12+, dmg 8) and cuts the unnamed ghast down.
7: Belaver (sick, -3) 
6: Black Cat (sick, -12, ghoul fever) 
5: Lylamwyn (sick) 
3: Toriah (sick, ghoul fever, -15)

Battle ends.  The undead are destroyed.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya, after taking a look around and seeing, that everyone is more or less fine, heads after Lylamwyn and Festrath, kicking the prone cultist scoldingly.

_“If you try that once more, you'll never run again!”_

Then she goes back to _detect magic_ at the destroyed undead.


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2005)

The unnamed ghast had a half-full water skin that radiates moderate magic and moderate evil.  

Gnaw had a gold ring (which Belaver appraises as being worth 25 gp).


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Toriah bends a little at the waist, trying to catch his breath. "Tha' was _not_ th' mos' pleasan' experience of m' life," he drawls.


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2005)

In the darkness where the shadows lie ...

A group of hooded figures gather in the darkness of a basement in the depths of night.

A woman's voice is speaking, 
"A traveling merchant said that the Ruler of Verbobonc is negotiating an agreement with a mercenary company.  The mercenary company will collect taxes from the Gnomes of the Kron Hills.  In exchange, the captain of the mercenary company will be allowed to keep one third of everything he collects.

"Chatrillion still has not returned.  I do not understand why.  The others traveling with him were of no account, the cowardly bartender and his friends.  The only explanation I can come up with is that maybe the gnome Nierethi Poscurian was a more powerful wizard than he appeared, and his magic was more than a match for Chatrillion's rapier."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 24, 2005)

Belaver tends to the wounded, expending his healing magics on Neshi first, but ensuring that all wounds are cleaned thoroughly and bandaged.


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2005)

Belaver casts cure light wounds on Raner (6) and Craven (6).  Belaver casts Cure Minor Wounds x2 on Neshi.  Belaver casts cure minor Wounds x2 on Black Cat.  Belaver casts Lesser Restoration on Lenya (3 str back).  Craven Lays on Hands on Kerwyn.  Craven casts Cure Light Wounds on Toriah (9). 

As Belaver tends to the wounded, he grows concerned about the numerous bite wounds.  He cleans them as well as he can, but he is concerned that some of the party members may contract infectious diseases from the ghoulish undead.

current status:
Kerwyn(-6, ghoul fever)
Festrath (lots of wounds)
Neshi(-4, ghoul fever)
Lenya(-3 str)
Raner (-10) carrying cure moderate wounds potion
Craven(-12) carrying cure moderate wounds potion
Belaver(-3)
Black Cat (-10, ghoul fever)
Toriah(-6, ghoul fever)

Status after resting for 8 hours
Kerwyn (ghoul fever) (Belaver's Long term care heal check 18+10=28)
Festrath (wounded) (Belaver's long term care heal check 19+10=29)
Neshi (ghoul fever)
Lenya(-2 str)
Raner (-2)  (Belaver's long term care heal check 6+10=16)
Craven(-8) (Belaver's long term care heal check 4+10=14)
Belaver
Black Cat (-3, ghoul fever) (Belaver's long term care heal check 4+10=14)
Toriah (ghoul fever) (Belaver's long term care heal check 13+10=23)

Neshi, Black Cat, Toriah, and Kerwyn are beginning to feel hot and display feverish symptoms.


----------



## Xael (Jun 24, 2005)

After resting: 

"I think it's about time for us to leave.", Lylamwyn says while noticing/hearing about the worsening conditions of the ones with the disease.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

"Extremely fast," Craven agrees, and then starts waving everyone towards the exit.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Thanks, Belaver! I'm feeling much better today thanks to your spell. I guess I can also carry my share again... or at least my own stuff.”_

Lenya also agrees, that now, that they have defeated the last undead, they should head back to Hommlet, if the dragon can be avoided. There is much to tell, much more than she had imagined, when they broke up a few days ago. And the elders needed to know, and their counsel be heard.


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2005)

The party moves towards Spugnoir's secret passage, with Craven and Raner carrying Spugnoir and Redithidoor.  

Belaver uses the scroll of _Stone Shape _ to create an opening in the wall that sealed the passage.  The party discovers a dusty corrirdor that leads twenty feet and ends at a door.  

Kerwyn and Toriah search the door for traps and do not find any traps.  They pick the lock and open the door.

The floor on the other side is relatively dirty and covered in chicken tracks.  

Corridors go off in two directions. 

Do you take the left or the right corridor?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 24, 2005)

Raner takes a look down the corridors, wondering which way they should go.

OOC:
How far does each extend?
Does one go up? 
Fresh air from either?


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2005)

The air smells like chicken in each direction, although the smell of chicken is somewhat more intense to the left.

The corridor to the right goes in a straight line as far as Raner can see.  The corridor to the left goes about sixty feet and then around a corner.

There might be a gradual incline to the corridor to the right.

As you are deciding which way to go, a Rooster comes around the corner from the corridor to the left (only Raner and Lenya can see the Rooster, 60 feet away in the dark) and says, 
"coc a doodle doo!"  (Everyone heard the Rooster).

Raner and Lenya see that the Rooster is strutting down the corridor like he owns the place.

The Black Cat is tensing up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

Craven is honestly torn between laughing and sighing with relief.  "Uh... heh...  Hee hee...  Ah, rather, I think the rooster is probably in the direction we want to go..."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“It's all good, we are just passing through...”_ Lenya says, smiling, then follows the others into whatever direction they decide to go.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 25, 2005)

Toriah is remarkably silent and lethargic. He has a headache and feels slightly dizzy if he moves too quickly.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2005)

"Aye, seems the most likely.  Dunno why there're chickens down here though."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 25, 2005)

"That rooster isn't what it seems.  The cat knows something it can't tell us, but it's clear there's something amiss here."


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2005)

After Belaver's comments, Lenya does not see anything special about the Rooster.  

Raner, however, notices that the Rooster seems to have a scaly tail like a snake and his wings lack feathers.  Almost as if the Rooster is half-draconic or has been mutated by magic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

"All right..." Craven says, sounding a bit exasperated.  "Ok, the cat doesn't like the rooster.  Then let's go the _other_ way."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2005)

Raner nods toward Belaver, "He's right.  Take another look at tha' chicken.  I 'avn't seen one with a tail like that before."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 25, 2005)

Belaver does as Craven suggests: goes the other way, and right quick.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 25, 2005)

Toriah shrugs slightly and follows Belaver.


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2005)

The party moves away from the Rooster.  

The party travels about four hundred feet down the corridor in the other direction and the tunnel opens into a small natural cave.  Hidden by boulders, the cave mouth lies by the riverbank about a quarter-mile from the moathouse.

Watching carefully for the Dragon, the party heads back to Hommlet.

The party crosses the ridge that overlooks the moathouse without incident.

As you are crossing the ridgeline, you look down and see a pair of wagons and half a dozen people coming towards you from Hommlet.

The first wagon is thirty or so feet in front of the second wagon (3 people riding in each wagon, each wagon has one person wearing simple robes between two armored warriors equipped with missile weapons).  Each wagon is pulled by two work horses.

Elmo, wearing a plain brown robe in the style of the Old Faith, calls out to you from the first wagon.  Two armored warriors wearing helmets and their eyes scanning the sky are in the wagon with him.  
"We were worried about you.  Old Del said he saw a Dragon.  Did you find anything in the Moathouse?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

A flash of pain crosses Craven's face as he shifts his sad burden.  "Yes, we saw a dragon, it drove us into the moathouse.  Luckily we found another way out, so be wary.  Underneath the moathouse we found ghouls, ghasts, evil cultists, and things of terrible evil magic.  Three of our number died braving the place, and all of us were wounded.  We're returning to bury the dead and tend to the living."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I'm afraid, Spugnoir was also amongst the casualities, and there is much more to tell, which should not be spoken loudly,”_ Lenya adds.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 26, 2005)

Toriah watches the others disinterestedly. He occasionally places the back of his hand against his forehead, as if to check for fever.


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2005)

Elmo says, "We brought these wagons in case you had wounded to bring home.  Climb in and we'll return to Hommlet."


As the party approaches and prepares to unload their burdens into wagons, a tall warrior with a black goatee that is sitting next to Elmo suddenly calls out, as the four warriors with missile weapons suddenly aim their weapons at the party.

"Nobody moves and nobody gets hurt.  We are taking everything you found.  Anybody resists and Elmo and Vesta die first."


You suddenly realize that you don't know any of the armored warriors, you have seen them passing through town, but never met them.  And the robed and cowled person in the 2nd  
wagon uncovers her face, it's Vesta, Lenya and Craven's manager from the Welcome Wench.  Elmo, Captain of the Hommlet Militia, is unarmed and unarmored.

Belaver, Kerwyn, Toriah, and Lylamwyn each have one armored warrior aiming a missle weapon at them (bow or crossbow).  Lenya, Raner, and Craven don't have anyone aiming weapons at them (Craven and Raner have their hands full carrying Spugnoir and Redithidoor).

Elmo adds, "Give them what they want and they will leave us in peace."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2005)

"We found little, most of it information and plain clothing rather than gold," Craven says simply, gently putting down the body.  "Though if you want to go in, I think you can catch a chicken for dinner.  We saw one wandering around."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya watches the aggressors, who might be friends of Chat, calmly, seemingly searching for something, some hint about what to do now.


OOC: Endur: see OOC thread.


----------



## Xael (Jun 26, 2005)

Lylamwyn is a bit surprised by the sudden hostilities, but had thought that something was a bit off. He's quietly waiting at the moment, scanning the people on the wagons and preparing to cast _Glitterdust_ at the wagon with the goatee-man, should fighting start. He's letting others do the talking at the moment.

OOC: Are Vesta and Elmo actually even threatened or watched by the armored men, or are they all concentrating on the PC's?


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2005)

Vesta and Elmo are only being verbally threatened by the armored men.  The armored men are placing all their attention on the PCs.

Elmo reassures Lenya that it is really him.  "Yes, Lenya, its me, Elmo.  I am not an illusion created by magic.  Ask me something only the real Elmo would know, like the first time we met."

Elmo pauses and then continues.

"We met at the Welcome Wench only a few days after you arrived in Hommlet."  Elmo answers his own question, exactly the way Lenya would expect the real Elmo to answer that question.

The man with the black goatee responds to Craven, "Don't put Spugnoir down  just yet, you should carry him a while longer.  I can see from your cloaks and amulets and Festrath over there that you found quite a few things that we will be taking.  We'll have one of your party come over to the wagon at a time and drop all of your possessions in the wagon.  Let's start with the elf.  

"Elf, come over here, and put your backpack in the wagon.  
"Barmaid, you should untie Festrath."


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2005)

Lenya detects the following magical auras around the NPCs.

All of the NPCs have a Faint Enchantment aura around them, including Elmo and Vesta.

Wagon #1
Elmo (no other auras)
Tall Warrior with Goatee (2 faint abjuration auras, a couple of moderate auras you can't see)
Average sized human male Warrior (several Faint auras you can't see)

Wagon #2
Vesta (faint illusion aura, several faint auras you can't see)
Average sized Human female warrior (several Faint auras you can't see)
Large Human male warrior (two faint auras you can't see, faint illusion aura)


----------



## Xael (Jun 26, 2005)

Lylamwyn looks around at his companions, as if expecting some kind of comment or reaction. Should nobody start a World War III, he addresses the goatee-man casually. "Say, you only wanted the stuff we found from the moathouse, so I guess it's okay for me to remove my spellbook from my backpack? And by the way, do you know Chat?"

OOC: Lylamwyn is not giving up his spellbook, so if the answer to the first question is negative, he's going to shrug his shoulders and open fire with _Glitterdust_, aiming at the moustache-man's wagon. Sorry guys, but Wizards have a limit for self-preservation too.


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2005)

The warrior with the goatee says, "Yes, you can keep your spellbook." And gestures for Lylamwyn to go ahead and put his backpack in the wagon.

In response to the question about Chat, he responds  "No, who's that?"  Lylamwyn does not believe the man's answer regarding Chat.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lacking a knife to stick into Festrath throat in order to 'cut him free', Lenya instead says:

_“I guess it's time to invite our new friend, ya know, the one with the blue scales. I'm sure he will like ya'll just fine! I hope you are not with them, Elmo, because I would hate to see you die as well. Oh, and I'm not interested in the kind of 'peace' they will leave us in, once we handed over everything.”_

Wasting no time, Lenya blasts the assumed leader of the bunch, the one with the goatee, with her _frightening blast_, making clear that there is no interest in cooperation, while quickly moving towards a position from where she can see, or rather be seen from the moathouse, but mostly trying to get behind some cover before the mess truely begins.


OOC: Lenya will use her Bluff skill to hopefully make them think that they will have the dragon against them as well... oh, and while she actually *does* plan to wake the dragon, she will, of course, make sure, that there is something to hide from the big lizard as well.


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2005)

Held Actions
Lenya blasts Goatee (hits 17+, dmg 6, Goatee is shaken)
Goatee: Yells "Die!" and shoots Lylamwyn with heavy crossbow (13+4-2=15 hit, dmg 10).
Elmo: Face turns pale white and falls over, dead.
Other warrior in first wagon: Shoots Belaver with mighty composite longbow (11+4=15 hit, dmg 10) 
Large warrior in second wagon: Shoots Kerwyn with mighty composite longbow (11+4=15 hit, dmg 4).
Female warrior in second wagon: Shoots at Toriah with light crossbow, but misses (5+1=6).
Vesta in second wagon: Casts Magic Missile at Lenya and two missiles strike for 8 points. 

Round 1
28: Neshi (ghoul fever) moves towards the archers on wagon #1 and hisses
23: Belaver (-10) moves towards cover, hiding behind Craven, and fires a sling stone (16+7=23, dmg 1) at the warrior that shot him.
18: Kerwyn (ghoul fever, -4) casts _Shield_
12: Lenya (-2 str, -8) moves up the ridge towards a view of the moathouse while blasting back at Goatee (1+, miss)
12: Armored Warriors.  Goatee (-6, shaken) drops crossbow and casts _Hold Person_ on Lylamwyn (will save 17+ pass).  Armored warrior (-1) in wagon #1 shoots bow at Belaver again (15+4=19, hits the "cover", Craven takes dmg 9).  Armored Warrior in wagon #2 shoots bow at Kerwyn again (17+4=21, dmg 8).  Vesta picks up loaded heavy crossbow from floorboard of wagon and shoots at Lenya (20/8, hits but does not confirm, dmg 8-1 DR =7).  Female warrior drops crossbow and casts _Cause Fear_ on Toriah (will save 14+1=15, Toriah is shaken for one round).  Festrath slowly stumbles away from the melee.  
10: Toriah (ghoul fever, shaken) draws rapier and dives for cover
9: Raner (-2) drops body, draws shield and dwarven waraxe
8: Black Cat (-3, ghoul fever) heads for the nearest tree.
4: Lylamwyn  (-10) casts _Glitterdust_ at wagon #1 and a cloud of golden particles covers the wagon (Goatee and the other armored warrior are blinded)
1: Craven (-17) drops body, draws shield and warhammer


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 27, 2005)

"Oh hells!" Toriah curses. Being fired upon gives him temporary strength and presence of mind. He dives for cover (preferably closer to the wagons), while fumbling for his rapier.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

"Vesta, stop it!" Craven cries, dropping his sad burden and pulling out his shield and warhammer.  He moves to the side of the wagon to take out the archers first.  The death of Elmo was a shock to him, even as he kept moving.  _Did his heart give out?_


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

*Lenya*

_Don't count on it..._ Lenya thinks, upon hearing Craven. She ducks behind something, to get out of view for Vesta after throwing another blast towards the goatee-man.


OOC: No idea, what the surroundings look like, but there will hopefully be some trees or large boulders or something like that.


----------



## Xael (Jun 27, 2005)

Round 1: Lylamwyn tries to move behind someone or something for cover after casting _Glitterdust_, mubling something akin to "Cannot comply...".

Round 2: If he's still alive, Lylamwyn will cast _Grease_ at the other wagon, trying to drop a few people to their butts.

OOC: Did the Glitterdust actually affect somebody?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2005)

Belaver, out of magics and injured, moves to take cover behind a taller companion, firing slingstones as he runs.


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2005)

Elmo starts thrashing around and stands up.  Only he has changed.  Elmo grows black fur and his features have become canine-like in nature.  He has become a Wolfman.

Round 2
28: Neshi (ghoul fever) moves onto the wagon and bites the warrior that shot Belaver (11+7=18 hit, dmg 2, failed fort save vs. poison (4+), con dmg 5) 
23: Belaver (-10) moves towards new cover, and fires a sling stone (16+7=23, dmg 1) at Goatee (7+7 miss)
18: Kerwyn (ghoul fever, -12) fires his crossbow at Goatee (7+6 = 13 miss), but it bounces off his armor.
13: Elmo Wolfman stands up outside wagon #1 and yells, "Fools!  You can not defeat what I have become!  Only Silver Can Slay Me!"
12: Lenya (-2 str, -15) hides behind a tree from Vesta while blasting back at Goatee (6+5=11, miss)
12: Goatee (-6, shaken, blind) casts a spell causing his left hand to glow with a purple/black aura.  Armored warrior (-3, -5 con, blind) in wagon #1 drops his bow and tries to stumble away.  Armored Warrior in wagon #2 shoots bow at Lylamwyn and drops him (19+4=23, dmg 5).  Vesta hides in the back of wagon #2.  Armored female in wagon #2 casts _Bane_.  Festrath slowly stumbles away from the melee.  Horses in wagon #1 are panicking, but being blind, are not trying to go anywhere.
10: Toriah (ghoul fever) moves behind cover and draws and loads his crossbow
9: Raner (-2) charges the female cleric on wagon #2 and swings his axe at her (6+7 +2 charge -1 bane = 14 miss) but his axe is deflected by the half-plate armor she wears.   
8: Black Cat (-3, ghoul fever) climbs a tree and hides.
4: Lylamwyn  (-15) bleeding, does not stabilize.
1: Craven (-17) puts away his hammer and picks up the bleeding Lylamwyn


----------



## Xael (Jun 27, 2005)

*Lylamwyn, -1 / 14 HP*

Round 2: Lylamwyn casually starts bleeding to death.

OOC: Free Sneak Attack targets in the Goatee-wagon! Healing needed!


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2005)

*Raner, -2hp (of 40)*

OOC:  Elmo's a werewolf!?    

~Round 2~
Assuming that Belaver or Craven will tend to Lylamwyn, Raner Charges the armored female in wagon 2.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

Craven's eyes nearly bug out of his head at Elmo's transformation, and he turns to see Lylamwyn falls with horror.  _I think discretion is the better part of valor, and we will not survive a fight like this!_ Craven thinks, and dashes over to Lylamwyn.  Scooping him up awkwardly, he cries out to the others, "Retreat, we need better ground!" 

Craven begins to back away with Lylamwyn, holstering his warhammer and waving the others onward.  If they could just get back to the closed-in passages of the Moathouse, perhaps they could deal with them one at a time.  Though he hated to leave the bodies of the dead behind, right now the living was what they had to preserve, or all would die.


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2005)

*Round 3*

28: Neshi (ghoul fever) pursues and bites the warrior that shot Belaver (13+7=20 hit, dmg 1, failed fort save vs. poison (8+3-3=8), con dmg 5), warriors drops to the ground dying in pain from the poison 
23: Belaver (-10) slings a stone at Goatee and hits him in the nose (20/11+7 crit, dmg 2)
18: Kerwyn (ghoul fever, -12) shoots his crossbow at Goatee, but misses (5+)
13: Elmo Wolfman roars and growls while moving away from wagon #1 and back down the hill in a random fashion
12: Lenya (-2 str, -15) hides behind a tree from Vesta while blasting back at Goatee (14+5=19, hit, dmg 7)
12: Goatee (-15, shaken, blind), yells out, "Darkness Take You.". Armored warrior (-4, -10 con, blind) does not stabilize. Armored Warrior in wagon #2 drops his bow, picks up great axe and delivers a glancing blow to Raner (19+6+1=26, 1+8=dmg 9); Raner thinks the warrior might have some orcish blood hidden beneath his armor. Vesta hides in the back of wagon #2. Armored female in wagon #2 casts _Cause Light Wounds_ on Raner (concentration check 19, touch to hit roll 11+3+1=15 hits, dmg 9). Festrath slowly stumbles away from the melee. Horses in wagon #1 are panicking, but being blind, are not trying to go anywhere.  
10: Toriah (ghoul fever) shoots his crossbow at Goatee and hits him in the left eye, dropping him (18+, dmg 20). 
9: Raner (-20) cautiously swings his waraxe at the female cultist, but his blow is deflected by her armor (12+7-4=15, miss)
8: Black Cat (-3, ghoul fever) hides in a tree.
4: Lylamwyn (-16) bleeding, does not stabilize.
1: Craven (-17) carries Lylamwyn to cover and puts him down


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

*Lenya*

After her target dropped thanks to a well-placed crossbow bolt, Lenya looks for a new target and soon decides that Raner could need some help. She aims her next _frightening blast_ at the axe-wielding warrior next to him.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2005)

*Raner, -20hp (of 40)*

~Round 3~
Realizing he can't take two more hits like that, Raner takes a 5' step around the wagon such that Armored Warrior #2 can't swing at him without getting out of the wagon first.

Then, fighting a bit more defensively (Expertise +3) he takes another swing at the Armored Female.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 27, 2005)

Toriah had planned on charging into melee combat, as he didn't like the looks of the crossbows the enemies held, but after Elmo's transformation, he decides against it and draws his crossbow [Round 2]. Then, with his success at felling one of the opponents, he figures it's a better tactic to shoot from as much cover as possible [as opposed to running into combat; he stays where he is unless there is better cover nearby]. Unless everyone leaves (or starts to leave), he continues shooting.


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2005)

*Round 4*

28: Neshi (ghoul fever) rears up and then attempts to bite Goatee (4+7+4 prone target-1 bane =14 miss)
23: Belaver (-10) slings a stone at the Axe wielding warrior, but misses (5+7-1=11 miss) 
18: Kerwyn (ghoul fever, -12) shoots his crossbow at the Axe wielding warrior, but misses (7+6-1=12 miss)
13: Elmo Wolfman starts running in a straight line down the hill, towards Hommlet
12: Lenya (-2 str, -15) attempts to blast the axe wielding warrior  (7+5 -1 =11, hit, dmg 7, shaken (will save 3+))
12: Goatee (-35, shaken, blind), is not dead yet, he was just playing possum, and he struggles with the viper in the wagon, attempting to grasp the viper with his still glowing hand, but misses (touch attack 5+ , miss chance ). Armored warrior (-5, -10 con, blind) does not stabilize. Armored Warrior (-7, shaken) yells in orcish "For Grummsh" jumps out of the wagon and swings his great axe at Raner, his axe makes a terrible sound as it hits Raner's armor (19+6-2=23 vs. ac 23, 9+8=dmg 17); Raner is sure the warrior has orcish blood. Vesta hides in the back of wagon #2. Armored female in wagon #2 also climbs out of the wagon, flanking Raner and draws a morning star.  Festrath runs away from the melee. Horses in wagon #1 are panicking, but being blind, are not trying to go anywhere.  Horses in wagon #2 are panicking and are slowly pulling the wagon away from the melee combat. 
10: Toriah (ghoul fever) shoots his crossbow at Goatee, but misses this time (16+5-1 bane +2 target blinded -4 cover/prone in the wagon -4 in melee= 14, miss). 
9: Raner (-37) swings at the Orc Warrior but misses (13 +7 -8 -1 bane = 11 miss) and then moves beside the female cultist
8: Black Cat (-3, ghoul fever) hides in a tree.
4: Lylamwyn (-17) bleeding, does not stabilize.
1: Craven (-17) pours a potion of cure moderate wounds down Lylamwyn's throat (healing 18)


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2005)

*Raner, -37hp (of 40)*

~Round 4~
Raner staggers under the assault of the orcish warrior; reeling from the blows.  After taking a catious swing at the orcish warrior (Expertise + Fight Defensively, -8 to hit / +6 to AC) he takes a 5' step away from the orcish warrior and around the woman.

OOC: See attached if that's not clear.


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

*Round 5*

28: Neshi (ghoul fever) bites Goatee (17+7+4 prone target-1 bane =27 hit, dmg 1, fort save 19+)
23: Belaver (-10) slings a stone at the Axe wielding warrior, but misses (12+7-1=18 miss) 
18: Kerwyn (ghoul fever, -12) shoots his crossbow at the Axe wielding warrior and hits(17+6-1=22 hit, dmg 4)
13: Elmo Wolfman continues to run in a straight line towards Hommlet
12: Lenya (-2 str, -15) moves closer and blasts the axe wielding warrior, dropping him (6+6 -1 =11, hit, dmg 9)
12: Goatee (-36, disabled, shaken, blind), is not dead yet, he was just playing possum, and he struggles with the viper in the wagon, attempting to grasp the viper with his still glowing hand and he grabs the head that just bit him (touch attack 20+/8+3=11 does not confirm, 50% miss chance--didn't miss, DC 15 will save 12+2=14, dmg 21).  Goatee falls after blasting Neshi.  Armored warrior (-6, -10 con, blind) does not stabilize. Orc warrior  (-20) does not stabilize.  Vesta hides in the back of wagon #2. Female cultist smashes her morning star over Raner's helmet, dropping him (20+/19+ hits but does not confirm, dmg 8).  Festrath runs away from the melee. Horses in wagon #1 are panicking, but being blind, are not trying to go anywhere. Horses in wagon #2 are panicking and are slowly pulling the wagon away from the melee combat. 
10: Toriah (ghoul fever) shoots his crossbow at the female cultist and hits (16+5-1 bane = 20, hit, dmg 7)
9: Raner (-45) bleeding, does not stabilize
8: Black Cat (-3, ghoul fever) hides in a tree.
4: Lylamwyn (not wounded anymore) blasts the female cultist with magic missile for 8 points of damage, dropping her
1: Craven (-17) runs over to Raner and pulls Raner's potion of Cure Moderate Wounds out of his belt.

Combat ends?

Is the party pursuing Festrath or the Wolfman running in opposite directions?  Or looking for Vesta in the back of wagon #2?

Both sets of horses are panicking and could use serious calming.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 28, 2005)

Toriah looks around quickly. If Festrath or Elmo are in range, he will fire at the closest one. He continues firing until they leave range, they are (both) killed, or Vesta emerges. If they are not in range, he will attempt to calm the horses [Profession Stablehand +1].


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

Craven runs goes to Raner, placing his hand upon him to deliver healing energy into his broken body.  Once Raner is out of danger, Craven takes up his warhammer again and goes to find Vestra....

OOC - Casting _cure light wounds_


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

*Round 6*

28: Neshi (ghoul fever, -21) gets off the wagon and returns to Belaver
23: Belaver (-10)  
18: Kerwyn (ghoul fever, -12) shoots his crossbow at Festrath and misses (3+)
13: Elmo Wolfman continues to run in a straight line towards Hommlet
12: Lenya (-2 str, -15) 
12: Goatee (-37) does not stabilize. Armored warrior (-7, -10 con, blind) does not stabilize. Orc warrior  (-21) does not stabilize.  Vesta hides in the back of wagon #2. Female cultist (-15) does not stabilize.  Festrath runs away from the melee. Horses in wagon #1 are panicking and no longer blind, so they are slowly pulling the wagon away from the combat and blood. Horses in wagon #2 are panicking and are slowly pulling the wagon away from the melee combat. 
10: Toriah (ghoul fever) shoots his crossbow at Festrath and misses (7+5-1 bane -8 range= 3, miss)
9: Raner (-46) bleeding, does not stabilize
8: Black Cat (-3, ghoul fever) hides in a tree.
4: Lylamwyn (not wounded anymore) runs towards wagon #1
1: Craven (-17) pours Raner's potion of Cure Moderate Wounds down his throat (healing 13)

Festrath and Elmo Wolfman are between 300' to 400' from the fight.


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2005)

Seeing that the combat is about over, Lylamwyn sprints towards the Goatee-wagon. Lylamwyn tries to stabilize the Goatee-man. "Belaver! I want at least the Goatee-man alive, so come and help me! He's obviously less insane than Festrath!"

"But we need to catch Festrath and preferably "Elmo" too."


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

*Round 7*

28: Neshi (ghoul fever, -21) 
23: Belaver (-10) moves and tries to calm the horses in wagon #1 (8+)
18: Kerwyn (ghoul fever, -12) shoots his crossbow at Festrath and hits (20+/12+5-1 bane -10 range = does not confirm, dmg 1)
13: Elmo Wolfman continues to run in a straight line towards Hommlet
12: Lenya (-2 str, -15) 
12: Goatee (-38) does not stabilize. Armored warrior (-8, -10 con) does not stabilize. Orc warrior (-22) does not stabilize. Vesta hides in the back of wagon #2. Female cultist (-16) does not stabilize. Festrath crosses the ridgeline towards the Moathouse and can no longer be seen by the PCs. Horses in wagon #1 are panicking and no longer blind, so they are slowly pulling the wagon away from the combat and blood. Horses in wagon #2 are panicking and are slowly pulling the wagon away from the melee combat. 
10: Toriah (ghoul fever) shoots his crossbow at Elmo Wolfman and misses (12+5-1 bane -12 range= 4, miss)
9: Raner (-34) 
8: Black Cat (-3, ghoul fever) climbs down out of the tree.
4: Lylamwyn (not wounded anymore) climbs into out of control wagon #1 and attempts to stabilize Goatee (heal check 12+0=12 failed)
1: Craven (-17) runs towards out of control wagon #2

Festrath and Elmo Wolfman are about 500' from the fight.


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

*Aftermath*

The party manages to get both wagons under control.

Lylamwyn manages to stablize and stop the bleeding of the warrior with the black goatee, but the man dies of snake venom a few seconds later.  The other man in the first wagon also dies of snake venom.

The female cultist still lives, but barely (-9).  The Half-Orc warrior is dead.

Craven does not find Vesta in the back of the second wagon.  He does, however, find Old Del stuffed into a bag.  His bones had been broken in many places and he looked like he had been tortured to death.

Elmo, Vesta, and Festrath got away.  From the minimal pursuit you did, you saw Festrath (with hands still tied behind his back) heading back to the Moathouse via Spugnoir's secret passage.  Elmo was clearly heading towards town at a fast pace.  You have no idea where Vesta went.

In wagon #1, you found a locked trunk.  Kerwyn finds more magical writing around the lock of this trunk.  

Equipment from the cultists
Female Cultist
Half Plate
large wooden shield
masterwork morning star
Scroll of Protection from Energy (fire)
3 Scrolls of Cure Light Wounds
1 Magical Necklace (minor magic)
evil cultist unholy symbol

Slain Warrior
Breastplate
Masterwork Bastard Sword
Large wooden shield
Mighty Composite Longbow (str 14)
18 arrows
3 potions of Cure Light Wounds

Slain Goatee
Another moderate magical ball that looks ideal for throwing
another magical brooch (minor magic)
Evil Cultist unholy Symbol
dagger
Heavy Crossbow
masterwork breastplate

Slain Orc Warrior
Masterwork Full Plate
Masterwork Great Axe
Mighty Composite Long Bow (str 16)
2 potions of cure light wounds

(and two wagons and four draft horses)


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2005)

Lylamwyn curses slightly when the Goatee-man dies, but is happy that at least the female cultist is still alive. "Right, we should load everything on the wagons and start heading towards the Hommlet as fast as we can. I don't know why "Elmo" was heading that way, but I doubt it means anything good for us. We can look into the trunk later, and Festrath hopefully doesn't to anything stupid like opening the portal." 

_*Yeah, right.*_


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2005)

*Raner, -34hp (of 40)*

"We should definately be getting back to town, but we're in no condition to tangle with Elmo if he's lookin for a fight."

After stripping them of their goods Raner tosses the bodies (the cultists, Spuignoir and Redithdoor) into the back of one of the wagons clearly happy at not having to walk back to Homlett after being thrashed by the orc.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

Once the fighting opponents were down, Lenya pondered for a moment to pursuit Festrath, who was still in sight by then, but she decided against it, being heavily wounded like the rest of her companions, they needed to stay togehter now, should any of the fugitives decide to ambush them once again.

_“Lets head back... I'm fearing the worst. Vesta was one of them, as well, but I doubt that this was really Vesta, she was always nice to me, and she had some illusion majicks on her, which could easily provide some sort of disguise. Can we follow her tracks?”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

Using Spugnoir's glasses, Kerwyn can point out the tracks of Festrath and Elmo.  Kerwyn does not show you any tracks for Vesta.


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

The party makes it back to Hommlet without further incidents, arriving around 4pm.  

Nobody seems to pay any special attention to your return.

Where are you going and who are you going to see and are you going in a group or alone?

Possible destinations:

The Inn of the Welcome Wench (Food, Drink, and a return to labor for Craven, Lenya, Kerwyn, and poor Redithidoor)

Terrigans (Food, Drink, and a return to labor for Toriah)

The Church of St. Cuthbert (and a possible report by Craven or prayers by others)

The Grove of the Old Faith (prayers and a return to work for Belaver)

The Temples of Ehlonna and Pelor (for those who wish to pray)

The Old Trading Post (to convert loot into cash or to say hello to Belaver's Uncle Joman or to investigate Joman for Zerosh)

The Stables (selling wagons and horses? or just stabling the horses until your next trip out of town?)

The Smithy (for armor and weapons, Craven & Raner need to get the MW Full Plate adjusted for them)

The Stonemasonry (return to labor for Raner)

The Potions and Elixirs store (returning Spugnoir and Sebbekai the Black Cat)

Lord Burne and Lord Rufus's Castle (saying hello and Lylamwyn returns to work)

Elmo's house (saying hello)

Marli's house (saying hello)


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2005)

"I think our first priority should be finding somebody to remove that disease that some of us are afflicted with. Then we should report what we know to Lord Burne and Rufus, and leave the living cultist for them. Then we should start returning the bodies and borrowed items to relatives, and finally start thinking about selling all this stuff. How does that sound?"

OOC: I'd be more interested in investigating Zerosh than Joman...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I want to know what's up with Vesta, I'll be at the Wench,”_ Lenya says before turning towards the big tavern.


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

On the trip back, Belaver uses the three scrolls of Cure Light Wounds, using two on Neshi (heal for 10) and one on Raner (heal for 5).  Negative effects for ghoul fever begin to set in.
Current Party Status
Neshi (ghoul fever, -11, -1 con, -1 dex) 
Belaver (-10) 
Kerwyn (ghoul fever, -12, -1 con, -2 dex) 
Lenya (-2 str, -15) 
Toriah (ghoul fever, -3 con, -3 dex) 
Raner (-29) 
Black Cat (-3, ghoul fever, -2 con, -1 dex)
Lylamwyn 
Craven (-17)


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2005)

Raner nods at Lylamwyn, "We need to take care of these bodies and see they're buried.  I wouldn't want any of 'em waking up on us."

Raner points whichever wagon carrying the dead (Spuignoir, Redithdoor & the cultists) toward The Church of St. Cuthbert.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 28, 2005)

"The sick should also go to the temple, or the Grove.  They will need magical care."  Belaver will take the sickened animals to the Grove, to seek healing for them.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 28, 2005)

Toriah tries to look alert and capable. "Someone shoul' do something with all this stuff . . . we woul'n' wan' anyone t' take 't."


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

The party splits up.  Lenya goes to the Welcome Wench.  Belaver, Neshi, and the black cat go the Grove of the Old Faith.  Craven, Lylamwyn, Kerwin, Raner, and Toriah take the two wagons to the Temple of St. Cuthbert.

Belaver finds Old Jaroo and his assistant Yundi in the grove.  After listening to Belaver's explanation of the fever that Neshi, the black cat, Kerwin, and Toriah have developed, Belaver and Yundi look expectantly at old Jaroo.

Jaroo, after thinking for a bit and almost falling asleep, says: 
"My boy, you make me proud.  The herbs you are using for Neshi and your traveling companions are exactly what I would have suggested for this fever.  They should be better after several days of bed rest.
"Let us pray to Mother Beory and Father Pelor that your friends' time is not done yet.  Let us hope that they will not be making the trip to Nerull's Underworld."


(The primary Gods of the Old Faith Pantheon are Pelor the Sun, Beory the Oerth, Ehlonna and Obad-Hai their children, and Nerull (Death, Satan, Evil One, Pelor's Brother, etc.). )


When Craven, Lylamwyn, Kerwin, Raner, and Toriah take the two wagons to the Temple of St. Cuthbert, they find that the leaders of the Church in Hommlet are all there (Canoness Y'Dey, Calmer her assistant, and Terjon her second).  Craven and the others describe the evil they found in the Moathouse, the tragedies that befell Old Del, Nierethi Poscurian, Spugnoir, and Redithidoor, and the many injuries and afflictions the party still suffers.

The Canoness says that the herbal treatments that Belaver has given to Kerwin and Toriah seem to be working very well.  With plenty of bed rest, they should recover in a few days.

Calmer asks the Canoness to pray to St. Cuthbert to restore Spugnoir to life.   "Hommlet should not lose such a formidable champion of law and good." 

The Canoness responds,
"We should pray for all those who passed away, not just those who were our friends.
"Calmer, schedule funeral services for the slain.  
"Terjon, borrow a riding horse from the stables and go to Verbobonc to the head of the Church of St. Cuthbert there to ask for aid.  Remind the head of our order that a pre-emptive strike against the evil cultists now, before the cultists raise an army or summon demon lords, will save us much anguish and sorrow."
 


Lenya walks into the Welcome Wench, an hour before the dinner crowd begins to gather.  Maridosen looks more surly than ever.  With a disgusted look on her face, she says, "Well, its about time.  I'm sooo tired of working double shifts because you and Craven wanted to go on an extended vacation."

Maridosen takes off her apron and throws it into Lenya's chest and walks out of the inn before Lenya can even speak up.

When Lenya asks about Vesta, Ostler, sitting in his easy chair by the fireplace, says she is upstairs sleeping.  Ostler's wife, busy in the kitchen, calls out, Vesta worked late last night and is taking a nap before the dinner rush.


(OOC: Important: Are party members Tithing to the Church of St. Cuthbert or the grove of the Old Faith?  Is anyone mentioning Elmo or Vesta to NPCs?)


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 29, 2005)

Kerwyn spends the time they take to get to Hommlet by practicing his spell-stealing (and coping a couple of feels) on the unconscious cultistess. If he happens to recover healing spells, he'll use them on those that need them.

"A couple of _days_ of _bed_ rest? How on Oerth am I supposed to spend the time?" Kerwyn questions, emphasizing with a roll of his eyes. Though he does toy with the possibility that Lenya will be taking care of him during his recovery, which is not a bad possibility at all. Maybe there's really something to this "sickness" after all...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

OOC - Tithing?  Oh yes, yes Craven will.

"Canoness, I have further news, rather disturbing news.  When we were ambushed, the attackers were not along.  Elmo and Vesta were with them.  When the attack began, Vesta cast harmful magic at Lylamwyn, and Elmo..." here Craven pauses and swallows, "Elmo turned into a wolfman.  He ran off after the fight.  We will need to hunt him down."


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Canoness Y'Dey replies to Craven's terrible news, 
"This is dreadful news.
"Elmo and I have not talked since his brother Otto died.  
"I knew he would one day lose his way.  But I never imagined it would come to this.
"Lord Burne and Lord Rufus put Elmo in charge of dealing with all of the various menaces that threaten Hommlet.  You must tell them.

"I wonder who taught magic to Vesta?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Craven, Lylamwyn, and Raner go up the hill to speak with the Lords Burne and Rufus and to turn over the female cultist as a prisoner.  Kerwyn and Toriah are receiving their bed rest.

Lord Rufus caustically responds to the report of Elmo being a werewolf and the reported dragon 
"Did Elmo bite anyone?  No?  Then its not our problem.  Elmo is in charge of security for Hommlet and dealing with supernatural threats.  Turn the evil cultist over to him.  
"Sure, I've slain dragons.  How do you think we paid for this keep?  But I'm getting old.  And I'll never hear the end of it if I'm out overnight on a quest.  Talk to Elmo about the Dragon."


Lord Burne adds in a sympathetic tone of voice 
"Try to look at it from our perspective.  
"Its not that we don't believe you saw what you said you saw.
"But you take Elmo for granted.  You have seen him around for years and you forget just who and what he is.
"Elmo is the strongest man in town and could defeat any number of opponents in battle.  But his strength and skill at arms are the least of his abilities.
"Elmo and his brother Otto fought and wounded a god of evil.  St. Cuthbert himself intervened on their behalf.
"Elmo is a Knight of Furyondy and has received every honor that the neighboring lands could bestow upon him.  He has a chest full of medals and there are at least a dozen songs about his exploits against the Temple of Elemental Evil.      
"While anyone can be bitten by a werewolf, the idea that Elmo was bitten is inconceivable.  Anyone but him.  Any explanation will do, but Elmo can't be a werewolf."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

"As you wish Lord.  I did not lie about what I saw, but perhaps it could be a ruse," Craven says neutrally.  Internally, he marveled at Lord Burne's ability to purposefully blind himself to a truth that was unpaltable to him.


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

After Craven mentions "Elmo" and "Vesta" to the Canoness, Lylamwyn ask a question from the Canoness. "Are you able to cast a spell to ask questions from the dead? There are some things that I would like to ask from the dead cultists, and possibly some more from Chat."

When Lord Burne and Rufus deny all possibilities of Elmo being a werewolf, Lylamwyn frowns, but doesn't push the subject. He's rather annoyed that they don't even bother to think about an explanation. "Well, at least the "Vesta" we saw had an aura of Illusion magic on her, so I doubt it was the real Elmo either.", he says while trying to end the discussion about that subject, even though he feels that it might just be a half-truth.

OOC: Lylamwyn will only mention about "Vesta" and "Elmo" to Lord Burne and Rufus, since he sees no reason to spread rumours. Handing over the cultist to Elmo becomes his very last priority.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

Before heading inside, Lenya did activate her _detect magic_ ability, which she uses now to look at the leaving Maridosen quickly (just one round, but placing the cone that only she is inside) and then at the others present, not trusting anyone for now, though she does not really expect to see any magic on either of them.

_“Could we wake her? It's important. Ostler, could you come with me, please? There is something wrong, I don't know what exactly... I just hope everything is alright... please, come, quickly!”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

The Canoness responds to Lylamwyn, 
"The followers of St. Cuthbert do not engage in necromancy.
"Pray to St. Cuthbert for insight on the issues that are bothering you, and you will receive wisdom sufficient to resolve your problems."

When Lenya scanned those present at the Welcome Wench, she detected magic on the exiting Maridosen.  There was no magic on Oster Gundigoot, Goodwife Gundigoot, and on three regular customers, the dwarf Tragge Liftsilver and Craven's "mentor" the human warrior Xaod, both who were already on their way to being drunk, and the halfling Questin, who ate meals at odd hours and was who rumored to sleep in trees at night.

After Lenya's comments about Vesta and something being wrong, Ostler gets a severely worried look on his face, and starts to get up from his easy chair.  Goodwife Gundigoot comes out from the kitchen and says insistently,
"No, Ostler, this is not that important.  This is not something for which you should get out of your chair.  Lenya just meant that there was something feminine us womanfolk had to straighten out.  Lenya and I will go upstairs and straighten this out with Vesta.  Nothing to worry your mind about.  Go back to your pipe."
 

On their way up the stairs, Goodwife Gundigoot insistently continues to Lenya, 
"I've told you before.  Don't bother Ostler with anything that could cause him to worry.  If you have something that is bothering you, go to me or Vesta.  Leave Ostler alone."


Goodwife Gundigoot knocks on Vesta's door, "Vesta, honey?  Lenya is back and will be able to work tonight.  Are you up yet?"

There is no response to the knocking.

Goodwife Gundigoot continues, 
"She must still be asleep.  She will be up soon and will talk to you then."


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Yundi mentions to Belaver, 
"Your uncle Joman came by this morning while you and Master Jaroo were not in the grove.  Joman wants you to know that your brother is visiting Hommlet and staying at the Old Trading Post."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I'm sorry, there has been a lot happening the last days, and much of it is no good at all. Dark clouds are gathering on the horizon. You, Vesta, you have always been good to me, and I just want to make sure, that everything is alright. Can we open the door, please?”_

Lenya will also turn her senses to the door and beyond, while looking at it.

Then she remembers the magic she sensed on Maridosen...
_Too bad there was not enough time to check her thoroughly..._

_“Say, was Maridosen with you all the time?”_


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Canoness responds to Lylamwyn,
> "The followers of St. Cuthbert do not engage in necromancy.
> "Pray to St. Cuthbert for insight on the issues that are bothering you, and you will receive wisdom sufficient to resolve your problems."




Lylamwyn mutters something incomprehensible about Clerics and their annoying habits while he leaves.



After visiting Lord Burne and Rufus, Lylamwyn goes to return what he happens to be carrying of Spugnoir's equipment to his family (and the cat if it's sticking along). He'll try to drag Craven with him to do the talking.

OOC: Did the Canoness decide to _Raise_ Spugnoir or not?


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Lenya does not detect anything from Vesta's room.

Goodwife Gundigoot responds to Lenya,
"Yes, Maridosen has been here, working sixteen hours a day ever since you and Craven went on your adventure.  She might have taken a small break during slow periods and gotten some sleep, but mostly she was here.
"Since you insist, we'll take a look inside and make sure that Vesta's illness isn't too severe."


She unlocks the door, opens it, and looks in.  Vesta is asleep in her bed.  With the door open, you can now hear Vesta's steady breathing.  

"She looks ok to me.  It is strange that she would sleep all day.  I think she just overworked herself, covering for the absence of yourself and Craven."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

_...or was poisoned to sleep all day..._ Lenya thinks to herself.

_“I'm sorry, if you want to know what happened... someone, who used magic to look like Vesta just shot me with a crossbow on our way back this afternoon. I was certain it wasn't her, but I feared, that this person might have done her harm. I'm glad everything is alright here, but please be careful, there are sinister folks hidden amongst the townsfolk in Hommlet! There are a few things, I need to tend to still, my own wounds among others, but I will soon be back to help you in the common room.”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Goodwife Gundigoot replies, "That's terrible.  You are lucky you weren't killed.  Lenya shot by a crossbow.  What is this world coming to?  
"And magical illusions?  Those gnomes are getting out of control.
"You go rest until you are all better.  We'll handle the crowd tonight."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Yundi mentions to Belaver,
> "Your uncle Joman came by this morning while you and Master Jaroo were not in the grove.  Joman wants you to know that your brother is visiting Hommlet and staying at the Old Trading Post."




"David's here?  I suppose I'll have to go find out why."  When Belaver has the chance to do so without leaving the Grove unattended, he will go out to the Trading Post; he'll leave Neshi behind, so the serpent gets a chance to rest and recover.


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

After Lylamwyn describes the Dark Obelisk and Portal, Lord Burne replies, 

"I never knew things like that existed below the Moathouse.  In the Temple of Elemental Evil, I would have expected things like that, but not in the Moathouse.

"I can provide you with a scroll that will create a _Wall of Stone_ to help you reseal the crypts below the Moathouse.

"Are you going to pursue these evil cultists to Nulb and the Temple of Elemental Evil?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> "I can provide you with a scroll that will create a _Wall of Stone_ to help you reseal the crypts below the Moathouse.
> 
> "Are you going to pursue these evil cultists to Nulb and the Temple of Elemental Evil?"



"The obelisk itself could be sealed quite easily with the spell, though I don't really think it's a very long-term solution to the problem. We broke through one wall ourselves when we escaped from the moathouse, so I doubt it's going to hold any demons or somebody who really wants to get in or out. But the sheer size of the Obelisk makes it pretty hard to destroy it.

As for continuation, I guess we could make a - hopefully - short trip back to the moathouse to seal it again and perhaps to try to dispose of the dragon that's guarding it. One of the cultists we had taken as a prisoner escaped during a combat back towards it, but I hope he hasn't had time to do anything dangerous like opening the portal. But I'm not the one to decide whether the group goes anywhere or not, and I have absolutely no intention on going anywhere alone, so we'll need to discuss it later, once everybody is again back in shape."

OOC: Do we actually have any indication that there's some activity in the temple itself? Well, I mean, of course there is, but you know. My memory is bad when I have to relate to nigh-incomprehensible ramblings of insane cultists and such...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

Promising to show up as soon as possible, Lenya leaves the inn and looks for her companions. She'll need some of their finds to pay for any healing (trying the druids first and then the two priests of Pelor/Ehlonna, but not the St. Cuthbert church). She will also tell them what she saw (Vesta being asleep and the magic on Maridosen) and hopefully get filled in about their progress.


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Lylamwyn promises Lord Burne to return to talk about sealing the crypts and investigating more later, when the group has recovered and shared their plunder.

He leaves for Spugnoir's home to return his stuff, and then tries to gather the rest of the group with him to take the prisoner to Elmo.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 30, 2005)

Toriah grumbles at the mention of bed rest, but he feels drained enough not to argue forcefully. He settles in with the intent of getting up as soon as he feels the slightest bit better.


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

This thread is continued in Endur's Return to TOEE part 2...


----------

